# Nubia M2



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## Ibuprophen (Oct 15, 2017)

vivekrajput060 said:


> Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7

Click to collapse



Okay... 

There was an update for the Nubia M2 that was released on 10 July 2017 and the Factory Stock Firmware package is named "NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D11L110".

With that stated... 

Go to the following link:

http://www.nubia.com/in/support.php?a=download

Then scroll down and select "ROMs" that's to the right of the words "Documents". 

Within the list below, select the following:
"NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D11L110 - 1.79G - 2017/07/10 - M2"

Read the popup information first. It reflects all kinds of information that you should know about that Firmware. 

At the bottom of the popup, select the "Download" option and the Firmware will download. 

I do not have this device and, though this is the latest firmware for the M2, I'm not completely sure if this firmware update is for the Android 7.0 Nougat but, a few other sites do reflect that this device did just recently receive a Nougat update. 

As i had stated, i don't have this device, I can't really support you after you download it but, they do have support options if you require further assistance. 

I wish you the best of luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## rabit1 (Nov 8, 2017)

vivekrajput060 said:


> Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7

Click to collapse



So, is there a Nougat update for M2 ?


----------



## phaberest (Nov 17, 2017)

Nope, we're stuck at 6.0.1.

The only flashable rom I was able to read about is LineageOS 15, but I'm not sure those were not just spam.


----------



## paiktaras (Dec 18, 2017)

new update NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D11L111 , i think is 6.0.1 
https://www.nubia.com/in/support.php?a=phone&pid=58


----------



## raheelg (Dec 19, 2017)

paiktaras said:


> new update NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D11L111 , i think is 6.0.1
> https://www.nubia.com/in/support.php?a=phone&pid=58

Click to collapse



Yes it is 6.0.1
No signs of Nougat....


----------



## Twilightz (Dec 23, 2017)

Any chance to keep lineage Os on this device please ?


----------



## ulvergr (Dec 29, 2017)

we want lineage os!it's pitty sush a good device


----------



## paiktaras (Jan 5, 2018)

Here is the way for twrp + root 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=zfSprfX1lzw


----------



## h2077 (Jan 8, 2018)

*Nubia china published nubia ui 5.0*

Nubia China published Nubia ui 5.0 v2.01 for M2, on 2017-11-22, and v2.03 is currently undergoing beta test.    
ui.nubia.cn/rom/detail/36

Nubia ui 5.0 is based on Anroid 7.1.1, there is no news about international version though.


----------



## rhyme4u12 (Jan 18, 2018)

h2077 said:


> Nubia China published Nubia ui 5.0 v2.01 for M2, on 2017-11-22, and v2.03 is currently undergoing beta test.
> ui.nubia.cn/rom/detail/36
> 
> Nubia ui 5.0 is based on Anroid 7.1.1, there is no news about international version though.

Click to collapse



anyone using it?


----------



## realista87 (Jan 19, 2018)

ulvergr said:


> we want lineage os!it's pitty sush a good device

Click to collapse



so true! i use a lenovo p2 andthis M2 is VERY SIMILAR..... same amoled 5.5 , same sd625 but battery not 5100 but 3600mah  and price is REALLY LOW NOW with special discounts for the last stocks.....

i really would see a custom rom  maybe resurrection remix for it


----------



## gideonMorrison (Jan 20, 2018)

h2077 said:


> Nubia China published Nubia ui 5.0 v2.01 for M2, on 2017-11-22, and v2.03 is currently undergoing beta test.
> ui.nubia.cn/rom/detail/36
> 
> Nubia ui 5.0 is based on Anroid 7.1.1, there is no news about international version though.

Click to collapse



Like many others I've bought a rather cheap M2 from Geekbuying a while ago and been wondering about (OTA) update, like Nougat. Apparently the Chinese ROM is out now http://ui.nubia.cn/rom/detail/36
but there is no way of downloading it seems, or at least difficult. Not sure if it would even work putting that ROM on the seemingly global version (India?) Does anyone have an idea and would English even be correctly supported? Would that ROM even be functioning on the global version?


----------



## marcodindo (Jan 22, 2018)

I've found a ported rom for nubia m2.. It's optimized for my region because are ported from gizchina.it dev.. So I can't say if are available also other lenguages


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2018)

Here is a new version ROM.
http://ui.nubia.cn/rom/detail/36


----------



## paiktaras (Jan 25, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Here is a new version ROM.
> http://ui.nubia.cn/rom/detail/36

Click to collapse



is this compatible for global version device ? 
Is this multilanguage ?


----------



## sixdown (Jan 26, 2018)

paiktaras said:


> is this compatible for global version device ?
> Is this multilanguage ?

Click to collapse



I wonder the same.  Both are listed at the NX551J, but I don't know if the hardware is substantially different. May be able to flash it if you keep your radio files. Anyone tried it yet on the global model?


----------



## dclic (Jan 26, 2018)

Just tested today the chinese rom v2.03...
Nubia ui 5 BUT no gapps, still on android 6.0.1

I downgraded to Global version 1.11...


----------



## sixdown (Jan 26, 2018)

Has anyone been able to unlock the bootloader?  I tried rooting the phone but the bootloader is definitely locked.


----------



## dclic (Jan 27, 2018)

sixdown said:


> Has anyone been able to unlock the bootloader?  I tried rooting the phone but the bootloader is definitely locked.

Click to collapse



I also tried to root it to install TRWP to install gapps but ... no way ! bootloader locked. 
I'll search on chinese nubia forum...


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## Strikerr (Jan 28, 2018)

dclic said:


> I also tried to root it to install TRWP to install gapps but ... no way ! bootloader locked.
> I'll search on chinese nubia forum...

Click to collapse



First you need flash China rom.
Than follow this instruction from chinese forum
_bbs.nubia.cn/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=860873


----------



## artlee991 (Jan 28, 2018)

Where to download working drivers for windows 10 x64 in fastboot mode


----------



## lev04 (Jan 28, 2018)

dclic said:


> Just tested today the chinese rom v2.03...
> Nubia ui 5 BUT no gapps, still on android 6.0.1
> 
> I downgraded to Global version 1.11...

Click to collapse



why didn't you just installed the gapps for chinese phones?how is that new nubia ui and the speed of it?


----------



## id093 (Jan 28, 2018)

*Miui 9 rom*

I already using MIUI 9 for three days, but camera still make me frustated.
Can anyone help me with the camera?


----------



## dclic (Jan 29, 2018)

lev04 said:


> why didn't you just installed the gapps for chinese phones?how is that new nubia ui and the speed of it?

Click to collapse



Well, i didn't tested in depth Nubia IU5 but it was comparable to UI4 in term of speed and smoothness. (but it's not a revolution...). something interresting : it has a theme manager.
I downgraded to UI4 because i was not able to install twrp to flash Gapps... 

I'll do another try when i have time to this week (i need my phone all time...).


----------



## lev04 (Jan 29, 2018)

dclic said:


> Well, i didn't tested in depth Nubia IU5 but it was comparable to UI4 in term of speed and smoothness. (but it's not a revolution...). something interresting : it has a theme manager.
> I downgraded to UI4 because i was not able to install twrp to flash Gapps...
> 
> I'll do another try when i have time to this week (i need my phone all time...).

Click to collapse



i got it, but you can always install google installer 2.0 apk, you don't need twrp!


----------



## dclic (Jan 29, 2018)

lev04 said:


> i got it, but you can always install google installer 2.0 apk, you don't need twrp!

Click to collapse



i tried too...  but playstore refused to start correctly... white screen and endless "spining circle"

---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------

I was thinking of something different : is it possible to modify the "stock rom" v2.03 including a custom recovery and gapps ?

i have no skill for that but if someone know how to do it...


----------



## dclic (Jan 29, 2018)

I found this thread on chinese forum :
https://bbs.nubia.cn/thread-1167804-1-1.html

custom official roms modified for Root and xposed ready to be downloaded... but i don't have a  QQ account or Wechat account to login..

If someone has , please download and share. thanx


----------



## artlee991 (Jan 29, 2018)

My rom MIUI 9 8.1.11 EU how to return stock rom NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D11L111. In TWRP i have a message :Error installing zip file /sdcard1/NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D11L111.
Ok i came back stock recovery nubia. Here are rom nubia m2 ...forum.gizchina.it/index.php?/forum/199-nubia-m2/


----------



## dclic (Jan 30, 2018)

If you want to root v1.11, you'll have to downgrade to oldr version. It's explained ther :

https://forum.gizchina.it/index.php...-root-per-nubia-m2/&tab=comments#comment-7867


----------



## sixdown (Jan 31, 2018)

dclic said:


> If you want to root v1.11, you'll have to downgrade to oldr version. It's explained ther :
> 
> https://forum.gizchina.it/index.php...-root-per-nubia-m2/&tab=comments#comment-7867

Click to collapse



Brilliant!  Thank you for the link.  That's good enough for now.  Just hoping next version of Android makes it over from the Chinese forums.

Here's a translated link from Italian to English for anyone interested: 
https://translate.google.com/transl...ubia-m2/&tab=comments#comment-7867&edit-text=


----------



## Phenomenali'm (Feb 2, 2018)

Is it confirmed that the nubia m2 got official nougat update?


----------



## dclic (Feb 3, 2018)

Phenomenali'm said:


> Is it confirmed that the nubia m2 got official nougat update?

Click to collapse



Officialy (and according to french websites), there would never have nougat update for m2 global edition, maybe in China....

Maybe a rom port from xiaomi Mi A1 ? same SOC and similar specs... if someone here knows how to do...


----------



## djuby (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi,

I need help with flashing a ZTE Nubia M2 Lite. I have the stock ROM and TWRP recovery. When I install the ROM via TWRP the phone won't boot - it's stuck at the boot logo. I left it for a long time (for a first boot), but still no luck. I think I have to completely flash the phone with SP Flash Tool. In order to do that I need a working scatter file. The Stock ROM has a scatter file (attached), but it won't work with SP Flash Tool. Can someone please provide me with a working scatter file from a working phone. Appreciate any help I can get. Thank you in advance.

Best regards,
djuby


----------



## dclic (Feb 4, 2018)

djuby said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help with flashing a ZTE Nubia M2 Lite. I have the stock ROM and TWRP recovery. When I install the ROM via TWRP the phone won't boot - it's stuck at the boot logo. I left it for a long time (for a first boot), but still no luck. I think I have to completely flash the phone with SP Flash Tool. In order to do that I need a working scatter file. The Stock ROM has a scatter file (attached), but it won't work with SP Flash Tool. Can someone please provide me with a working scatter file from a working phone. Appreciate any help I can get. Thank you in advance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you tried this ? :
https://www.leakite.com/2017/11/nubia-m2-lite-firmware.html


----------



## djuby (Feb 5, 2018)

> Did you tried this ? :
> https://www.leakite.com/2017/11/nubi...-firmware.html

Click to collapse



Yes. I tried this with the same result - after installing the ROM through TWRP it's stuck at the NUBIA logo.


----------



## IcedFlame (Feb 5, 2018)

id093 said:


> I already using MIUI 9 for three days, but camera still make me frustated.
> Can anyone help me with the camera?

Click to collapse



What's the issue with the camera?


----------



## rainsims (Feb 5, 2018)

Just received my M2 and looking forward to flash Nougat or Oreo.

Just one simple question: does anybody know if the color of the notification LED can be changed? Till now they only appear red. thx.


----------



## dclic (Feb 5, 2018)

it's not a notification led. It looks like the one on Umi super, but it's not.
in fact the 2 buttons on both sides lite up in red when there are notifications.


----------



## popo72 (Feb 6, 2018)

djuby said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help with flashing a ZTE Nubia M2 Lite. I have the stock ROM and TWRP recovery. When I install the ROM via TWRP the phone won't boot - it's stuck at the boot logo. I left it for a long time (for a first boot), but still no luck. I think I have to completely flash the phone with SP Flash Tool. In order to do that I need a working scatter file. The Stock ROM has a scatter file (attached), but it won't work with SP Flash Tool. Can someone please provide me with a working scatter file from a working phone. Appreciate any help I can get. Thank you in advance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it is due to the DM verity check into kernel (it is the same for all smartphone). Basically the kernel checks at boot that the partitions which are flashed are unchanged. Since you have TWRP, it automatically changes the system partition by removing the file recovery from boot which would replace the TWRP with original one. Doing this small modification, the kernel will not boot anymore. What you need to do is to patch the DM Verity into kernel OR just flash SuperSU zip immediately after the stock rom and after perform the first boot. SuperSU will automatically patch the kernel for you. 
If by flashing SuperSU it works, then that's the reason


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## marcodindo (Feb 7, 2018)

dclic said:


> Just tested today the chinese rom v2.03...
> Nubia ui 5 BUT no gapps, still on android 6.0.1
> 
> I downgraded to Global version 1.11...

Click to collapse



Had you try ti install gapp white google installer package?


----------



## dclic (Feb 8, 2018)

marcodindo said:


> Had you try ti install gapp white google installer package?

Click to collapse



Yes i tried but as i said before, the Playstore got stucked while starting... white screen and endless "spinning circle"...

I think the best way to "globalize" a chinese rom is
1- save your personnal datas
2- install the v2.03 rom
3- root the phone (as the chinese bootloader is unblocked)
4- install trwp recovery
5- flash gapps in trwp.
6 - restore personnal datas.
7- Enjoy Nubia OS 5 !

I'll try this when i'll have time... maybe next week...


----------



## id093 (Feb 8, 2018)

IcedFlame said:


> What's the issue with the camera?

Click to collapse



Nothing, everything work perfect.
But camera quality ia very bad.


----------



## sixdown (Feb 10, 2018)

dclic said:


> Yes i tried but as i said before, the Playstore got stucked while starting... white screen and endless "spinning circle"...
> 
> I think the best way to "globalize" a chinese rom is
> 1- save your personnal datas
> ...

Click to collapse



Do let me know how this goes!  I'm very interested in trying, too.


----------



## rafapmx18 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello,
Im new member i wish i can get some help here because im about to get crazy. 
I just bought nubia m2 zte, but when i make a call or received one after that my screen stuck like imagen below.
I do not understand. I have to press shutdown button for 10 sec to reboot .


----------



## dclic (Feb 14, 2018)

What version of M2 do you have ? M2, M2 Lite or M2 Play ?
And which version (1.10, 1.11 global or cn ?)

By the way, youshould reset the phone in recovery and test...


----------



## rafapmx18 (Feb 14, 2018)

dclic said:


> What version of M2 do you have ? M2, M2 Lite or M2 Play ?
> And which version (1.10, 1.11 global or cn ?)
> 
> By the way, youshould reset the phone in recovery and test...

Click to collapse



model: NX551J
IU Nubia : v4.0
Software version : v1.11
Android 6.0.1
Its global.
How can i reset with recovery?


----------



## leuteris23 (Feb 15, 2018)

Does anybody knows how to disable maximum brightness when open the camera?


----------



## dclic (Feb 19, 2018)

rafapmx18 said:


> model: NX551J
> IU Nubia : v4.0
> Software version : v1.11
> Android 6.0.1
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for my responding so late,

restart the phone in recovery (Volume + and power button); 
Choose "wipe data"
then "wipe all applications"

Backup your personnal datas first of course or you'll loose all.


----------



## triggerrock (Feb 21, 2018)

did anyone have instaled google camera apps on nubia m2?


----------



## mustakeel1981 (Feb 25, 2018)

i wish if someone can port lineage 15 to this device


----------



## missm0p (Feb 28, 2018)

So okay guys. I bought Nubia M2 couple of days ago and have using apps like messenger and telegram. But can't get notifications on those apps. I have turned all the notifications on even on the apps. But can't seem to work out what the problem might be. Should I just lock these apps and keep them running? Or can I close them? Or what is the deal here? Thanks for all the information


----------



## mustakeel1981 (Feb 28, 2018)

missm0p said:


> So okay guys. I bought Nubia M2 couple of days ago and have using apps like messenger and telegram. But can't get notifications on those apps. I have turned all the notifications on even on the apps. But can't seem to work out what the problem might be. Should I just lock these apps and keep them running? Or can I close them? Or what is the deal here? Thanks for all the information

Click to collapse



you Should  lock these apps and keeps them running on the background , go to battery in other system settings and deactivate power save managment and power save mode to let some google services running in background.


----------



## missm0p (Mar 1, 2018)

mustakeel1981 said:


> you Should  lock these apps and keeps them running on the background , go to battery in other system settings and deactivate power save managment and power save mode to let some google services running in background.

Click to collapse




how could i lock them?


----------



## mustakeel1981 (Mar 1, 2018)

missm0p said:


> how could i lock them?

Click to collapse



1. open the app u want to keep it locked.
2. press on menu bottom, left bottom.
3. swipe down the app , the lock sign should appears in upper right corner.
see the attached picture.


----------



## missm0p (Mar 1, 2018)

mustakeel1981 said:


> 1. open the app u want to keep it locked.
> 2. press on menu bottom, left bottom.
> 3. swipe down the app , the lock sign should appears in upper right corner.
> see the attached picture.

Click to collapse



you are hero ,


----------



## command0 (Mar 1, 2018)

kernel source Nubia M2 Nx551j https://github.com/ztemt/NX551J_M_kernel


----------



## mustakeel1981 (Mar 1, 2018)

command0 said:


> kernel source Nubia M2 Nx551j https://github.com/ztemt/NX551J_M_kernel

Click to collapse




Nubia M2 born with Android 6.0 and it will die with it


----------



## Faress elfarissi (Mar 2, 2018)

i did , but its not android 7 still 6.0.1


----------



## mhedoc (Mar 3, 2018)

*Official Nubia Source Code?*



command0 said:


> kernel source Nubia M2 Nx551j https://github.com/ztemt/NX551J_M_kernel

Click to collapse



Are these sources official nubia sources? I couldn't find any relations to nubia on this git route, only the name.


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## ozkaya84 (Mar 6, 2018)

mustakeel1981 said:


> i wish if someone can port lineage 15 to this device

Click to collapse



I guess someone done it .  http://rootmygalaxy.net/download-and-install-lineage-os-15-on-zte-nubia-m2/


----------



## mustakeel1981 (Mar 6, 2018)

ozkaya84 said:


> I guess someone done it .  http://rootmygalaxy.net/download-and-install-lineage-os-15-on-zte-nubia-m2/

Click to collapse



its an fake article


----------



## ozkaya84 (Mar 6, 2018)

mustakeel1981 said:


> its an fake article

Click to collapse



Sorry . I didn't try just seeking some roms on the google then I saw this article.


----------



## LuigeUA (Mar 6, 2018)

ozkaya84 said:


> I guess someone done it .  http://rootmygalaxy.net/download-and-install-lineage-os-15-on-zte-nubia-m2/

Click to collapse



What this? Fake?


----------



## missm0p (Mar 6, 2018)

Mic of nubia m2 is not as strong as samsung , is there a way to improve strength of nubia m2 microphone ?


----------



## ja1m3 (Mar 7, 2018)

dclic said:


> Just tested today the chinese rom v2.03...
> Nubia ui 5 BUT no gapps, still on android 6.0.1
> 
> I downgraded to Global version 1.11...

Click to collapse



Hello. How do you download the rom and install? 
I try but sendme a chines page. Sorry mi imglish


----------



## dclic (Mar 8, 2018)

this is the chinese nubia forum :
http://ui.nubia.cn/rom/detail/36

direct link for download :
http://url.cn/5ESLLzo
(retry several times because of server busy..)


----------



## nabujakk (Mar 10, 2018)

mustakeel1981 said:


> 1. open the app u want to keep it locked.
> 2. press on menu bottom, left bottom.
> 3. swipe down the app , the lock sign should appears in upper right corner.
> see the attached picture.

Click to collapse



Hello, I have the same problem. I do not see your attached picture. Can You post again? Tnx


----------



## 2363 (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm really shocked! Just ordered this phone and just know that it isn't up-gradable or even ROOT applicable on it!
unfortunately cant refund it right now


----------



## cheroky79 (Mar 10, 2018)

2363 said:


> I'm really shocked! Just ordered this phone and just know that it isn't up-gradable or even ROOT applicable on it!
> unfortunately cant refund it right now

Click to collapse



Hello .... If you can be root .... there are different ROMS for this phone .... Recently the kernel has been released ... Do not worry ....

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------

To be root, first install the Chinese firmware and unlocked the bootloader, and voila ... Twrp superuser or magisk.


----------



## 2363 (Mar 11, 2018)

cheroky79 said:


> Hello .... If you can be root .... there are different ROMS for this phone .... Recently the kernel has been released ... Do not worry ....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------
> 
> To be root, first install the Chinese firmware and unlocked the bootloader, and voila ... Twrp superuser or magisk.

Click to collapse



nice to hear that :good:

could you please instruct me with the detailed steps?,,, thanks.


----------



## ss.toedjoeh (Mar 11, 2018)

kernel source available now 

https://github.com/ztemt/NX551J_M_kernel

will wait someone make the custom rom or update the rom


----------



## kamperts (Mar 11, 2018)

Kernel source has been released


----------



## miquelrosell99 (Mar 12, 2018)

Since the kernel source is avaliable, would any devs be interested in porting Unleash OS for the M2? It is an AMAZING rom, and would be very nice to have it. I've tried it on Oneplus 3, and it works like a charm. Best 8.1 rom, for me
If someone is interested, pm @SKULSHADY


----------



## mhedoc (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi,

would like to aks again. Who is able to confirm this sources as nubia ones? I couldn't find any relations to nubia.


----------



## tsolomon (Mar 12, 2018)

I see some configs for m2 and z11 mini s there


----------



## mhedoc (Mar 12, 2018)

tsolomon said:


> I see some configs for m2 and z11 mini s there

Click to collapse



And that means what?


----------



## ja1m3 (Mar 13, 2018)

dclic said:


> this is the chinese nubia forum :
> http://ui.nubia.cn/rom/detail/36
> 
> direct link for download :
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry. you allready can install play store in 2.03


----------



## Skake (Mar 14, 2018)

guys here the link to the germakrom found in a Greek forum

https://mega.nz/#!prRDTJ4B!pRqJLL3HdM9FlWO7b6oIrtTUxAq-9Pkwgr3VRPTwDfc

This instead is the link of MIUI 9 from 4pda guys

https://fex.net/#!782010014700

However for all those who have a global rom 1.11 must absolutely install version 1.57 of the Chinese rom 
To be able to do the bootloader unlocking once you have installed twrp Clean everything and install. There are 2 tools to unlock a small search and find them or ask me And I load them on mega or Google drive.

A small note on the germakrom 2.0 is absolutely necessary A clean installation to have several changes made to the kernel .
On gizchina.it, however, you will find all the instructions on the outlet and also another version of MIUI 9 Flyme os and color os (in the flyme you flash the little gapps) If you need me, write me bye-bye

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------

I forgot before doing any operation use the emergency Nubia tool

https://mega.nz/#!75VkSJaA!FxEk5OlcRzlLRe3qfWTf2XAzYy8ghB_KjC5Jav9NhwE

This is the tool to unlock the terminal and put the twrp 

https://mega.nz/#!S5MWARpJ!CF1blBjqBCtZkdSZocu6qeSlKNUeOJ-2qivHuwIyMuA

If you do not want the twrp of gizchina you can change it later with that of jemini here is the link

https://mega.nz/#!OoEhmBJK!quURNSjupaN-F0HUfAHlwUPMdJF9RRj3gEXYEMXoYvI

Hello guys have a nice day ?

---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




ja1m3 said:


> Hello. How do you download the rom and install?
> I try but sendme a chines page. Sorry mi imglish

Click to collapse




Try using these gapps 

https://mega.nz/#!TwciHRYC!b648gq0nloYtRntp6QKfZGYF5Bhnq7BEHOwZt4jPfiU

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 AM ----------




Skake said:


> guys here the link to the gekarom found in a Greek forum
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!prRDTJ4B!pRqJLL3HdM9FlWO7b6oIrtTUxAq-9Pkwgr3VRPTwDfc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



These for the Chinese rom


----------



## losteagle (Mar 14, 2018)

New Chinese firmware V2.04  dated  March, 14 :

http://ui.nubia.cn/rom/detail/36


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## Skake (Mar 14, 2018)

losteagle said:


> New Chinese firmware V2.04 dated March, 14 :
> 
> http://ui.nubia.cn/rom/detail/36

Click to collapse




you must have an account to download ...


----------



## dclic (Mar 15, 2018)

Skake said:


> you must have an account to download ...

Click to collapse



This is the link for direct download :
https://share.weiyun.com/76207022513ff730a2596d333bc70498

Enjoy


----------



## geheimke (Mar 15, 2018)

I have tested all versions in one week, english (eu)stock, chinees stock, gizrom, miui... The problem is that you not can install the twrp unlock bootloader on the new stock roms.
The problem with miui, you don't have noticication led type, but i think the system is the fast and smooth, but i don't like the way of working
gizrom, coloros is not stable when you try xposed. Can nobody make a descent  rom version like a pure version?
Fake version like ligueos or cm all waste of time, chinees are master in fake or is that a promotion for Nubia? i guess.


----------



## miquelrosell99 (Mar 15, 2018)

geheimke said:


> I have tested all versions in one week, english (eu)stock, chinees stock, gizrom, miui... The problem is that you not can install the twrp unlock bootloader on the new stock roms.
> The problem with miui, you don't have noticication, but i think the system is the fast and smooth, but i don't like the way of working
> gizrom, coloros is not stable when you try xposed. Can nobody make a descent rom version like a pure version?
> Fake version like ligueos or cm all waste of time, chinees are master in fake or is that a promotion for Nubia? i guess.

Click to collapse



If you know any developer, tell them to contact @SKULSHADY to port Unleash OS for Nubia M2. It's an amazing rom, and he is looking for new device maintainers


----------



## Skake (Mar 15, 2018)

geheimke said:


> I have tested all versions in one week, english (eu)stock, chinees stock, gizrom, miui... The problem is that you not can install the twrp unlock bootloader on the new stock roms.
> The problem with miui, you don't have noticication, but i think the system is the fast and smooth, but i don't like the way of working
> gizrom, coloros is not stable when you try xposed. Can nobody make a descent rom version like a pure version?
> Fake version like ligueos or cm all waste of time, chinees are master in fake or is that a promotion for Nubia? i guess.

Click to collapse



Sorry, but first in a week you can not do a thorough test of all the Rom, then do not be offended but you have to be patient ... the source code for Android 6 has just been released The Rom tried apart from the Nubia are all porting it is obvious that they are not perfect . I currently installed a Greek Nubia rom based on Chinese rom but with the included Google services And I installed the twrp of jemini, the rom works fine you can remove any service and you have no problems ..I xposed I tested it in all the roms except in MIUI because in the version of 4pda I always come back in the recovery ...?

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------




miquelrosell99 said:


> Since the kernel source is avaliable, would any devs be interested in porting Unleash OS for the M2? It is an AMAZING rom, and would be very nice to have it. I've tried it on Oneplus 3, and it works like a charm. Best 8.1 rom, for me
> If someone is interested, pm @SKULSHADY

Click to collapse



It is impossible to port Android 8 the source code is based on Android 6 ... And unless there is a device with all the features identical to the Nubia M I doubt strongly That you can port unleash OS or any other system based on OREO I do not want to say that it is a utopia but I sincerely do not think it possible The thing...


----------



## amdyss (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi!
I have downloaded 2,04 firmware. I know I can flash it through recovery mode. But how I can install this chinesee gaaps, I have no TWRP. Is it possible at all?

andy


----------



## ja1m3 (Mar 16, 2018)

Skake said:


> guys here the link to the gekarom found in a Greek forum
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!prRDTJ4B!pRqJLL3HdM9FlWO7b6oIrtTUxAq-9Pkwgr3VRPTwDfc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks yours links save me and my nubia. I install stock china rom and rooted. Then  I install gapps of your link and now have the last china rom whith gapps 

Add screenshots


----------



## ja1m3 (Mar 16, 2018)

amdyss said:


> Hi!
> I have downloaded 2,04 firmware. I know I can flash it through recovery mode. But how I can install this chinesee gaaps, I have no TWRP. Is it possible at all?
> 
> andy

Click to collapse



Hello. Use the tool posted here by gizchina. First unlock the bootloader. Then install root. Then I run the recovery temporary but not install. There in twrp fhash the gapps posted here. They need one or two reboots to work. I dont install twrp for new otas. Hope i help. And sorry for my inglish


----------



## GERMAD (Mar 17, 2018)

Its not gekarom its Germak rom like my name.
It is based on global 1.10 rom with few addons and injects in the code.


----------



## GERMAD (Mar 17, 2018)

to all my friends in 4pda.ru.
I can not subscribe to your forum i don't understand russian language for input in registration form.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If anybody wants to get all instant notifications on nubia m2 OS
like viber,facebook,etc you have to make the apk as a system app
and install it.this is due to neosafe.it blocks all notifications if the app is closed.
even if you put an app locked in memory.
only the apps which are system apps can have always access to notifications.


----------



## jarikn (Mar 17, 2018)

*help*

есть телефон nubia m2 play (NX907J). не могу установить глобальную прошивку. может кто знает как установи рут права или разблокировать загрузчик? помогите кто может.


----------



## ss.toedjoeh (Mar 17, 2018)

GERMAD said:


> Its not gekarom its Germak rom like my name.
> It is based on global 1.10 rom with few addons and injects in the code.

Click to collapse



since u're the maker of germak rom, and the source code is available, mind if u update ur rom? I will be very thxfull


----------



## Skake (Mar 17, 2018)

ja1m3 said:


> Hello. Use the tool posted here by gizchina. First unlock the bootloader. Then install root. Then I run the recovery temporary but not install. There in twrp fhash the gapps posted here. They need one or two reboots to work. I dont install twrp for new otas. Hope i help. And sorry for my inglish

Click to collapse



hello as for the global Roms there will be no more updates only the Chinese but even there it is unknown if the development continued less said this nothing take away from the Nubia rom though I do not like it but given the kernel release I believe we are all waiting for custom roms and anyway there are always new versions of the Nubia rom from flash via twrp also because the twrp is essential if you want flash xposed or any tweek or new kernels when available ... anyway it's just a piece of advice then you're free to keep the original recovery .. if it's OK with you, I would never keep it, but it's obvious since I'm a small developer so for me it is essential to have a custom recovery or better a twrp ???

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------




jarikn said:


> есть телефон nubia m2 play (NX907J). не могу установить глобальную прошивку. может кто знает как установи рут права или разблокировать загрузчик? помогите кто может.

Click to collapse



Вы должны писать на английском языке в любом случае, если вы русский, заходите на форум 4pda, чтобы помочь им

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------




GERMAD said:


> Its not gekarom its Germak rom like my name.
> It is based on global 1.10 rom with few addons and injects in the code.

Click to collapse



Excuse me Google translator ...... I did not want to change the name of your rom ??


----------



## ja1m3 (Mar 17, 2018)

Skake said:


> hello as for the global Roms there will be no more updates only the Chinese but even there it is unknown if the development continued less said this nothing take away from the Nubia rom though I do not like it but given the kernel release I believe we are all waiting for custom roms and anyway there are always new versions of the Nubia rom from flash via twrp also because the twrp is essential if you want flash xposed or any tweek or new kernels when available ... anyway it's just a piece of advice then you're free to keep the original recovery .. if it's OK with you, I would never keep it, but it's obvious since I'm a small developer so for me it is essential to have a custom recovery or better a twrp ???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello. Now i am have the china rom the reason i keep the stock recovery is because i think this is the most estable rom  the lastest. Like you say only in this rom have otas. And that is the reason. Im whaiting for the lineage os. Hope  happen


----------



## GERMAD (Mar 17, 2018)

Lineage rom wont happend or any other rom if we cant compile a proper kernel for our phone.

Chinese rom has an older security patch than the global has newer.plus many other old things
Its a complete garbage in my opinion.
The only thing that it has good is that the bootloader is not fused so we can flash a twrp recovery from there. 
As for the ota.
What do you want the ota if you get a rom which is the same as all the previous ones?
Plus you have all these chinese crap......
No gain at all.

Ps:is anybody here from 4pda.ru to help me register an account to the forum?i want to speak to some members there that have skills to help to build a better rom but i cant login.


----------



## Skake (Mar 17, 2018)

GERMAD said:


> Lineage rom wont happend or any other rom if we cant compile a proper kernel for our phone.
> 
> Chinese rom has an older security patch than the global has.plus many other old things
> Its a complete garbage in my opinion.
> ...

Click to collapse




You should try to talk to @fedosis he is a Russian developer who also works with 4pda or is a developer I do not know what nationality he still works with members of 4pda I would not tell you heresies but when I had the redmi 3s I used his lineage os 13 .. try to talk to him


----------



## Skake (Mar 18, 2018)

GERMAD said:


> to all my friends in 4pda.ru.
> I can not subscribe to your forum i don't understand russian language for input in registration form.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> If anybody wants to get all instant notifications on nubia m2 OS
> ...

Click to collapse




I neosafe deactivated (frozen) and I honestly do not see big differences in system level ..There are no problems and battery management is genuinely useless in the system I have made a calculation using and not the neosafe..and the battery misunderstanding is about the same then using ex kernel manager you solve the problems yourself ...???


----------



## GERMAD (Mar 18, 2018)

Sorry Skake i cant understand exactly what are you saying.
i think you froze neosafe.is it that correct?
and?the notifications worked as i said?i am asking because i havent tried that yet.


----------



## ja1m3 (Mar 18, 2018)

GERMAD said:


> Lineage rom wont happend or any other rom if we cant compile a proper kernel for our phone.
> 
> Chinese rom has an older security patch than the global has newer.plus many other old things
> Its a complete garbage in my opinion.
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont have problem in install custom recovery any time wen found one custom rom work fine. The roms in giz china dont call mi attention I hope you can made  new roms. many people whaiting for that. which is your best rom now ?


----------



## GERMAD (Mar 19, 2018)

Try this one.its my latest release.
Germakrom v2.00 clean


```
https://mega.nz/#!prRDTJ4B!pRqJLL3HdM9FlWO7b6oIrtTUxAq-9Pkwgr3VRPTwDfc
```


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## Skake (Mar 20, 2018)

GERMAD said:


> Sorry Skake i cant understand exactly what are you saying.
> i think you froze neosafe.is it that correct?
> and?the notifications worked as i said?i am asking because i havent tried that yet.

Click to collapse



 Hello yes I froze neosafe and the notifications work . in my opinion the battery management is better without the neosafe


----------



## Skake (Mar 20, 2018)

This is my first freezing experiment. The end result is a longer battery life in the second experiment I also froze both Nubia Launchers by putting Nova Launcher In its place.....The best


----------



## nabujakk (Mar 20, 2018)

How did you disable neosafe? I do not have root and I am on global rom 1.06...


----------



## GERMAD (Mar 21, 2018)

Skake said:


> This is my first freezing experiment. The end result is a longer battery life in the second experiment I also froze both Nubia Launchers by putting Nova Launcher In its place.....The best

Click to collapse



aha! so my theory is right!!!!!

ok can you help me now in unlocking the global rom to flash from there twrp?
its qfused


----------



## amdyss (Mar 21, 2018)

OK, I managed to install Giz MIUI9. Stable and fast, a lot of options. Biggest problem that I had was finding USB drivers for M2. I found some USB ZTE driver but it did not worked. Then, when I had my phone connected to PC I turned it on and it occured that Nubia has drivers in itself .
First I installed Global China 2.01 , and then it was easy to unlock bootloader and install TWRP with GizFlasher. Then MIUI with root. Now it's testing time. 
It'a a pitty, FM radio doesn't work for me.

Please give me some idea what this neosafe is and how to disable it step by step.

Andy


----------



## gergely64 (Mar 22, 2018)

*Neosafe*



> Please give me some idea what this neosafe is and how to disable it step by step.
> 
> Andy

Click to collapse



[/QUOTE]

I think peasant blindness is the freezing of the neosafe, with minimal impact on the battery.


----------



## dclic (Mar 23, 2018)

amdyss;75968627
It'a a pitty said:
			
		

> There's no radio module in M2...

Click to collapse


----------



## lev04 (Mar 23, 2018)

amdyss said:


> OK, I managed to install Giz MIUI9. Stable and fast, a lot of options. Biggest problem that I had was finding USB drivers for M2. I found some USB ZTE driver but it did not worked. Then, when I had my phone connected to PC I turned it on and it occured that Nubia has drivers in itself .
> First I installed Global China 2.01 , and then it was easy to unlock bootloader and install TWRP with GizFlasher. Then MIUI with root. Now it's testing time.
> It'a a pitty, FM radio doesn't work for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and how is that rom working for you until now?is stable,fast,battery good?camera?give us some feedback pleasde!thanks


----------



## amdyss (Mar 23, 2018)

lev04 said:


> and how is that rom working for you until now?is stable,fast,battery good?camera?give us some feedback pleasde!thanks

Click to collapse



I need more time for daily testing. Three days,no crashes,stable and surely very fast. FM radio doesnt work, auto brightness is slow. On 4pda there is a patch for this but I cant download it. I really do not care about camera i installed open camera. Works fine. Much more options and it seems most of threm work fine. Battery almost 6hr od sot in 30hr of work. 


Wysłane z mojego NX551J przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Skake (Mar 23, 2018)

lev04 said:


> and how is that rom working for you until now?is stable,fast,battery good?camera?give us some feedback pleasde!thanks

Click to collapse



Camera in MIUI 9 It's not the best but you can flash the stock camera of the Nubia. led notifications are missing , the battery has a very good duration is stable you can use MIUI themes for the rest I would say that's fine but ....currently the best rom is the germakrom 2.00

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------




GERMAD said:


> aha! so my theory is right!!!!!
> 
> ok can you help me now in unlocking the global rom to flash from there twrp?
> its qfused

Click to collapse



Version 1.11 is blocked but the global 1.06 in theory no I'm doing some tests but I do not think I can help you with this. if you want we have a telegram group where we have one developer for whom we are collecting to buy an M2 promises help on the development and creation rom

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------

https://telegram.me/nubiam2

It's a group where we speak Italian but I think that There is no problem if you speak in English (Google translator helps us ??)


----------



## lukassl (Mar 24, 2018)

*wewewe*



GERMAD said:


> Try this one.its my latest release.
> Germakrom v2.00 clean
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




What are the changes of this ROM relative to global ROM?
And the android version continues to 6?


----------



## Skake (Mar 24, 2018)

lukassl said:


> What are the changes of this ROM relative to global ROM?
> And the android version continues to 6?

Click to collapse



It is a rom based on the clean global 1.10 and there are some changes to the firmware and twek It is always Android 6 with ui 4.0 but is distinguished by its speed And battery life


----------



## mustakeel1981 (Mar 26, 2018)

when we going to see germak Rom 3.00


----------



## Skake (Mar 28, 2018)

vivekrajput060 said:


> Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7

Click to collapse



For now it is not possible to have Android 7 the sources of Android 6 have been released


----------



## slimypi (Mar 29, 2018)

Hello,
The official nubia chinese ROM, do they include english ?
If yes, how to download them ? I have tried but did not succeed.
otherwise, could anybody give me  a feedback concerning the miui ROM, does it work well ?


----------



## toniq (Mar 29, 2018)

slimypi said:


> Hello,
> The official nubia chinese ROM, do they include english ?
> If yes, how to download them ? I have tried but did not succeed.
> otherwise, could anybody give me  a feedback concerning the miui ROM, does it work well ?

Click to collapse



include english!
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WGQNasYmBjZ5rtJGAhS9kZLFKTsM1C5m/view download link


----------



## slimypi (Mar 29, 2018)

toniq said:


> include english!

Click to collapse



Hey thanks a lot !!!!

Another question please, 
*Can I install it on a global Version device ?
Google service is available in it ?  if not, is it difficult to install ?* 
Kudos to you for providing this rom to us!

Thanks again !!!


----------



## toniq (Mar 29, 2018)

slimypi said:


> Hey thanks a lot !!!!
> 
> Another question please,
> *Can I install it on a global Version device ?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Yes, it is possible to establish it on a global scale. for this you need to download the firmware and put it on the SD card, and then flash it from the stock recovery. We do not need to do wipes.
2. Google services in 2.04 are not installed. after firmware 2.04 you need to go through the initial setup, then install TWRP, the flood load in the recovery and install the pico gapps. when you boot into the system you will need to go into the application settings and in google services and play market to set permissions in order to avoid mistakes in the work of Google services.
sorry for my english) regards


----------



## slimypi (Mar 29, 2018)

toniq said:


> 1. Yes, it is possible to establish it on a global scale. for this you need to download the firmware and put it on the SD card, and then flash it from the stock recovery. We do not need to do wipes.
> 2. Google services in 2.04 are not installed. after firmware 2.04 you need to go through the initial setup, then install TWRP, the flood load in the recovery and install the pico gapps. when you boot into the system you will need to go into the application settings and in google services and play market to set permissions in order to avoid mistakes in the work of Google services.
> sorry for my english) regards

Click to collapse



Ok thanks,
Seems pretty clear


----------



## dclic (Mar 29, 2018)

slimypi said:


> Ok thanks,
> Seems pretty clear

Click to collapse



if when restarting, the phone asks for a password, you'll need to do a wipe (in recovery)


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## slimypi (Mar 29, 2018)

Ah ok thanks,
But I will loose my currently installed Gapps ?
Second question is about root.
Can I put a custom ROM without rooting the device ? my banking app (as do most banking apps) cannot run on rooted devices.


----------



## gergely64 (Mar 29, 2018)

Who can help me.
How to root global 11L111 ROM.


----------



## slimypi (Mar 29, 2018)

Download the zip of the global rom.
Put it in your SD card.
Go to settings.
System updates.
Options (3 points at the upper right)
Install from zip.
Browse to your downloaded zip.
Confirm.

That's it.


----------



## toniq (Mar 30, 2018)

gergely64 said:


> Who can help me.
> How to root global 11L111 ROM.

Click to collapse



So far, you can not get the superuser's right to 1.11

---------- Post added at 06:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 AM ----------




slimypi said:


> Ah ok thanks,
> But I will loose my currently installed Gapps ?
> Second question is about root.
> Can I put a custom ROM without rooting the device ? my banking app (as do most banking apps) cannot run on rooted devices.

Click to collapse



for banking applications can work with the option of installing the Magisk,
the last stable release you can download in this post https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445
you need to flash zip through the recovery.
then without going out of the recovery to flash this https://mirrorbits.lineageos.org/su/addonsu-13.0-arm64-signed.zip
then when you load you will need to hide the Magisk in the settings, then in theory, the banking applications should work, I did not try it myself, but in theory it should work. backup and try) And do not forget to remove the old SU before all actions.
regards!)


----------



## Nubinaut (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi! New Owner of Nubia M2 and I already love it. 
Very good screen, large battery life, good fluidity, for a light price 

I have posted here for request LineageOS for Nubia M2:
lineageosroms.org/forums/topic/request-lineage-for-zte-nubia-m2-nx551j

If you want you can support this request and show that the community around Nubia's phones grown up !
I think that is a question of few months or maybe for the next release.

For the moment I have just planned to root my phone before put any custom rom.


----------



## slimypi (Mar 30, 2018)

dclic said:


> if when restarting, the phone asks for a password, you'll need to do a wipe (in recovery)

Click to collapse





Nubinaut said:


> Hi! New Owner of Nubia M2 and I already love it.
> Very good screen, large battery life, good fluidity, for a light price
> 
> I have posted here for request LineageOS for Nubia M2:
> ...

Click to collapse



Done bro.
So, did you root your phone ? did you put a custom rom on it ?


----------



## toniq (Mar 30, 2018)

slimypi said:


> Done bro.
> So, did you root your phone ? did you put a custom rom on it ?

Click to collapse



if you ask me then I have Chinese rom 2,04 + SU


----------



## slimypi (Mar 30, 2018)

toniq said:


> if you ask me then I have Chinese rom 2,04 + SU

Click to collapse



OK thanks.
Is it android 7?
How did you install Google apps on it? Was it difficult?


----------



## toniq (Mar 30, 2018)

slimypi said:


> OK thanks.
> Is it android 7?
> How did you install Google apps on it? Was it difficult?

Click to collapse



1. no it is an android 6.
2. Google apps I installed from the TWRP, took a pico package from the official website of the opengapps for arm64
3. The difference between European and Chinese firmware in the UI version
- European - NubiaUI 4
- Chinese - NubiaUI 5
and even the Chinese version is more recent, I tend to the fact that some bugs are fixed there


----------



## slimypi (Mar 30, 2018)

toniq said:


> 1. no it is an android 6.
> 2. Google apps I installed from the TWRP, took a pico package from the official website of the opengapps for arm64
> 3. The difference between European and Chinese firmware in the UI version
> - European - NubiaUI 4
> ...

Click to collapse



OK thanks.
You've been great


----------



## toniq (Mar 30, 2018)

slimypi said:


> OK thanks.
> You've been great

Click to collapse



if you are a flash google app, do not forget to post all the permissions to google services and play market in order to avoid mistakes! for this go into the setup menu then applications then click on the three points in the upper right corner and select the system processes, there you will find what you need)
regards!)


----------



## slimypi (Mar 30, 2018)

Ah Okey.
Thanks!


----------



## 2363 (Mar 30, 2018)

Could I find any help in my M2 brick thread here


----------



## GERMAD (Mar 31, 2018)

######################################################################################

*Germakrom v2.10 {30/3/18}*

*Changelog:*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*#Added default Nubia internet browser.
#Fixed notifications that didn't come.
All apps now work in the background.
#bugfixes

Its better to flash this rom and use it as 
your daily rom because it is fully optimized 
and has all the features of global Nubia roms

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Download*

If you download it please say a single thanks for my work.
I spent many hours for the development of this rom.​###############################################################
I am from Greece.if you want more info for this rom 
and you understand Greek you can find me in this Greek forum.
This is not an advertisement or a spam.
I am not a dev.
I am just a power user.

*ps:* _A big thanks to member Skake for his help of testing neosafe!_


----------



## command0 (Mar 31, 2018)

GERMAD said:


> ######################################################################################
> 
> *Germakrom v2.10 {30/3/18}*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have already tried the 2.00 clean version and despite some bugs has a magnificent duration, why did not you work on the UI 5 VERSION 2.04? have a nice interface ....

Inviato dal mio NX551J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## terberus (Mar 31, 2018)

Any chance for vulkan support in those roms?


----------



## GERMAD (Apr 1, 2018)

terberus said:


> Any chance for vulkan support in those roms?

Click to collapse



No friend
Vulcan to run requires for the software part 
the mobile device should sport API 24 (Android 7.0)
but we only have Android 6.0.1


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 1, 2018)

*root.twrp??Germakrom v2.10*



GERMAD said:


> ######################################################################################
> 
> *Germakrom v2.10 {30/3/18}*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello i ordered this M2 with global rom and will receice it soon, so new with this device. do i have to unlock the bootloader first to be able to install the Germakrom v2.10 rom??


----------



## terberus (Apr 1, 2018)

GERMAD said:


> No friend
> Vulcan to run requires for the software part
> the mobile device should sport API 24 (Android 7.0)
> but we only have Android 6.0.1

Click to collapse



Is it really necessary to have nougat for vulkan to work?

"Vulkan 1.0 is supported on NVIDIA SHIELD TV (OTA 3.0.0), SHIELD TABLET K1 (OTA 1.2. 0), and SHIELD TABLET (OTA 4.1.0) with Android 6.0 “Marshmallow” and later ..."
I know that nvidia shield is kinda special but maybe there is a chance?
I was thinking about using some parts from nubia n3 roms since the specs are familiar to m2. Unforunetaly i don't have time nor guts to do it. ?


----------



## GERMAD (Apr 1, 2018)

terberus said:


> Is it really necessary to have nougat for vulkan to work?

Click to collapse



yep read here.
https://developer.qualcomm.com/forum/qdn-forums/software/adreno-gpu-sdk/33013

---------- Post added at 15:46 ---------- Previous post was at 15:35 ----------




rolandvb said:


> Hello i ordered this M2 with global rom and will receice it soon, so new with this device. do i have to unlock the bootloader first to be able to install the Germakrom v2.10 rom??

Click to collapse



For all those who have a global rom 1.11 must absolutely install version 1.59 of the Chinese rom 
To be able to do the bootloader unlocking once you have installed twrp Clean everything and install my rom

This is the tool to unlock the bootloader and put the twrp 

https://mega.nz/#!MioHWBCY!cxMB3aiq5fhqVtgZ25f_S0_PLjTWq_OTQrbjS_2xHmw

This is the 1.59 china rom

https://mega.nz/#!AzhAkJTY!v4RYYkY4xuSE5e6xF0icQXQ4uygh-HZfSXJw_jpt6sk


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## freerider1985 (Apr 1, 2018)

Thx Germad for your good work !
Can you or anyone please post little more detailed guide (best with root) how to flash your rom PLS.
I'm newbee with android .
I have already dowloaded all files.My M2 was received last week .
So if I understand correctly I have use my phone flasher like first  - and install twrp.
Than flash 1.59 china rom and than flash your rom .


----------



## GERMAD (Apr 2, 2018)

1. Put Chinese rom on your sd card.
Wipe from your phone lock screen password and fingerprint if you have one.
2.Reboot your phone in Nubia emergency bootloader(press vol - and power button)
Wipe everything and install China rom.
3.After install boot in the new rom and activate Oem unlock and developer options.
4.Use my tool or what ever tool you like to unlock bootloader and flash Twrp.
5.Now from Twrp recovery wipe everything except sd card and flash from sd my custom rom.

Enjoy!


----------



## yasasbandara (Apr 2, 2018)

freerider1985 said:


> Thx Germad for your good work !
> Can you or anyone please post little more detailed guide (best with root) how to flash your rom PLS.
> I'm newbee with android .
> I have already dowloaded all files.My M2 was received last week .
> ...

Click to collapse



Made this guide due to the lack of an English guide....

*English Guide for TWRP+Root+Custom Rom*

Step 1 – Preparation 
Step 2 – Installing Chinese Rom (to get an Unlocked Bootloader) via Stock Recovery
Step 3 – Using ADB to replace Stock Recovery with TWRP
Step 4 – Installing Custom/Official Rom/Roms and Rooting

*Step 1:- *
Prepare a SD card and copy the china rom (NX551-update_1.59.zip), Super SU Zip (SuperSU-v2.82-201705271822.zip) and any Custom Rom you wanna flash. 
Get rid of any encryptions, fingerprints, passwords etc. you may have put on the phone. 
Copy contacts, sms, call logs etc. (use super backup) and store on SD card. 
**You can use a tool called "Nubia Emergency Tool" for backing up the service areas of the phone (optional). This backup will contain IMEI numbers and stuff. It'll help you later if you turn up with a brick after a bad custom rom flash** 
Charge fully.
Download a flasher package like GizFlasher M2 v2 etc. prepared by developers in the gizchina forum, Greek Forum or 4PDA (to search for these, just use google and type nubia m2 gizchina/nubia m2 greek forum etc. Use google translation for understanding).

*Step 2:-*
Turn the phone off. Press Power & Volume up --> Boot to Stock Recovery. Use wipe function to wipe caches and data. Use update function and select the NX551-update_1.59.zip file and flash it. This will give you an unlocked bootloader. 

*Step 3:-*
Boot to system. Select language and stuff. Turn on developer options. Tick OEM unlocking and USB debugging.
Use GizFlasher M2 v2 (or similar packages from other developers) to install ADB. For GizFlasher M2 v2, uncompress into a folder and run ‘Autorun.exe’ with admin rights. Answer ‘Yes’ to all and install ADB drivers systemwide.
You can check drivers by connecting the phone in “charge only” mode. Check device manager to see if ‘Android ADB interface’ is available. Give permission in the phone if required.

(If you find unknown Android devices in device manager, chose driver update (right click) --> Browse drivers on my computer --> Choose from list of drivers on the computer --> Android device --> Next --> Android ADB interface version.)

If the drivers are OK, keep the phone in charging only mode and check adb installation with a command like “adb devices” using the command prompt. This should initiate adb service and drivers (useful in Win10). Your device name will be displayed. Close the command prompt.

In the GizFlasher folder, run the "GizFlasher.bat" with administrator rights. In the window that appear, give "1" and enter for unlocking the bootloader (confirm on the phone if required).

Wait for the phone to restart. 
The phone will restart in fastboot mode.

After this, type "2" and enter for flashing TWRP.

TWRP will be flashed and the phone will start in the new Recovery. You can unplug the phone from the PC.

*** Immediately after the TWRP, it’s always a good idea to setup language, time and brightness and remove screen timeout. Do a TWRP backup using the SD card.***

*Step 4:-*
Please note that using the stock recovery and ADB commands are usually harmless and rarely cause issues. But from this point onwards, it’s always a good idea to get a TWRP backup stored in somewhere safe (in your PC). Furthermore, if you wanna be more careful, take a backup of the service areas of your phone using a program called “Nubia Emergency Tool”. You’ll need the latest Chinese only version and instructions will be available at the 4pda forum.

Once, you’ve chosen a custom rom, please read instructions by the respective developer and follow those instructions.
Boot to TWRP recovery and do the reset. As a general rule, always wipe caches and data (full reset) and flash the rom. You’ll need to flash the SuperSU zip afterwards and wipe caches to obtain root.

If the ROM is working properly, restore your contacts, SMS etc. using super backup.

Note - 
** Older phones that did not come with a higher 'Global Rom' version have their bootloaders already unlocked. In such a case, you can skip the Chinese Rom installation.

** For those who are having problems with ADB and Fastboot in newer Windows 10 versions - This is not your fault. The problem is probably with Windows. You can try to force-remove driver signature checking [restart with shift key-->troubleshooting-->Advanced-->restart-->remove sig. checking (option 7)] and do everything over.

However, do not waste a lot of time going through the same dance over and over again. The easiest way to use ADB/Fastboot is via Linux. That's an undisputed truth. 

Just search for a project called FWUL (F*** Windows Use Linux) in XDA forum and follow instructions. You'll need a small pen drive (2GB or more) and that's it.


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 2, 2018)

*Deodex Global Rom 1.11 with unlocked bootloader 4PDA*

Hello forum menbers.
i did order the Nubia M2 global and it is on the way and did some rechearch on this phone to be ready when i will receive it and did found a deodex M2 global rom version 1.11 download that has a* unlocked bootloader* and is flashable with TWRP ,i don`t know if it will work to flash it with the normal SD card method????
I think this will be interesting for a lot of members on this forum,

https://drive.google.com/file/d/16kVK7ErwKryqHoj2LiFd1qbBl7_r4i9G/view 

Ii don`t have the phone yet so i can not try it.
hope it will be helpfull on this forum and hope to get some positive news about this rom with unlocked bootloader


----------



## GERMAD (Apr 2, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> Hello forum menbers.
> i did order the Nubia M2 global and it is on the way and did some rechearch on this phone to be ready when i will receive it and did found a deodex M2 global rom version 1.11 download that has a* unlocked bootloader* and is flashable with TWRP ,i don`t know if it will work to flash it with the normal SD card method????
> I think this will be interesting for a lot of members on this forum,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Please my friend do a favor to yourself and don't download this deodex rom because its fake 1.11 global rom.

it will not harm your phone but is not right

i decompiled the recovery and it is just a copy from china rom.
its a nice try but ...........

They just copied the chinese recovery that it is unlocked and put it on global rom and deodexed it.

Screenshot of proof below.
On the left side its the real 1.11 Global rom and in the right side is the deodexed rom.*


----------



## Nubinaut (Apr 2, 2018)

Thank you GERMAD, I have downloaded your rom for try it this week. I expect that you will create a new topic here. 

I have read all this topic today and others sources, because I have failed to install TWRP and I concluded that I must to downgrade to the china rom. A bit complicated but there is no other choice. 
And now I see the yasasbandarar's guide, what a pity that it was not visible before, I would save time.


----------



## LuigeUA (Apr 2, 2018)

in the right side is not the deodexed rom 1.11 build.prop. This is 2.04. Deodexed rom 1.11 with UB works as well as off. global 1.11. Checked. The only thing is, it can be installed via TWRP


----------



## GERMAD (Apr 2, 2018)

LuigeUA said:


> in the right side is not the deodexed rom 1.11 build.prop. This is 2.04. Deodexed rom 1.11 with UB works as well as off. global 1.11. Checked. The only thing is, it can be installed via TWRP

Click to collapse



yes my friend thats i am saying.


> it will not harm your phone but is not right

Click to collapse



they copy paste the 2.04 recovery to the 1.11 global rom.
if you download it you can check it yourshelf by decompile the recovery of the deodexed rom
and check what i am saying


----------



## eriasu92 (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello guys
so just got the phone and i was keeping an eye on this forum
my question is do i have to upgrade to v2.10? what is the point? can i not use the one that the phone comes with

sorry i don't know much about this rom and upgrade things


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 2, 2018)

GERMAD said:


> *Please my friend do a favor to yourself and don't download this deodex rom because its fake 1.11 global rom.
> 
> it will not harm your phone but is not right
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the comment, i don`t know much about compiling Roms and making them ,and maybe i will make some stupid remarks
my only goal is to give input and ideas if i can, with one of my ideads a compider did succeed to make a working rom of a readback of the vernee mix 2 i had.
Can you explain to us if it works and does not harm the phone at all why not to use it and not to install it if is working well
will it give problems later on when using it?, i would like to know why it is bad
Maybe it is just a clever workaround to use the recovery from the chinese version, it is made for exactly this same identical phone so what is the problem and downside ?

Now most are using the chinese 1.59 update to unlock the bootloader,so in fact also using a chinese recovery with the same result
You say it is a fake rom, but in fact every customs rom is a fake rom,or is this a stupid remark? 
If This Chinese recovery is made for exacly the same phone what is the problem to use it to achive the goal of having a unlocked bootloader?

i read on another forum that on the first NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D00L106 global rom the bootloader can be unlocked, is this true??.


----------



## toniq (Apr 3, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> i read on another forum that on the first NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D00L106 global rom the bootloader can be unlocked, is this true??.

Click to collapse



yes)


----------



## yerling (Apr 3, 2018)

GERMAD said:


> ######################################################################################
> 
> *Germakrom v2.10 {30/3/18}*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx so much man
I tried the version 2.0 and changed to the official one because the multitasking came out to me pressing prolonged, with a single touch I opened menu. 
One more question and excuse my ignorance, why not work on version 2.4?


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 3, 2018)

*NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D00L106 global rom*



toniq said:


> yes)

Click to collapse



A simple question if the original global  NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D00L106  rom has a bootloader that can be unlocked what is the reason
and need to flash the chinese  1.59 rom to unlock the bootloader? i did find this  NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D00L106 global rom in 20 minutes while
i still did no anything about this phone yet ,is it not better to use the NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D00L106 to unlock the bootloader? or does it make no
difference?

---------- Post added at 06:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 AM ----------




GERMAD said:


> *Please my friend do a favor to yourself and don't download this deodex rom because its fake 1.11 global rom.
> 
> it will not harm your phone but is not right
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 i will certainly give you`re rom a try Germad thanks for you`re engament and good work !:good:


----------



## GERMAD (Apr 3, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> A simple question if the original global  NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D00L106  rom has a bootloader that can be unlocked what is the reason
> and need to flash the chinese  1.59 rom to unlock the bootloader? i did find this  NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D00L106 global rom in 20 minutes while
> i still did no anything about this phone yet ,is it not better to use the NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D00L106 to unlock the bootloader? or does it make no
> difference?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes my friend its the same thing you are smart and you have a brain that works.
No reason to flash chinese.you can flash 1.06 global and unlock.
only 1.06 global rom bootloader is unlocked.
That's why it is MY base for custom roms.
that's why i say that the person that made this deodexed rom
he could have used the 1.06 recovery and boot and not the chinese version.
This is the proper way to do it.


```
As soon as i find a little time i will make a proper 1.11 Global release untouched.
It will be a rom as the official one but you could receive notifications from all the apps.
```


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 3, 2018)

GERMAD said:


> Yes my friend its the same thing you are smart and you have a brain that works.
> No reason to flash chinese.you can flash 1.06 global and unlock.
> only 1.06 global rom bootloader is unlocked.
> That's why it is MY base for custom roms.
> ...

Click to collapse



καλημέρα  thanks for you`re reply ! i am glad i did order this phone with a forum like this we can come a long way and make this phone a lot better with customizations and tweaks, i had several other phones and on these xda forums there was almost no engagement and progress made at all, now i understand you`re remark about the deodexed twrp rom  and you are right !:good:


----------



## yasasbandara (Apr 3, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> A simple question if the original global  NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D00L106  rom has a bootloader that can be unlocked what is the reason and need to flash the chinese  1.59 rom to unlock the bootloader? i did find this  NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D00L106 global rom in 20 minutes while i still did no anything about this phone yet ,is it not better to use the NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D00L106 to unlock the bootloader? or does it make no
> difference?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 AM ----------

Click to collapse



It makes no difference. You can flash any rom with an unlocked bootloader. The purpose is pushing a TWRP image inside. That's it.

However, please note that when you're messing with the device WITHOUT a working nandroid backup (TWRP backup) it's a good idea to stick with a method/files/set of commands already used by many. This is a basic principle. 

Also if you're going to flash a custom rom anyway, it makes no difference which one you use and discard.


----------



## ss.toedjoeh (Apr 3, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> καλημέρα  thanks for you`re reply ! i am glad i did order this phone with a forum like this we can come a long way and make this phone a lot better with customizations and tweaks, i had several other phones and on these xda forums there was almost no engagement and progress made at all, now i understand you`re remark about the deodexed twrp rom  and you are right !:good:

Click to collapse



if u need only an unlocked bootloader rom, just replace "emmc.appsboot.mbn" from locked bootloader rom (global v1.11) with one that have unlocked bootloader, no need to install all.
an example if u install update to v1.11, just add this in updater.script :


```
#ui_print("Writing radio image...");
#ui_print("update image emmc_appsboot.mbn ...");
#package_extract_file("emmc_appsboot.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/aboot");
```

that will skip replacing emmc.appsboot.mbn to locked one


----------



## highwaystar_ru (Apr 3, 2018)

Can do lineage 14.1 and 15.1 for it, but dont have device.

It based on snap 625, so can go oreo same as redmi note 4, lenovo p2 and xiaomi A1.


----------



## ss.toedjoeh (Apr 3, 2018)

highwaystar_ru said:


> Can do lineage 14.1 and 15.1 for it, but dont have device.
> 
> It based on snap 625, so can go oreo same as redmi note 4, lenovo p2 and xiaomi A1.

Click to collapse



yes please, if u have time u could upgrade the kernel into higher version, and created proper custom rom from kernel source


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 3, 2018)

*oreo*



ss.toedjoeh said:


> yes please, if u have time u could upgrade the kernel into higher version, and created proper custom rom from kernel source

Click to collapse



i don`t know if it is true or a hoax i  read on a page while searching roms and other things for this phone Nubia will provide a Oreo  ROM for the M2
cause of the abundance of request they got from users.
True or not ,i think it will not matter much and some devs will surely make port of A Oreo ROM for the M2 and  will just be a matter of time.  
Let`s hope for the best hope it wil be a global rom or a rom that will support B20 band


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## ss.toedjoeh (Apr 3, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> i don`t know if it is true or a hoax i  read on a page while searching roms and other things for this phone Nubia will provide a Oreo  ROM for the M2
> cause of the abundance of request they got from users.
> True or not ,i think it will not matter much and some devs will surely make port of A Oreo ROM for the M2 and  will just be a matter of time.
> Let`s hope for the best hope it wil be a global rom or a rom that will support B20 band

Click to collapse



kernel should be upgraded first, and I dont think nubia will update the android version, mostly user or developer custom rom update the kernel.
as far as I can see nubia china focus on android m, but not oreo


----------



## carlchan31 (Apr 3, 2018)

Anyone using googlecamera with camera2api enabled? Appreciate any response


----------



## slimypi (Apr 3, 2018)

carlchan31 said:


> Anyone using googlecamera with camera2api enabled? Appreciate any response

Click to collapse



tried to install it. but doesnt seem to work on stock android marshmallow.
you coud retry if you are on nougat custom rom

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




carlchan31 said:


> Anyone using googlecamera with camera2api enabled? Appreciate any response

Click to collapse





rolandvb said:


> i don`t know if it is true or a hoax i  read on a page while searching roms and other things for this phone Nubia will provide a Oreo  ROM for the M2
> cause of the abundance of request they got from users.
> True or not ,i think it will not matter much and some devs will surely make port of A Oreo ROM for the M2 and  will just be a matter of time.
> Let`s hope for the best hope it wil be a global rom or a rom that will support B20 band

Click to collapse



source please ?


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 3, 2018)

*source code*

does this help??

https://github.com/ztemt?tab=repositories


----------



## slimypi (Apr 3, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> does this help??
> 
> https://github.com/ztemt?tab=repositories

Click to collapse



Well it is supposedly the kernel. But I don't know if it will accelerate things...

On other note, I come from miui and I'm used to their tool of ram purging and bin cleaning.
Is there any app that you would recommend?
Typically  I know that nubia ui 5.0 includes a tool like that.
Has anyone been able to find the app of it?


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 3, 2018)

slimypi said:


> Well it is supposedly the kernel. But I don't know if it will accelerate things...
> 
> On other note, I come from miui and I'm used to their tool of ram purging and bin cleaning.
> Is there any app that you would recommend?
> ...

Click to collapse



i am no dev. so i can`t help you, this is my first Qualcomm phone and did not even received it yet


----------



## slimypi (Apr 3, 2018)

I am a dev but not an android one lol.
Otherwise, man nubia ui marshmallow is so optimized you won't even need to upgrade.
I have a Samsung a8 2018 that  I bought initially to replace my nubia m2 coz I was reticent about marshmallow and I changed my mind.
The m2 is way faster, intuitive and clean... Samsung experience is so bloated that I wanna kill myself.
Even compared to my redmi note 4 with miui 9.5 the nubia ui is waaayyy optimised, ridiculously fast and much much more vanilla.
Nubia actually did an impressive job.


----------



## Nubinaut (Apr 4, 2018)

I have installed : 
China rom 1.59 > TWRP Recovery > Germakrom v2.10 > Magisk v16.0
All is done, my device is rooted now and boot very quickly. :victory:

The Germakrom is a light rom android 6 with the essential (gapps).
No bug for the moment but I don't use phone's functionnalities (I use again my old phone).
There are somes traces of the china rom (chineeses caracters on the screensaver, time zone) but nothing embarrassing.
I waiting for lineageOS or others bigs customs roms, but Germakrom is a very good beginning. :good:


----------



## ss.toedjoeh (Apr 4, 2018)

since the kernel is released, mod should create 1 subsection for nubia m2, anyone agree with my idea?


----------



## ulvergr (Apr 4, 2018)

ss.toedjoeh said:


> since the kernel is released, mod should create 1 subsection for nubia m2, anyone agree with my idea?

Click to collapse



Yea I agree


Στάλθηκε από το NX551J μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ss.toedjoeh (Apr 4, 2018)

slimypi said:


> Well it is supposedly the kernel. But I don't know if it will accelerate things...
> 
> On other note, I come from miui and I'm used to their tool of ram purging and bin cleaning.
> Is there any app that you would recommend?
> ...

Click to collapse



they came with their built in tools, it's neosafe, apparently only in china rom exist, but in global rom only small portion exist (auto start management only).


----------



## GERMAD (Apr 4, 2018)

terberus said:


> Any chance for vulkan support in those roms?

Click to collapse





Nubinaut said:


> I have installed :
> China rom 1.59 > TWRP Recovery > Germakrom v2.10 > Magisk v16.0
> All is done, my device is rooted now and boot very quickly. :victory:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy!?


----------



## yasasbandara (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi, Did anyone manage to activate FM Radio by any chance?


----------



## GERMAD (Apr 5, 2018)

yasasbandara said:


> Hi, Did anyone manage to activate FM Radio by any chance?

Click to collapse



This mobile don't have a mobile fm tuner chip.


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 5, 2018)

*Radio*



GERMAD said:


> This mobile don't have a mobile fm tuner chip.

Click to collapse



No radio on this phone,  you can allways stream music/ news ect,  instead trough internet  or wifi connection  i am sure in the future normal radio reception will be removed from all phones
Everthing will go digital and online, sometimes i  am using Spotify on my phone for music


----------



## geheimke (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi, i have a question about the Germakrom v2.10 , support these version Dutch language (Nederlands) Thanks


----------



## yasasbandara (Apr 5, 2018)

GERMAD said:


> This mobile don't have a mobile fm tuner chip.

Click to collapse



Thanks. Some guys keep talking about how the radio isn't working. That's why I asked. :good:


----------



## Nubinaut (Apr 6, 2018)

geheimke said:


> Hi, i have a question about the Germakrom v2.10 , support these version Dutch language (Nederlands) Thanks

Click to collapse



You can choose your language (Dutch or others) during the first boot, like the international rom.


----------



## losteagle (Apr 6, 2018)

Anyone have already tested new MIUI Pro ROM for M2 ??

https://miuipro.by/rommgr/device/530


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 6, 2018)

*Can i make a full backup of M2 with the 1.14 emergency tool?*

Hi i have a question about the 1.14 emergency tool 
i did download the program and discovered that with this program making a backup of the phone is also possible.
I am used to use phones with Mediatek processors and totally new with Qualcomm phones and have no knowlege how things work with qualcomm tools/programs

As it seems a backup can be made with this emergency tool ,can someone tell me if this tool is making a full backup of the phone?
I was used to make a full backup from all my Mediatek cpu phones with MTK Tools and is the first thing i always did before doing anything with a new phone is making  a backup
and for me THE most important thing to do when getting a new device.

My question is when using the Qualcomm emergency tool 1,14 and if i will make a backup whith this tool, will it  make a full backup of the phone and also contain the Nvram files of the M2??


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## eriasu92 (Apr 7, 2018)

*question*

hi! i just got my nubia m2 and i have a question
should i install Germakrom v2.10 will that improve the phone more? pls someone answer me


----------



## yasasbandara (Apr 7, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> Hi i have a question about the 1.14 emergency tool
> i did download the program and discovered that with this program making a backup of the phone is also possible.
> I am used to use phones with Mediatek processors and totally new with Qualcomm phones and have no knowlege how things work with qualcomm tools/programs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



4PDA forum says the backup size is only about 60kb so I'm not sure that's possible. How big was your backup?


----------



## GERMAD (Apr 7, 2018)

The program makes backup only the service area of the phone.thats why it is only 60 kb.
Please if you want to discuss for this program 
I made a thread for it here.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/nubia-m2-emergency-tool-1-1-4-unbrick-t3772342


----------



## eriasu92 (Apr 8, 2018)

eriasu92 said:


> hi! i just got my nubia m2 and i have a question
> should i install Germakrom v2.10 will that improve the phone more? pls someone answer me

Click to collapse



this is the second time i ask this and get ignored, is it really that hard to answer?
i just wanna a yes or no, so i can move to nubia and use as my main phone


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 8, 2018)

*Germakrom*



eriasu92 said:


> this is the second time i ask this and get ignored, is it really that hard to answer?
> i just wanna a yes or no, so i can move to nubia and use as my main phone

Click to collapse



YES ! Germakrom will defeneatly be better as the original rom to use as rom for daily use because Germak did remove bugs and did improved and optimized some things
You`re question is not ignored  , and has been answered on this forum ,just read some more, most things are explained
With the original rom notifications does not seem to work and do not come , on this forum you can also read why.

changelog !!
*#Added default Nubia internet browser.
#Fixed notifications that didn't come.
All apps now work in the background.
#bugfixes.  *

I did not received my M2 yet, but afther reading and investigation the Germakrom seems to me be the best option untill now and surely will install it
when i will receive my M2 (hope this week)

Making a good custom rom is a lot of work, so don`t forget to say thanks to Germak !


----------



## eriasu92 (Apr 8, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> YES ! Germakrom will defeneatly be better as the original rom to use as rom for daily use because Germak did remove bugs and did improved and optimized some things
> You`re question is not ignored  , and has been answered on this forum ,just read some more, most things are explained
> With the original rom notifications does not seem to work and do not come , on this forum you can also read why.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Finally someone answered me, thank you thats all i wanted to know!!
i wasn't sure that is why i asked, cus im new to this custom ROM stuff
and ofc big thanks to Germak for his hard work and  yasasbandara for the guide!!


----------



## BlueFlame4 (Apr 8, 2018)

slimypi said:


> Well it is supposedly the kernel. But I don't know if it will accelerate things...

Click to collapse



It enables the development of higher Android versions in the first place, so that's definitely a big plus for you guys. Good luck!


----------



## highwaystar_ru (Apr 8, 2018)

ss.toedjoeh said:


> yes please, if u have time u could upgrade the kernel into higher version, and created proper custom rom from kernel source

Click to collapse



Here is ZTE kernel rebased to caf kernel tag https://github.com/HighwayStar/android_kernel_nubia_msm8953

If anyone has device and could build kernel please test. Here is that source built with stock 1.10 rom ramdisk, you can try to boot stock rom with it https://cloud.mail.ru/public/89ZP/yq73sAeuQ


----------



## ss.toedjoeh (Apr 8, 2018)

highwaystar_ru said:


> Here is ZTE kernel rebased to caf kernel tag https://github.com/HighwayStar/android_kernel_nubia_msm8953
> 
> If anyone has device and could build kernel please test. Here is that source built with stock 1.10 rom ramdisk, you can try to boot stock rom with it https://cloud.mail.ru/public/89ZP/yq73sAeuQ

Click to collapse



thx mate...

mod in here, could someone please make specific sub for zte nubia m2, m2 lite, m2 play? it will help member here to search also discuss, thx!


----------



## RAWSOME (Apr 9, 2018)

Im using the MIUI rom from the italian gizchina and it is really good. Haven't noticed any bugs yet but only flashed it yesterday so I'll need to test it more. It runs super smooth though, battery life is good and has the Nubia Camera. 

The most important thing, in my opinion, is that it fixes the two things I hated most about the nubia-rom.

1.  Not having the option of changing ringer volume, alarm volume and media volume independently with the volume buttons. On MIUI it is just like on a stock android you get the drop down menu where you can change all 3. 
2. Accidental screenshots all the time with the nubia rom. On MIUI you have to hold volume down and power for a bit longer so you don't make accidental screenshots all the time.


----------



## IcedFlame (Apr 10, 2018)

I've been testing MIUI rom for M2 for the past few weeks, and here are the issues I just couldn't ignore in order to switch from Redmi Note 4X to Nubia M2 as a daily driver. 

GENERAL
*no notification light
*abnormal battery drain without even using a phone
general responsiveness of the touch screen and capacitive buttons 

DISPLAY options that didn't work 
*reading mode 
*contrast & colors
*double tap screen to wake

CAMERA
*shutter sound cannot be turned off
*clone option crashes the camera
*dng raw mode doesn't work
*slow motion is not slow
*miui gallery is not able to reproduce camera options like 3d, portrait, multiexpo... 

LOCK SCREEN
*camera shortcut starts xiaomi camera which is not there

SCANNER
*selecting document crashes app

I really wanted this rom to work, so I can finally replace my Note 4x, but it's just not possible yet. I'm currently testing Germak's v2.10 Rom, and I think this is the most usable rom so far. Kudos to Germad and thanks.


----------



## lukassl (Apr 10, 2018)

*MiuiPro*

Have you tested MiuiPro yet?
https:// miuipro.by/rommgr/device/530

it was released recently for the nubia m2, I still could not test it, but I spoke with some people who already tested and the evaluations were very possitive this one better than the Miui of GizChina.


----------



## yasasbandara (Apr 10, 2018)

For those who are having problems with ADB and Fastboot in newer Windows 10 versions - This is not your fault. The problem is probably with Windows. You can try to force-remove driver signature checking [restart with shift key-->troubleshooting-->Advanced-->restart-->remove sig. checking (option 7)] and do everything over.

However, do not waste a lot of time going through the same dance over and over again. The easiest way to use ADB/Fastboot is via Linux. That's an undisputed truth. 

Just search for a project called FWUL (F*** Windows Use Linux) in XDA forum and follow instructions. You'll need a small pen drive (2GB or more) and that's it.


----------



## Gingernut78 (Apr 10, 2018)

highwaystar_ru said:


> Here is ZTE kernel rebased to caf kernel tag https://github.com/HighwayStar/android_kernel_nubia_msm8953
> 
> If anyone has device and could build kernel please test. Here is that source built with stock 1.10 rom ramdisk, you can try to boot stock rom with it https://cloud.mail.ru/public/89ZP/yq73sAeuQ

Click to collapse



Thx for this.

Can the bootloader be unlocked on the global rom or only the chinese one?


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 10, 2018)

*rom*



Gingernut78 said:


> Thx for this.
> 
> Can the bootloader be unlocked on the global rom or only the chinese one?

Click to collapse



The he bootloader can only be unlocked on Chinese versions and the older NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D00L106 global rom
The later global roms has a  locked bootloader, a stupid thing to do


----------



## Gingernut78 (Apr 10, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> The he bootloader can only be unlocked on Chinese versions and the older NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D00L106 global rom
> The later global roms has a  locked bootloader, a stupid thing to do

Click to collapse



Do you know if the CN bootloader can be maintained when flashing to global?

Last CN update 2.04 only has March security patches even though the build is newer than the global release before it.

As I understand CN ROMs have it unlocked onced flashed so no need to unlock.

---------- Post added at 10:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------




highwaystar_ru said:


> Here is ZTE kernel rebased to caf kernel tag https://github.com/HighwayStar/android_kernel_nubia_msm8953
> 
> If anyone has device and could build kernel please test. Here is that source built with stock 1.10 rom ramdisk, you can try to boot stock rom with it https://cloud.mail.ru/public/89ZP/yq73sAeuQ

Click to collapse



Just tested this on CN 2.04, it boots fine but touchscreen is't working. This also happens if I use stock 1.10 kernel on 2.04 btw.

Maybe you could rebuild it using 2.04 ramdisk?

Edit:
Don't worry, did a repack with Android Kitchen and now touch is working.

Could you possible update to the latest CAF tag from March 2018?


----------



## highwaystar_ru (Apr 10, 2018)

Gingernut78 said:


> Edit:
> Don't worry, did a repack with Android Kitchen and now touch is working.

Click to collapse



Thanks, good to know. Is sound working? Because its imported from NX549J kernel, 551 kernel lack of sound dir. Can you upload screenshot of About phone with kernel version?


----------



## Gingernut78 (Apr 10, 2018)

highwaystar_ru said:


> Thanks, good to know. Is sound working? Because its imported from NX549J kernel, 551 kernel lack of sound dir. Can you upload screenshot of About phone with kernel version?

Click to collapse



Sound's working fine.







To be clear, I downloaded the boot.img you linked, this is your kernel right?

Just seems stange the old kernel build date.


----------



## Indigoeyes (Apr 10, 2018)

If we get a somewhat working lineageOS 14 or 15 rom I'll be able to port some ROMs for our device.


----------



## GERMAD (Apr 10, 2018)

Gingernut78 said:


> Sound's working fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this is the same kernel as all roms have.


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## Nubinaut (Apr 10, 2018)

Indigoeyes said:


> If we get a somewhat working lineageOS 14 or 15 rom I'll be able to port some ROMs for our device.

Click to collapse



Oh Please port lineageOS ! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Gingernut78 (Apr 10, 2018)

GERMAD said:


> this is the same kernel as all roms have.

Click to collapse



Yeah, thought something was up with it.

So to try the kernel we need to compile it first?


----------



## Nubinaut (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi!
I tried to change the DPI and resolution on my Nubia M2 (Germakrom 2.10) with Easy DPI Changer app.
I set resolution 720*1280, it works (very interesting fps boost in game and bench at 720, almost the same graphic quality, but you can set to ultra  )
I set DPI 410, it works but under 410 the system become totally unstable :
The wallpaper changed automatically and the lock screen come back as soon as I open any application.
The phone is unusable !  

Why ? Maybe Nubia launcher ?

Important :
If you reboot the phone with a bad DPI and want to avoid to reflash the rom, the ADB commands for recovery the screen settings are :

```
adb shell wm size 1080x1920
adb shell wm density 480
adb reboot
```


----------



## Indigoeyes (Apr 10, 2018)

Nubinaut said:


> Oh Please port lineageOS ! :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I'm sorry if I wasn't clear, I'll need someone to actually make the LineageOS ROM first, then I'll be able to port ROMs based on LineageOS.  I unfortunately do not know how to build a ROM like LineageOS but I have knowledge considering porting different ROMs


----------



## Gingernut78 (Apr 10, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> The he bootloader can only be unlocked on Chinese versions and the older NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D00L106 global rom
> The later global roms has a  locked bootloader, a stupid thing to do

Click to collapse



Took bootloader from 2.04, overwrote the one in 1.11 install package and removed first line from install script where system verison is checked.

Installed from twrp perfect and now have offical global rom with bootloader unlocked.


----------



## yasasbandara (Apr 11, 2018)

*How to enable Hi Resolution Audio output for Nubia M2*

Nubia M2 supports Hi Resolution Audio output but there seems to be a 16 Bit limitation. This is probably due to Dolby Audio which has a 16 Bit limitation.

You'll need Poweramp alpha-build-703/704 and you can download it at forum.powerampapp.com. Registration is free and your previous licence details will be carried over. It's advised to backup existing app and data as this is an alpha build (use Titanium Backup). 

Open the file build.prop (can use the BuildProp Editor application) and add "ro.lenovo.hifi_support = true" at the end. Save and reboot.

Open Poweramp and let it build the database. Connect headphone and goto settings-->audio-->output Check which one is active. It should be Hi-Res Output (Experimental). Goto it and check if "Lenovo Hi-Fi" is indicated as the Variant. Enable 'Wired Headset/AUX". You can enter the settings by pressing the icon next to it. Set the sample rate to your desired. Buffer size better be large or huge.

There will be a significant increase in audio quality. You can download a sample flac hi-res audio for checking further.


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 11, 2018)

Gingernut78 said:


> Took bootloader from 2.04, overwrote the one in 1.11 install package and removed first line from install script where system verison is checked.
> 
> Installed from twrp perfect and now have offical global rom with bootloader unlocked.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Gingernut78 (Apr 11, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> Gingernut78 said:
> 
> 
> > Took bootloader from 2.04, overwrote the one in 1.11 install package and removed first line from install script where system verison is checked.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## GERMAD (Apr 11, 2018)

Why you want to do that?
What is the difference of doing that than installing
the rom I made?
It's not only bootloader


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 11, 2018)

Right, i also do not see the need of doing that, the Germakrom alreaddy exists and has even optimizations


----------



## Gingernut78 (Apr 11, 2018)

Personal preference only


----------



## Nubinaut (Apr 11, 2018)

Indigoeyes said:


> I'm sorry if I wasn't clear, I'll need someone to actually make the LineageOS ROM first, then I'll be able to port ROMs based on LineageOS.  I unfortunately do not know how to build a ROM like LineageOS but I have knowledge considering porting different ROMs

Click to collapse



Ok, I see...
For the moment I would just any custom rom, not necessarily LineageOS, with Android 6.0 or better, very optimised and that allows 3 things:
- Configure screen resolution and DPI (I investigating about that...)
- Overclock CPU+GPU (snapdragon 625 and 652 are almost identical, just the frequency change)
- Improve the audio quality (but now i have the trick, thank to Yasasbandara)


----------



## jon_snowGOT (Apr 12, 2018)

Great phone, the only Achilles heel is old Android and old nubiaUI, I hope they will release updates to the global version of nubiaUI 5.


----------



## Skake (Apr 12, 2018)

if interested in Nubia z11mini s Which has our own processor has the lineage 13


----------



## moyses (Apr 13, 2018)

Hello
Just got this Smartphone 
It's on global 111
I'm looking for global 1.06 to root it and install twrp and custom rom
My opinion: this is a very good device but camera is very very bad( i don't know if we can improv it) and old android version is wrong ( i think that is this the first and last nubia purchase)


----------



## moyses (Apr 13, 2018)

For those who are lookinf for 1.06 version:
http://rom.download.nubia.com/Europe%26Asia/M2/NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D00L106.zip


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 14, 2018)

moyses said:


> Hello
> Just got this Smartphone
> It's on global 111
> I'm looking for global 1.06 to root it and install twrp and custom rom
> My opinion: this is a very good device but camera is very very bad( i don't know if we can improv it) and old android version is wrong ( i think that is this the first and last nubia purchase)

Click to collapse



i don`t understand why buyers of a $130 phone are complaining about the quality of the camera, all chinese phones even phones that costs over $300 has bad camera s and common knowlege
You can`t  expect that a chinese phone of this prize will have top camera`s.
Most chinese phones under $300 with double camera`s are selling these under false pretences and has even fake double camera`s like Vernee, Oukitel, Ulefone power 3 ( 100% plastic body) ect.
they have fake not working  2nd camera`s,and on most of these phones the so called bokeh effect is only a software generated fake effect!
At least the Nubia has 2 real working camera`s and don`t lie about the specs and the build quaulity is way better then most phones in this prize range.
i had a Vernee mix2 and a Oukitel K6 costing a lot more and they had fake 2 nd camera`s and also lied about the brand camera`s used and other specs.

Whining about that the Nubia M2 does not get a update to android 7 or 8 does not help and this fact was known when buying this phone
That is also the reason why this phone is so cheap, Just look to the prizes of the other Nubia models ,some are costing 3 times more and can tell you the build quality is the same and some has even a 
smaller battery.
For $130 this Nubia M2 is a very good phone and a bargain and can tell you the camera`s are reasonable , at least it has 2 real ones and not fake ones and making beter pictures then other phones
 The camera`s are reasonable for this prize and  a lot of problems are software related (like on almost all chinese phones under $300 or more).
Using other camera software will help in some cases.
I can tell you that this phone is a very good deal for the prize and with a good custom rom it is/will be even be better .


----------



## yerling (Apr 14, 2018)

Has anyone been able to activate the camera 2 api without letting the camera work by default? I have not been able to make it work, all the cameras are useless.


----------



## moyses (Apr 14, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> i don`t understand why buyers of a $130 phone are complaining about the quality of the camera, all chinese phones even phones that costs over $300 has bad camera s and common knowlege
> You can`t  expect that a chinese phone of this prize will have top camera`s.
> Most chinese phones under $300 with double camera`s are selling these under false pretences and has even fake double camera`s like Vernee, Oukitel, Ulefone power 3 ( 100% plastic body) ect.
> they have fake not working  2nd camera`s,and on most of these phones the so called bokeh effect is only a software generated fake effect!
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry but i'm not fatalistic 
I do not agree what you said , because Nubia is not as Oukitel or other low cost Chinese brand 
It's like a premium brand and the quality of their products prove it
So, for the camera they use a SONY EXmor RS witch is the best material that exist. I think that they must improve their software only to got best photos and videos
So I email this morning Nubia support where i demande then  updating the software of there product like M2.
I think that most owner of their product , must do that


----------



## Nubinaut (Apr 14, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> the specs and the build quaulity is way better then most phones in this prize range.
> For $130 this Nubia M2 is a very good phone.

Click to collapse



Totally agree with you :good:

I have compared with others chineese phones and Nubia M2 is the better phone that I have found.
The only that combine somes features with a low price : 
SDcard port + output Jack + *Full HD super amoled* + snapdragon 625 + 64+4 GB ram + *3630 mAh* + quick charge + GPS + various sensors  + good camera (enough for me).
I just regret that is not more powerful for games.
I think that deluxe phones (800-1000$) are useless for many uses, and sometimes there are no output Jack, no SD port , and i like only perfect rectangular screen without curve and notche.

About the system android 6, I tried LineageOS 15 (android 8 TV version) on my Shield TV and i'm not very satisfied. 
I find android 8 too restrictive for obscur security reasons. I haven't seen positive change, maybe the 7.0 is better and bring Vulkan API.
Android 6.0 Germakrom + the best APPs (launcher, system tool), is light and very good for the moment.


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## believry (Apr 14, 2018)

losteagle said:


> Anyone have already tested new MIUI Pro ROM for M2 ??
> 
> https://miuipro.by/rommgr/device/530

Click to collapse



Not really, just bought the phone not long ago too, been looking for nice roms from the momment i got the phone 

https://rom.gizchina.it/nubia-m2-gizrom/ Saw this website with roms for our phone, miui seems good in the video that the guy did 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaiPevmNrkQ


----------



## moyses (Apr 14, 2018)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/how-to-root-install-twrp-unlock-t3777323


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 15, 2018)

*no 3G and 4G on global rom (germak and deodexted one)*

i did install TWRP and Gemakrom 2.10 and root and the 3 and 4 G reception does not work on my phone,did also tryed deodex rom and is the same no 3G and 4 G reception at all
when i do install a chinese rom everything works fine and get a very good reception on 3G and 4G and works
can someone tell me what the problem can be??
also when flashing with twrp i get a message ,mount failed to mount/dev/block/boot device/by name......
 but it is restoring the system normally?? please can someone help me and tell me what the ploblems are so that i can get 3 and 4 G on a global rom?
and have a solution for my problem


----------



## GERMAD (Apr 15, 2018)

[/COLOR]





rolandvb said:


> i did install TWRP and Gemakrom 2.10 and root and the 3 and 4 G reception does not work on my phone,did also tryed deodex rom and is the same no 3G and 4 G reception at all
> when i do install a chinese rom everything works fine and get a very good reception on 3G and 4G and works
> can someone tell me what the problem can be??
> also when flashing with twrp i get a message ,mount failed to mount/dev/block/boot device/by name......
> ...

Click to collapse




For 4G

Maybe there is no apn for your provider in global rooms
but there is in in Chinese roms.
You must call your provider for Apn settings.
Then you have to create one and insert it in
Sim card settings ---> More -----> Apn.

For Twrp issue just try another Twrp version.
Yes it backup and restore without problem.


----------



## moyses (Apr 15, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> i did install TWRP and Gemakrom 2.10 and root and the 3 and 4 G reception does not work on my phone,did also tryed deodex rom and is the same no 3G and 4 G reception at all
> when i do install a chinese rom everything works fine and get a very good reception on 3G and 4G and works
> can someone tell me what the problem can be??
> also when flashing with twrp i get a message ,mount failed to mount/dev/block/boot device/by name......
> ...

Click to collapse



I use Gemakrom 2.10 since yesterday, and it's my first custom rom and it's like a charm
Very fast, smoother and no 4g ou 3g connections bugs
Modbile data is very fine for me


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 15, 2018)

GERMAD said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> For 4G
> ...

Click to collapse



i know my apn settings and filled then in and does not work  i did install mui franco and have no problems at all, but i found the problem
all other roms they put my mobile number automaticly in my system, all setting where ok, but had to insert my telephone number, i never had to do this
before and the number is always inserted automaticly.

I have still teh message when flashing a rom in twrp and want to know if this is normal or something wrong in my system??
before flashing in TWRP get the message ::* mount failed to mount/dev/block/boot deevice/by name/system at/system :device or resource busy*

is this normal ? it flashes the M2 normally, if the massage is not ok ,please tell me how to solve this matter /thanks


----------



## GERMAD (Apr 15, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> i know my apn settings and filled then in and does not work  i did install mui franco and have no problems at all, but i found the problem
> all other roms they put my mobile number automaticly in my system, all setting where ok, but had to insert my telephone number, i never had to do this
> before and the number is always inserted automaticly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't worry that's normal.
Just tik everything in mount on Twrp.
About 4g I don't know how to help you because 
it's the first time I hear this problem.
Maybe something wrong with your provider
call them and tell them your problem
that 4g not work on your device.maybe they can 
fix it from there side.


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 16, 2018)

GERMAD said:


> Don't worry that's normal.
> Just tik everything in mount on Twrp.
> About 4g I don't know how to help you because
> it's the first time I hear this problem.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello Germak, thanks for you`re help and support, my 3 and 4 G are working Ok now ,just had to insert my phone numer manually, all other roms also the chinese original roms does
insert the mobile phone number in the data, you`re rom and the deodexted i tryed did not and was the only problem and has nothing to do with my provider .
i tryed mui roms and a few others and can tell you you`re Germak rom is better and faster and did not find any  bugs.
For now i will use you`re rom untill there will come something better, i did  install xposed and works ok.
i Tested Flashfire pro and does works flauwlessly with you`re rom. i does not with mui roms and can tell you you will hardbrick you`re phone using flashfire in combination with a mui rom.
I did revive my bricked M2 with the chinese recovery tool 1,16
first i did got an error (red exclamation mark) when trying to revover it, the secret is that you will have to push all 3 rockers one more time and has to do with timing and it will work.
So i had no problem to revive my phone with the chinese tool 1.16, and is good new for other users , my phone was really totally bricked and did nothing and did not even charge.
*So please members do not try to use flashfire with a mui rom ,you will end up with a dead phone*


----------



## GERMAD (Apr 16, 2018)

Glad you fixed it. 
I don't think that flashify was problem on mui rom.
Maybe you flashed something un proper.anyway.
Do you have the latest version 
1.1.6 of Nubia emergency tool you said?
I have put 1.1.4 version on xda.


----------



## wahab.safi3 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi guys 
I'm tired with so bad supporting of this device
I  unlocked bootloader and installed twrp
I install all roms that suggested here(four rooms of gizchina -germak rom-miui pro)
But all of them except Nubia gizchina and germak room have problem with camera(in portrait mode and ...)
I love miui pro  but I need portrait camera 
Could any one help  please?
Suggest a camera that support portrait mode
I Google it but but all cameras need nougat to run 
If any body know how to solve this problem please help me
Thanks


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 16, 2018)

GERMAD said:


> Glad you fixed it.
> I don't think that flashify was problem on mui rom.
> Maybe you flashed something un proper.anyway.
> Do you have the latest version
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry Germak it is version 1.14 i used and you are right 
I did not know what happened with flashfire on mui i just wanted to make a backup with it like i alway do and teh same whay and while trying to make a backup
flashfire did crash and ended up with a dead phone, you can not make a mistake with making a backup, flashfire does load flashfire and reboots and it did not
so what happened i do not know, i know one thing i will never try it againm i did succeed to revive my phone on windows 10 with latests updates and windows 10 has clearly problems
with the drivers, 
I will try FWUL (linux) to see how this works and if this will work better, i am almost sure it will.

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------




wahab.safi3 said:


> Hi guys
> I'm tired with so bad supporting of this device
> I  unlocked bootloader and installed twrp
> I install all roms that suggested here(four rooms of gizchina -germak rom-miui pro)
> ...

Click to collapse



i don`t understand, i just make some portrait mode pictures this afthernoon with original nubia app of my 90 year old dad and mum and the pictures where great with germakrom 2,10.
i used several phones these last years and was always active on xda and i did notice several times that some owners does not have all the same problems
for me the camera works well with Germakrom 2.10 
I did found out some other  camera apps are working better then original Nubia one , i did install Camera FV-5 and seems to me it works better as the original Nubia camera app, pictures  seems to me a lot sharper when using free Camera FV-5 camera app. just give it try, hope it will work for you!
lets hope that devs will continue to improve the roms and that we will end up with a super rom, but intill now i have no complaints about Germakrom, did not encountered any bugs.

I tested the bluetooth of the M2 and is fantastic the best bluetooth i even had  ,i have a OBD2 diagnostic dongle connected to my OBD2 connector  in my car and it is onn all the time, i was inside my home and my car outside and more than 12 meters away and the M2 did find my OBD dongle in no time and did connect in no time.
I was so surprized that i tested my blueutooth with a haedphone and left my phone on my desk inside, and whent outside and had no dropouts what so ever, with other phones i had only a wall was enoug to lose or dropt the connection, My M2 does not , can walk outside with my phone inside and bluetooth keeps playing.
I have the M2 now fo only 4 day`s and can say and my conclusion is that it is defenatly the best phone i ever had and even better then phones i had that costed 3 times more.


----------



## yasasbandara (Apr 17, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> I did not know what happened with flashfire on mui i just wanted to make a backup with it like i alway do and teh same whay and while trying to make a backup
> flashfire did crash and ended up with a dead phone, you can not make a mistake with making a backup, flashfire does load flashfire and reboots and it did not
> so what happened i do not know, i know one thing i will never try it againm i did succeed to revive my phone on windows 10 with latests updates and windows 10 has clearly problems
> with the drivers,
> ...

Click to collapse



The safest method is always the one used and confirmed by many. I also had the drivers issue but never went for flashfly, rushr or other methods because they were not confirmed by many.

For ADB and Fastboot, Linux is proven to be the easiest method in existence.


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 17, 2018)

yasasbandara said:


> The safest method is always the one used and confirmed by many. I also had the drivers issue but never went for flashfly, rushr or other methods because they were not confirmed by many.
> 
> For ADB and Fastboot, Linux is proven to be the easiest method in existence.

Click to collapse



i did not say flashify but flashfire,


----------



## wahab.safi3 (Apr 17, 2018)

some one please tell me  a camera app that can take potrait photos on this phone


----------



## geheimke (Apr 17, 2018)

Still on miui, Germakrom i don't like it. 1.11MOD version  on 4pda same. I hope  someone  makes a good crdroid or  Aosp in the future


----------



## tuxdude143 (Apr 19, 2018)

For those of you having a hard time finding where to download Gizflasher M2 V2, here's a download link https://mega.nz/#!lZEXEbxJ!vi6vTPYVQ_7NiruaDjH0XGn3d5sF6Qpip1N7cbEox9E

Just flashed Germakrom myself. It's working really well but why the heck the multitasking button is now a menu button is beyond me. Maybe that could be fixed in a future version. 

Magisk installed just fine thankfully but that menu key issue is driving me up the wall

Is anyone out there working on a rom that is just stock android 6.0 without any of the custom skins or included apps and stuff? I'd really find something like that to be quite useful

Update:

I've swapped to MIUI 9 and while I prefer it, the bloody back and multitasking buttons are BACKWARDS and the option in the settings to swap the buttons back around does bugger all.

I haven't been able to turn on soft keys at all. All I want is for the bloody back button to be on the left and multitasking to be on the right, not the other way around. Does anyone know how I can swap the damn things around?


----------



## estuardo4 (Apr 19, 2018)

Nubinaut said:


> Hi!
> I tried to change the DPI and resolution on my Nubia M2 (Germakrom 2.10) with Easy DPI Changer app.
> I set resolution 720*1280, it works (very interesting fps boost in game and bench at 720, almost the same graphic quality, but you can set to ultra  )
> I set DPI 410, it works but under 410 the system become totally unstable :
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi.
At the end, what was your last setting? 

As we don't have a custom ROM, and Gravitybox can't change the Statusbar icons, I need a way to make these icons bigger. The clock is just ridiculously small.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 20, 2018)

*Rom*



estuardo4 said:


> Hi.
> At the end, what was your last setting?
> 
> As we don't have a custom ROM, and Gravitybox can't change the Statusbar icons, I need a way to make these icons bigger. The clock is just ridiculously small.
> ...

Click to collapse



It would be great if  a Dev would consider to  make a pure clean stock Android 6.1 for this phone , i am sure it will be a better phone and a lot faster without all
the Nubia addons and bloatware


----------



## rodpgfx (Apr 20, 2018)

Guys, any of you that have this phone find the nav buttons temperamental? Sometimes I have to press my back/recents buttons a couple times to get them to respond......


----------



## estuardo4 (Apr 20, 2018)

rodpgfx said:


> Guys, any of you that have this phone find the nav buttons temperamental? Sometimes I have to press my back/recents buttons a couple times to get them to respond......

Click to collapse



No, I don't. I'm using the Italian ROM based on  Nubia 5 and I have very responsive buttons.

BTW, I've used all ROMs and this is the best I've found so far.

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------




rolandvb said:


> It would be great if  a Dev would consider to  make a pure clean stock Android 6.1 for this phone , i am sure it will be a better phone and a lot faster without all
> the Nubia addons and bloatware

Click to collapse



The problem is that, although it is a great phone, it is not a popular one and it is based on Android 6.0.1, and my guess is that developers want to work on popular and recent OS phones, so they can help more people.

Our only hope is that some dev want to tinker with the kernel. But no dev has raised his/her hand so far, so I guess we are on our own.

But as far as I can tell, kernel tinkering is the only way to have access to Android 7.1  

I had a Motorola X Play that came with Android 6.01 on board and as soon as Motorola released the kernel, devs started to work on ways to take it to 7.1.  Now, Motorola only updated the OS officially to 7.1.1, but I've installed Oreo based ROMs and they ran perfectly fine. How the devs did it? I don't know, but they certainly did it.


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## tuxdude143 (Apr 21, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> It would be great if  a Dev would consider to  make a pure clean stock Android 6.1 for this phone , i am sure it will be a better phone and a lot faster without all
> the Nubia addons and bloatware

Click to collapse



I can't make any promises since I've never done this before but I'm going to at least attempt to see if I can get Lineage OS 13 or another android 6.0.1 AOSP based custom rom running on this phone (Lineage OS 13 being based on Android 6.0.1).

Now, don't get your hopes up since I've never done this before but if I do manage to get this working then I will let you all know and provide a download link. Be aware that if I do get this working the early builds will probably be rather buggy


----------



## estuardo4 (Apr 21, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> I can't make any promises since I've never done this before but I'm going to at least attempt to see if I can get Lineage OS 13 running on this phone (Lineage OS 13 being based on Android 6.0.1).
> 
> Now, don't get your hopes up since I've never done this before but if I do manage to get this working then I will let you all know and provide a download link. Be aware that if I do get this working the early builds will probably be rather buggy

Click to collapse



Thank you. If you happen to know your way on Linux and can make changes to the kernel to accept Lineage OS and can make the pertinent changes, you can do it. Please let us know if you need testers.


----------



## tuxdude143 (Apr 21, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> Thank you. If you happen to know your way on Linux and can make changes to the kernel to accept Lineage OS and can make the pertinent changes, you can do it. Please let us know if you need testers.

Click to collapse



I'll see what I can do. To start with I'm probably going to attempt to port a rom built for a device with similar hardware over and at least see if I can get that booting. If I can do that then I'll at least know I'm on the right track.

Again, I can't promise anything since I've never done this before but it's better to try and fail than not try at all.

Main issue preventing me from building stock AOSP from scratch at the moment is I can't seem to figure out how to extract the proprietary binaries from the stock rom which AOSP requires in order to build properly. I'm seeing a lot of conflicting info around the net and haven't yet figured out how to actually do that in the first place.


----------



## estuardo4 (Apr 21, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> I'll see what I can do. To start with I'm probably going to attempt to port a rom built for a device with similar hardware over and at least see if I can get that booting. If I can do that then I'll at least know I'm on the right track.
> 
> Again, I can't promise anything since I've never done this before but it's better to try and fail than not try at all.
> 
> Main issue preventing me from building stock AOSP from scratch at the moment is I can't seem to figure out how to extract the proprietary binaries from the stock rom which AOSP requires in order to build properly. I'm seeing a lot of conflicting info around the net and haven't yet figured out how to actually do that in the first place.

Click to collapse



That's why other custom ROM devs have to use generic drivers and app, because they never have access to the proprietary apps. I'm guessing that a generic AOSP ROM will lose camera and some other hardware function that'll have to be substituted by generic apps. It is not easy, but if you can do it you'll get a lot of street creed around here.


----------



## tuxdude143 (Apr 21, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> That's why other custom ROM devs have to use generic drivers and app, because they never have access to the proprietary apps. I'm guessing that a generic AOSP ROM will lose camera and some other hardware function that'll have to be substituted by generic apps. It is not easy, but if you can do it you'll get a lot of street creed around here.

Click to collapse



I'm currently looking into building up a device tree so I can compile LineageOS 13. At the very least I'm hoping I can get it booting which will be a good starting point


----------



## BlueFlame4 (Apr 21, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> I'll see what I can do. To start with I'm probably going to attempt to port a rom built for a device with similar hardware over and at least see if I can get that booting. If I can do that then I'll at least know I'm on the right track.
> 
> Again, I can't promise anything since I've never done this before but it's better to try and fail than not try at all.
> 
> Main issue preventing me from building stock AOSP from scratch at the moment is I can't seem to figure out how to extract the proprietary binaries from the stock rom which AOSP requires in order to build properly. I'm seeing a lot of conflicting info around the net and haven't yet figured out how to actually do that in the first place.

Click to collapse



Use ADB shell and the extraction scripts floating around in numerous device trees. Of course you have to fill the list of proprietary blobs which you want to have extracted yourself. Check similar device trees as a start 

Script for reference: https://github.com/LineageOS/android_device_leeco_msm8996-common/blob/lineage-15.1/extract-files.sh


----------



## estuardo4 (Apr 21, 2018)

BlueFlame4 said:


> Use ADB shell and the extraction scripts floating around in numerous device trees. Of course you have to fill the list of proprietary blobs which you want to have extracted yourself. Check similar device trees as a start
> 
> Script for reference: https://github.com/LineageOS/android_device_leeco_msm8996-common/blob/lineage-15.1/extract-files.sh

Click to collapse



I read that you have worked on different ROMs developments and kernel mods. Is it possible that you can take a look at the kernel to see what we can mod or improve? Just a quick glance can help us a lot.


----------



## BlueFlame4 (Apr 21, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> I read that you have worked on different ROMs developments and kernel mods. Is it possible that you can take a look at the kernel to see what we can mod or improve? Just a quick glance can help us a lot.

Click to collapse



I already offered tuxdude143 support via private message so sure - if there are specific questions or if something is unclear to him I will try to assist.


----------



## tuxdude143 (Apr 22, 2018)

Scrolling backwards in the thread I found someone seems to have put together a kernel that was rebased to the latest CAF. I've forked that and I'm going to have a play around to see if I can get that compiling.
From my understanding, rebasing a kernel might allow for running a newer version of android (please correct me if I'm wrong).

I'll keep you posted


----------



## tuxdude143 (Apr 22, 2018)

Ok so the good news. The Nubia Z11 Mini S seems to have very similar hardware to the M2 AND it has a device tree so I've forked that device tree and will try to use that as a base. 

Device Tree Here: https://github.com/Liberations/android_device_nubia_NX549J


----------



## BlueFlame4 (Apr 22, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> Scrolling backwards in the thread I found someone seems to have put together a kernel that was rebased to the latest CAF. I've forked that and I'm going to have a play around to see if I can get that compiling.
> From my understanding, rebasing a kernel might allow for running a newer version of android (please correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> I'll keep you posted

Click to collapse



Yup. Essentially you clone a fresh CAF tag (see here for tags https://wiki.codeaurora.org/xwiki/bin/QAEP/release) and merge your device specifics into it.


----------



## rodpgfx (Apr 22, 2018)

I can't find a driver to work for getting custom recovery on it.....


----------



## LuigeUA (Apr 22, 2018)

I wish you good luck! I hope you get to move the theme of firmware from a dead point)


----------



## tuxdude143 (Apr 22, 2018)

LuigeUA said:


> I wish you good luck! I hope you get to move the theme of firmware from a dead point)

Click to collapse



Oh yeah of course. That's why I started looking into this in the first place! To start with I want to at least get LineageOS 13 building and running since we have the kernel sources for Marshmallow and all that. From there I'll look into getting newer versions of android running, right now though I'm focusing on at least getting LineageOS 13 booting and then working my way up from there.


----------



## Yoezt (Apr 24, 2018)

It's true nubia m2 can not support live wallpapers?!, I try to plug klwp the application can't be used ...


----------



## yasasbandara (Apr 24, 2018)

rodpgfx said:


> I can't find a driver to work for getting custom recovery on it.....

Click to collapse



If you're using Windows, repeatedly trying to get drivers to work again and again is not a logical thing to do. The easiest platform for ADB/Fastboot is Linux and it has always been that way.

Read the following and follow the instructions-
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/live-iso-adb-fastboot-driver-issues-t3526755

You'll need a 2GB Pendrive to run this thing. ADB and Fastboot are already installed and they have a GUI for running these.

Edit - Once you get FWUL working, copy the recovery image to desktop. Enable usb debugging and oem unlock. Connect the (turned on) phone and give permission for usb debugging when prompted. Check if ADB's working via 'adb devices' command and the pc will give you a number. Reboot in fastboot mode and check if fastboot is working (fastboot devices) and the same will happen. 

Command for unlocking is- fastboot -i 0x19d2 oem unlock

The sse the GUI (link in desktop) for flashing TWRP.img. The command is built-in. Just select the file.


----------



## sm00th4f3 (Apr 25, 2018)

For custom Recovery, use this guide here

All needed links are there, you just have to use Google Translator to know the important stuff.


----------



## yasasbandara (Apr 25, 2018)

sm00th4f3 said:


> For custom Recovery, use this guide here
> 
> All needed links are there, you just have to use Google Translator to know the important stuff.

Click to collapse



Entirely useless if the drivers aren't working...


----------



## sm00th4f3 (Apr 26, 2018)

yasasbandara said:


> Entirely useless if the drivers aren't working...

Click to collapse



Not entire useless anymore. -> easy <-

(You got a brain...you know which drivers you have to download. If not, here a tip: It starts with "N" and ends with "a" , 5 letters)






 N U B I A


----------



## yasasbandara (Apr 26, 2018)

sm00th4f3 said:


> Not entire useless anymore. -> easy <-
> 
> (You got a brain...you know which drivers you have to download. If not, here a tip: It starts with "N" and ends with "a" , 5 letters)

Click to collapse



With all due respect, it's not that easy. Sometimes only the ADB interface driver works (fastboot interface doesn't work). Sometimes only the fastboot works. Sure there's a truckload of guides and auto installers but sometimes, they just don't work on windows (usually win10 64bit).

The point is, all this dance is NOT logical. ADB/Fastboot is very very basic, safe and straightforward. We have used them on all the older android devices we've had (mostly without any backup at all). Why on earth should anyone insist on running them inside the most difficult interface there is (newer windows versions) when Linux is readily available? Better stick to your basics. Just my opinion.


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## estuardo4 (Apr 27, 2018)

As we wait for tuxdude to keep experimenting with Lineage 13, and as I don't see updates from other members about their experiences with the ports of other ROMs for our device, I'll quickly share mines.

Germak ROM. Nice effort. Really appreciated, but unfortunately is based on Nubia 4.0. When the developer changes his based ROM on 2.04 and Nubia 5.0, I'll try it for sure.

LeITA based on 2.04 chinese ROM and Nubia 5.0. It has a few problems, but as a daily driver is ok. You can install Xposed, but Gravitybox didn't work. You can also install substratum and make some changes. I like 5.0 better than 4.0 that is used on Germak ROM.

MIUI Pro. It installed fine, but does not include GAPPs, and when I tried to install them, I got into a bootloop. I tried different methods, wipes and order, but all resulted in bootloops. This ROM is the one I'm more interested to try out, as it seems that the author is pushing new versions every other week. But without GAPPs, it is unusable to me.

MIUI 9. This is the current one I'm using. As others have reported, Portrait mode on camera does not work and neither reading mode. I can change themes along with using substratum, to turn the M2 as black as possible.

Y have not tried ColorOS nor FlynOS.

Please share your experiences. This thread is slowly dying and maybe some other new buyers can benefit from our experiences.


----------



## tuxdude143 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sorry for lack of updates on anything. I haven't really been able to do much on this over the past week due to a mixture of personal things and other work but I'm going to try and do some more work on this over the weekend and the coming weeks.


----------



## RAWSOME (Apr 27, 2018)

so where did you find GizROM based on 2.04 chinese ROM? I only found a gizrom based on global 1.1.


----------



## lukassl (Apr 27, 2018)

RAWSOME said:


> so where did you find GizROM based on 2.04 chinese ROM? I only found a gizrom based on global 1.1.

Click to collapse



Has an Italian rom with ui 5.0

The ITA V1 by leitagroup
Based on Nubia UI 5 Chinese

Changelog:
Removed Chinese apps;
Translated system app;
Added Gapps;
Added Magisk for the root;
Modified the bootanimation;
First start managed by the google app;
Italian selectable between languages;

Warnings:
The play services are not granted permissions on the first start, so you have to skip the initial configuration regarding the google account, go to settings / applications and give all permissions to play services. Another thing, the room app is not translated because there have been problems.

Translation:
Let me know if you find untranslated stuff, if you find it send a screen of all that is to be translated and where to find it. In addition to the room app, the weather, backup app and themes are not translated

Other links:
https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=890129502657597464

Developed by @mauronofrio


----------



## dante0001 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hey guys !

I was very interested in the nubia M2 until i stumbled upon a few videos on youtube, apparently it has a lot of issues (i can't post yt links apparently but it you type "nubia m2 issues" you'll find 5 videos showing screen problem, screen not responding, bootloop, phone refusing to turn on..)

is this common ? did these people make a mistake while trying to root or put a custom rom in the phone ? Is there a solution in these cases ? 

Im hesitating between the nubia m2 from geekbuying at 145€ (european warehouse) and the samsung A5 2017 at 180€, which one should i go for ? 

THanks a lot for your help !


----------



## rolandvb (Apr 27, 2018)

*m2*



dante0001 said:


> Hey guys !
> 
> I was very interested in the nubia M2 until i stumbled upon a few videos on youtube, apparently it has a lot of issues (i can't post yt links apparently but it you type "nubia m2 issues" you'll find 5 videos showing screen problem, screen not responding, bootloop, phone refusing to turn on..)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i can recommend to buy the M2 it is defenatly the best phone i ever had and better as several other chinese phones i had for a lot more money,
if you don`t care about  android 7 or 8 update a very good deal, the build quality is certainly as good as phones costing  $500 or more
i did not encountered issues, the only issue i had was with installing gravetybox, it is interefearing with some nubia gui./theme 
it is a very good phone and a friend of mine did order it when seeing my phone and how good it is for the money and really a steal !!  
now i have the M2 i  can say i would certainly bought it even if it had costed me $100 more.


----------



## dante0001 (Apr 28, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> i can recommend to buy the M2 it is defenatly the best phone i ever had and better as several other chinese phones i had for a lot more money,
> if you don`t care about  android 7 or 8 update a very good deal, the build quality is certainly as good as phones costing  $500 or more
> i did not encountered issues, the only issue i had was with installing gravetybox, it is interefearing with some nubia gui./theme
> it is a very good phone and a friend of mine did order it when seeing my phone and how good it is for the money and really a steal !!
> now i have the M2 i  can say i would certainly bought it even if it had costed me $100 more.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the answer, here are the problems im talking about : 
youtube.com/watch?v=r9LSNU_Jlkk
youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=TLLPrgiMCRU
youtube.com/watch?v=Hh2f9rUyNmo
youtube.com/watch?v=k90zo6wNE-Y
youtube.com/watch?v=WMOXuBM50_c


----------



## estuardo4 (Apr 28, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> Thanks for the answer, here are the problems im talking about :
> youtube.com/watch?v=r9LSNU_Jlkk
> youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=TLLPrgiMCRU
> youtube.com/watch?v=Hh2f9rUyNmo
> ...

Click to collapse



I've watched all videos. Aside of the screen not working on a couple of them, the other issues seems fixable by the user. I've read the forums from 4PDA and nubia.cc and these issues are not common.

You can order it with no worries. It is not the best AMOLED screen, but it IS an AMOLED screen for $160 and a good quality phone compared with others from the same price.

I wish that I had the money to buy a Oneplus 5T, but this phone is quicker and cheaper than a Oneplus 3 for example.


----------



## dante0001 (Apr 28, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> I've watched all videos. Aside of the screen not working on a couple of them, the other issues seems fixable by the user. I've read the forums from 4PDA and nubia.cc and these issues are not common.
> 
> You can order it with no worries. It is not the best AMOLED screen, but it IS an AMOLED screen for $160 and a good quality phone compared with others from the same price.
> 
> I wish that I had the money to buy a Oneplus 5T, but this phone is quicker and cheaper than a Oneplus 3 for example.

Click to collapse



Quicker than OP3 ? Really ?


----------



## RAWSOME (Apr 28, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> Quicker than OP3 ? Really ?

Click to collapse



no it is not, it is still only a SD 625 device. OP3 has SD 820 and is waaay faster. The nubia is a great phone for the price. I paid 136€ and for that it is really a lot of bang for your buck. However, in retrospect the Mi A1 for ~150 would have been a much better deal. The AMOLED screen on the nubia is quite bad, the fingerprint scanner is also rather bad. It doesnt work very well in the cold for example and yeah software sucks. You'll be stuck on android 6 for ever. Mi A1 has better software, better camera, better fingerprint scanner and better screen.


----------



## dante0001 (Apr 28, 2018)

RAWSOME said:


> no it is not, it is still only a SD 625 device. OP3 has SD 820 and is waaay faster. The nubia is a great phone for the price. I paid 136€ and for that it is really a lot of bang for your buck. However, in retrospect the Mi A1 for ~150 would have been a much better deal. The AMOLED screen on the nubia is quite bad, the fingerprint scanner is also rather bad. It doesnt work very well in the cold for example and yeah software sucks. You'll be stuck on android 6 for ever. Mi A1 has better software, better camera, better fingerprint scanner and better screen.

Click to collapse



Yeah that's what i thought and thank you for your input !
Why is the screen bad ? I've been told its brightness is not enough and as a result the phone is practically unreadable outside when its sunny, or is it more a color problem ? 
First time i hear about the fingerprint scanner though, is it only when its cold ? In all the tests i've seen it was accurate and extremely fast. 
I know about being stuck on android 6, but i don't mind that, i don't buy into the hype of android versions, i don't see major breakthrough in nougat or even oreo, as long as the apps work its all good to me

Regarding the mi a1 i like the device but it lacks two things in my opinion : 
-fast charging
-fingerprint scanner is on the back, which is totally useless because you have to hold the phone in an unnatural way to activate it and then change the position of your hand 

Basically what i'm looking for in a phone : 
-nice 5,5 screen in a relatively compact phone (no 18/9)
-usb type c with fast charging
-fingerprint scanner in the front and audio jack in the bottom
-good battery
-4/64Gigs

All of which the nubia M2 has... but if the screen and the fingerprint scanner aren't good then maybe i should look towards the A5 2017 (although i worry the screen might be too small and only 32Gigs of internal memory :/ ) 
completely lost at the moment lol


----------



## estuardo4 (Apr 28, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> Quicker than OP3 ? Really ?

Click to collapse



It may be the software installed on 1+, but I have used both side by side and the Nubia is faster. 

And if it isn't, and I'm talking BS, the Nubia M2 new is $160, and the Oneplus 3 new (at eBay) is $320 

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------




dante0001 said:


> Basically what i'm looking for in a phone :
> -nice 5,5 screen in a relatively compact phone (no 18/9)
> -usb type c with fast charging
> -fingerprint scanner in the front and audio jack in the bottom
> ...

Click to collapse



So you have read many many positive reviews of the Nubia M2 and you just read one negative and you have doubts? 

The fingerprint scanner is really good, compared with phones costing the same.

The screen is way better than the LCDs on the same cost devices.

You have to know that the M2 was released last June at $400 but for different circumstances now it is a $160 phone. Get it before they run out of inventory!


----------



## dante0001 (Apr 28, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> It may be the software installed on 1+, but I have used both side by side and the Nubia is faster.
> 
> And if it isn't, and I'm talking BS, the Nubia M2 new is $160, and the Oneplus 3 new (at eBay) is $320
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True.. i'd go for the one plus 3T but i'm not one to put 400€ in a phone.
Well the testers only had it for a couple hours so yes i'd trust someone who's using it everyday more...
How do explain this huge drop of price ? Is it because it was overpriced in the first place or because there are issues ? 
Don't you find sometimes the phone to be too big ? I'm using a 5,2 inches phone currently and don't really know if i'm ready to go 5,5 to be honest, is there a huge difference in terms of the visual confort you get vs the fact that the phone will be more cumbersome ?


----------



## estuardo4 (Apr 28, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> How do explain this huge drop of price ? Is it because it was overpriced in the first place or because there are issues ?

Click to collapse



When it was launched, Nubia hired Cristiano Ronaldo to promote it. So they had great plans for the phone. My guess is that everybody was launching 18:9 phones and Nubia was stuck in-between. As far as I can see, all phones launche by Nubia since then, are 18:9 phones. Nubia M2 is a good $400 phone launched at the wrong time.  



dante0001 said:


> Don't you find sometimes the phone to be too big ? I'm using a 5,2 inches phone currently and don't really know if i'm ready to go 5,5 to be honest, is there a huge difference in terms of the visual confort you get vs the fact that the phone will be more cumbersome ?

Click to collapse



I've been using big phones since a long time ago, so I cannot comment on that. What I can tell you is that it is a slim phone (as slim as an iPhone). It is smaller than an iPhone 7 plus, but still a big phone.


----------



## RAWSOME (Apr 28, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> Yeah that's what i thought and thank you for your input !
> Why is the screen bad ? I've been told its brightness is not enough and as a result the phone is practically unreadable outside when its sunny, or is it more a color problem ?
> First time i hear about the fingerprint scanner though, is it only when its cold ? In all the tests i've seen it was accurate and extremely fast.
> I know about being stuck on android 6, but i don't mind that, i don't buy into the hype of android versions, i don't see major breakthrough in nougat or even oreo, as long as the apps work its all good to me
> ...

Click to collapse



the screen is fine in sunlight, it is just that color/contrast wise it is not good. Autobrightness is rather slow too, I had a ZTE phone in the past and it had the same slow autobrightness. I guess the color issue is only really a problem with pictures and videos. It is also not the most responsive screen sometimes it doesnt register a key input. In the MIUI rom it is really bad but on stock rom it is actually not a big deal. 

As for the fingerprint sensor, with temperatures above 20°c it is ok. Indors I never had any serious problems but outdoors in the winter months it really became almost useless. I also have some Huawei and Xiaomi phones and there the fingerprint scanner is miles better. As for your objections regarding the placement of the FP sensor, I see it exactly the other way around. 

The reason the nubia M2 is so cheap now is not because it has major problems (it doesnt except for being stuck on an ancient android) It was just not competitive and ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## dante0001 (Apr 29, 2018)

RAWSOME said:


> the screen is fine in sunlight, it is just that color/contrast wise it is not good. Autobrightness is rather slow too, I had a ZTE phone in the past and it had the same slow autobrightness. I guess the color issue is only really a problem with pictures and videos. It is also not the most responsive screen sometimes it doesnt register a key input. In the MIUI rom it is really bad but on stock rom it is actually not a big deal.
> 
> As for the fingerprint sensor, with temperatures above 20°c it is ok. Indors I never had any serious problems but outdoors in the winter months it really became almost useless. I also have some Huawei and Xiaomi phones and there the fingerprint scanner is miles better. As for your objections regarding the placement of the FP sensor, I see it exactly the other way around.
> 
> The reason the nubia M2 is so cheap now is not because it has major problems (it doesnt except for being stuck on an ancient android) It was just not competitive and ridiculously overpriced.

Click to collapse



Yes according to reviews, the screen tend to produce "dark" colors. 
As for the responsiveness of the screen does it look like this ? youtube.com/watch?v=k90zo6wNE-Y it can be a real bother when doing pretty much everything...
During winter i'm wearing gloves so i guess it would'nt bother me much  
About the placement of the fingerprint sensor how can you see it the exact other way, don't you agree that when it is in the back of the phone at least three of your fingers must change position in order to activate it ?
All in all would you advise me to go for the A5 2017 instead ?


----------



## sm00th4f3 (Apr 29, 2018)

yasasbandara said:


> With all due respect, it's not that easy. Sometimes only the ADB interface driver works (fastboot interface doesn't work). Sometimes only the fastboot works. Sure there's a truckload of guides and auto installers but sometimes, they just don't work on windows (usually win10 64bit).
> 
> The point is, all this dance is NOT logical. ADB/Fastboot is very very basic, safe and straightforward. We have used them on all the older android devices we've had (mostly without any backup at all). Why on earth should anyone insist on running them inside the most difficult interface there is (newer windows versions) when Linux is readily available? Better stick to your basics. Just my opinion.

Click to collapse



Very beautiful formulated opinion of yours. Glad to read it. 

I'm on Windows 10 64bit Version and i managed to get everything running, sure..it isn't that straightforward as linux but i use win10 for several reasons. 
Using the Guide that you linked, is indeed very helpful. But some are just not into using pen drives and installing linux on it, even it is quite easy and fast to do.

So using windows10 and its stupid drivers, is the first thing many people do.
I do share your opinion though that linus is very straightforward; Win10 is based on it after all...

Final quote, for the nubia m2, you can simply download google android platform tools from its Android SDk, which is downloadable separately.
And then the nubia drivers...enable usb debugging
connect the phone, allow access to pc
and do your stuff.


----------



## dante0001 (Apr 29, 2018)

@estuardo4 @RAWSOME how long have you had the nubia for ?


----------



## AndreaLish (Apr 29, 2018)

Can one of you guys paste here Nubia apps (including NeoSafe) from China rom with nubia ui 5.0? Prefer the latest one, from 2.04. Thanks


----------



## estuardo4 (Apr 30, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> @estuardo4 @RAWSOME how long have you had the nubia for ?

Click to collapse



I have it since last January.

I hope to have money soon to buy a Oneplus phone, but for now, this Nubia is doing it. The only thing that I regret when I bought the phone is that I didn't buy the cheap case. The golden borders are just hideous.


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## dante0001 (Apr 30, 2018)

So i went to the store and took a good look at the A5 2017, turns out its too small for me and the colors are just way too flashy, my eyes were hurting after 10 min.. 
Now i really want to get the nubia but i'm just afraid of all the glitches and bugs.. don't wanna end up with an unusable phone

Please would you say you're satisfied with the phone (forget about the price) ? And is it your primary phone ?


----------



## estuardo4 (Apr 30, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> So i went to the store and took a good look at the A5 2017, turns out its too small for me and the colors are just way too flashy, my eyes were hurting after 10 min..
> Now i really want to get the nubia but i'm just afraid of all the glitches and bugs.. don't wanna end up with an unusable phone
> 
> Please would you say you're satisfied with the phone (forget about the price) ? And is it your primary phone ?

Click to collapse



I'm very satisfied and it is my primary phone. 

I don't know why are you looking for alternatives. It is a $400 USD phone that is selling for $160. At $400 was way overpriced, but at $160 it has no competition, compared to several other phones from China at the same price.

No phone is perfect, all have glitches and bugs. And if a phone is perfect, we, users at xda, will always try new ROMs and tweaks that can render a perfect phone useless.


----------



## dante0001 (Apr 30, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> I'm very satisfied and it is my primary phone.
> 
> I don't know why are you looking for alternatives. It is a $400 USD phone that is selling for $160. At $400 was way overpriced, but at $160 it has no competition, compared to several other phones from China at the same price.
> 
> No phone is perfect, all have glitches and bugs. And if a phone is perfect, we, users at xda, will always try new ROMs and tweaks that can render a perfect phone useless.

Click to collapse



Yeah i guess you're right but then again there's the question of durability..
Is the screen good for heavy reading ? (ebooks, manga scans...)


----------



## estuardo4 (Apr 30, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> Yeah i guess you're right but then again there's the question of durability..
> Is the screen good for heavy reading ? (ebooks, manga scans...)

Click to collapse



Some users are complaining about the screen. It is well known that is a regular AMOLED screen. It has some issues that you've read on other forums for sure.

I don't have any complain about the screen though. The cheaper phones with amoled screens have 1280x720 of resolution. Even the N2 from Nubia has this resolution amoled screen. 

So yes, for me, I've been using the M2 for reading a lot and have no problem or complain.


----------



## dante0001 (Apr 30, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> Some users are complaining about the screen. It is well known that is a regular AMOLED screen. It has some issues that you've read on other forums for sure.
> 
> I don't have any complain about the screen though. The cheaper phones with amoled screens have 1280x720 of resolution. Even the N2 from Nubia has this resolution amoled screen.
> 
> So yes, for me, I've been using the M2 for reading a lot and have no problem or complain.

Click to collapse



So how would the screen compare to say redmi note 4 or mi a1 ? 
And btw which case should i go for this one : https://www.banggood.com/fr/Bakeey-...-p-1243929.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN or this one : https://www.banggood.com/fr/Bakeey-...-p-1268950.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN ?

Thanks again ! Hard to get reviews from real users on this phone..


----------



## estuardo4 (May 1, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> So how would the screen compare to say redmi note 4 or mi a1 ?
> And btw which case should i go for this one : https://www.banggood.com/fr/Bakeey-...-p-1243929.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN or this one : https://www.banggood.com/fr/Bakeey-...-p-1268950.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN ?
> 
> Thanks again ! Hard to get reviews from real users on this phone..

Click to collapse



About the screen, I have no idea as I haven't have the opportunity of testing neither of those.

About the case, the second one is the one that comes when you buy the bundle. It doesn't look sturdy, but it is slim and, best of all, covers the golden borders.


----------



## dante0001 (May 1, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> About the screen, I have no idea as I haven't have the opportunity of testing neither of those.
> 
> About the case, the second one is the one that comes when you buy the bundle. It doesn't look sturdy, but it is slim and, best of all, covers the golden borders.

Click to collapse



Alright good to know
To be honest i was getting ready to buy it yesterday, until i found some comments on youtube saying that the fingerprint scanner actually doesn't serve any purpose since anybody can unlock it even if they didn't register their fingerprint 
and then i also found this video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ThK_0_S-1k
what do you think about that ? :/


----------



## command0 (May 1, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> Alright good to know
> To be honest i was getting ready to buy it yesterday, until i found some comments on youtube saying that the fingerprint scanner actually doesn't serve any purpose since anybody can unlock it even if they didn't register their fingerprint
> and then i also found this video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ThK_0_S-1k
> what do you think about that ? :/

Click to collapse



settings / settings and privacy / trust agents / Smart Lock and disable

Inviato dal mio NX551J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dante0001 (May 1, 2018)

command0 said:


> settings / settings and privacy / trust agents / Smart Lock and disable
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX551J utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes but i don't want to disable it... i'd like to use it
So it really doesn't work then ?


----------



## command0 (May 1, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> Yes but i don't want to disable it... i'd like to use it
> So it really doesn't work then ?

Click to collapse



it always works, you have to disable if you want fingerprint security

Inviato dal mio NX551J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dante0001 (May 1, 2018)

command0 said:


> it always works, you have to disable if you want fingerprint security
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX551J utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't get it, can i still use it to unlock the phone if i disable it ?
how does smartlock explains the video i posted ?


----------



## command0 (May 1, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> I don't get it, can i still use it to unlock the phone if i disable it ?
> how does smartlock explains the video i posted ?

Click to collapse



Lock Smart Lock as I told you, you'll see that it will only work with fingerprints you've set

Inviato dal mio NX551J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dante0001 (May 1, 2018)

command0 said:


> Lock Smart Lock as I told you, you'll see that it will only work with fingerprints you've set
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX551J utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I see, 
so what does smart lock do ?


----------



## BlueFlame4 (May 1, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> I see,
> so what does smart lock do ?

Click to collapse



Smart Lock is Google's implementation of additional unlock features. You can set the device to stay unlocked if connected to a certain BT device or if you are at a certain location. Thus it will skip fingerprint unlocking


----------



## dante0001 (May 1, 2018)

BlueFlame4 said:


> Smart Lock is Google's implementation of additional unlock features. You can set the device to stay unlocked if connected to a certain BT device or if you are at a certain location. Thus it will skip fingerprint unlocking

Click to collapse



oh okay
so you think that's what happened in the video i posted ?


----------



## BlueFlame4 (May 1, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> oh okay
> so you think that's what happened in the video i posted ?

Click to collapse



Yes. If the FP scanner was non-functional there would have been more complaints than just a random video on the internet.


----------



## dante0001 (May 1, 2018)

BlueFlame4 said:


> Yes. If the FP scanner was non-functional there would have been more complaints than just a random video on the internet.

Click to collapse



I guess
but pretty sure no one tries to unlock it before registering a print 
So maybe ppl just never noticed


----------



## BlueFlame4 (May 1, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> I guess
> but pretty sure no one tries to unlock it before registering a print
> So maybe ppl just never noticed

Click to collapse



I don't get it, sorry. If you have no fingerprint registered it will of course not work and the phone will just stay unlocked. So could you perhaps explain what your problem with that is?


----------



## dante0001 (May 1, 2018)

BlueFlame4 said:


> I don't get it, sorry. If you have no fingerprint registered it will of course not work and the phone will just stay unlocked. So could you perhaps explain what your problem with that is?

Click to collapse



Well on the video the guy manages to unlock the phone with his friend's ear, now i don't know if his phone is defective or something, and until now i thought yeah it's just a random video on the net, but i saw yesterday a comment on a test of someone complaining about the fingerprint scanner : here's the video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP2MdtD57SM

And here's the comment : (from yesterday)

konik80Lex
il y a 1 jour
I bought this phone for my wife as had a GOOD reviews. I got Xaiomi Redmi Note 4 so I could compare those 2 phones. Nubia has a good display and it is good looking phone, good front camera with display screen flash option -  and that's all positives... Rest are only NEGATIVES: Battery life much worst them my Note 4, phone is outdated, rear CAMERA IS HORRIBLE!!! (has got many options but  quality of pictures are below criticism... and last thing FINGERPRINT unlock is some kind of joke!!! EVERYBODY can unlock the phone if sliding FINGER up and down!!﻿


----------



## BlueFlame4 (May 1, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> Well on the video the guy manages to unlock the phone with his friend's ear, now i don't know if his phone is defective or something, and until now i thought yeah it's just a random video on the net, but i saw yesterday a comment on a test of someone complaining about the fingerprint scanner : here's the video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP2MdtD57SM
> 
> And here's the comment : (from yesterday)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see. I don't own the device so maybe someone else here can just test this.


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## dante0001 (May 1, 2018)

BlueFlame4 said:


> I see. I don't own the device so maybe someone else here can just test this.

Click to collapse



Yes i'd appreciate getting more feedback on this


----------



## highwaystar_ru (May 1, 2018)

If anyone feels tired from m2 here please consider to donate it or sell it to me for reasonable price. Will try to do my best to bringup  Lineage 14.1 and 15.1 here. Though to buy form china sales, but looks like good prices (about $145 are over), best I can find is $160.


----------



## onzem (May 1, 2018)

*Germakrom v2.10 + Talkback*

Hi, I'm (partly) blind, so I need Talkback, but the fools of ZTE/Nubia somehow managed to kill it. it's in the global rom, but is not in the settings, so this phone is quite useless for people with dissabillities 
is it fixed in Germakrom v2.10? If not I'd be sooooooo happy is someone could fix it!

A humble n00b


----------



## estuardo4 (May 1, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> Yes i'd appreciate getting more feedback on this

Click to collapse



I think you're giving waaaaaaay too many thoughts about the phone. 

The fingerprint scanner works just fine. I tried with a couple of friends, a pet, their ears (just out of curiosity) and the phone kept locked. This is a popular phone, so it is prone to ship with a few defective ones. If it was a common problem, and since the M2 has been selling since last June, I think that would be noticed after ten months by several more users. 

And if fingerprint unlock does not work reliable on your phone, you can lock your apps if you want as an extra layer of protection, as it is build in the OS.

But anyway, as soon as we told you that it is a fine product, you'll keep looking on youtube for other defects on videos posted with less than 1000 views each. 

I don't know what to tell you. It is a really cheap phone, better than the competition. We're not talking about a $1,000 USD one. If you don't like it, don't buy it. And if you buy it and does not work as you want, sell it and buy another brand. Snapdragon processor, 4GB of RAM, FHD AMOLED screen, better quality, and all for $160, I don't know what you want.


----------



## dante0001 (May 2, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> I think you're giving waaaaaaay too many thoughts about the phone.
> 
> The fingerprint scanner works just fine. I tried with a couple of friends, a pet, their ears (just out of curiosity) and the phone kept locked. This is a popular phone, so it is prone to ship with a few defective ones. If it was a common problem, and since the M2 has been selling since last June, I think that would be noticed after ten months by several more users.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol thank you !
I wish i knew what i wanted 
But i think i'm gonna go with the meizu M6 note... i kinda do regret the amoled screen and the usb c but the meizu has more style and better accessories available. Comes with nougat but don't know about updates.


----------



## estuardo4 (May 2, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> Lol thank you !
> I wish i knew what i wanted
> But i think i'm gonna go with the meizu M6 note... i kinda do regret the amoled screen and the usb c but the meizu has more style and better accessories available. Comes with nougat but don't know about updates.

Click to collapse



It is a good option indeed. 

What you never mentioned is what other phones did you have. Once you have a phone with amoled screen, aside of any Samsung model (I hate Samsung as a company and I will never buy a phone from them), you'll never go back to LCD. IMO.


----------



## estuardo4 (May 2, 2018)

MIUI Pro

Hello, I'm trying to install MIUI Pro since a long time ago. I've tried the latest weekly builds and the stable version. The ROM installs fine, I can access and configure it with no problem. The problem that I have is installing GApps. No mater what I'd try, I always end up in a boot loop installing from recovery. New versions of GAps, old versions, nano, aroma, pico, etc. Nothing works. I don't know if any of you have installed MIUI Pro and GAps successfully and can give me a tip.

Thank you.


----------



## dante0001 (May 2, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> It is a good option indeed.
> 
> What you never mentioned is what other phones did you have. Once you have a phone with amoled screen, aside of any Samsung model (I hate Samsung as a company and I will never buy a phone from them), you'll never go back to LCD. IMO.

Click to collapse



infocus m560, a cheap 5.2 inches that i bought 2 years ago for 90€, runs android lolipop and works like a  charm :good:
wish i could get the lenovo p2 since it has an amoled display and looks almost identical to the M6 note but can't find a model with the 800mhz band


----------



## command0 (May 2, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> infocus m560, a cheap 5.2 inches that i bought 2 years ago for 90€, runs android lolipop and works like a  charm :good:
> wish i could get the lenovo p2 since it has an amoled display and looks almost identical to the M6 note but can't find a model with the 800mhz band

Click to collapse



I explained to you what you have to do, if you have Smart Lock on, the device is unlocked with any finger if you try repeatedly, if you disable it it will only be unlocked with the finger you have programmed to unlock, I hope I was clear this being a bug of UI4. 0

Inviato dal mio NX551J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Romul35 (May 2, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> MIUI Pro
> I don't know if any of you have installed MIUI Pro and GAps successfully and can give me a tip.
> Thank you.

Click to collapse


http://www.mediafire.com/file/gxdx6qjmeql235s/GoogleInstaller_3.0.apk


----------



## estuardo4 (May 2, 2018)

Romul35 said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/file/gxdx6qjmeql235s/GoogleInstaller_3.0.apk

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! It worked like a charm.

I never had problems installing Gapps from recovery on MIUI ROMs, so I've never heard about this app. But it works really well.


----------



## tuxdude143 (May 2, 2018)

Update post.
So I have good news and bad news
The bad news is, my computer packed up and died
The good news is, I now have a replacement machine and should be able to jump back into working on this very soon!

Progress is slow mainly because I'm focusing on my university course first and foremost and obviously my computer dying on me was a bit of an annoying road block but I should be back on track soon. I'll keep you posted on future developments


----------



## estuardo4 (May 3, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> Update post.
> So I have good news and bad news
> The bad news is, my computer packed up and died
> The good news is, I now have a replacement machine and should be able to jump back into working on this very soon!
> ...

Click to collapse



Tuxdude, thank you for the update. I'd hope you received a speedy computer.

How far did you advance on compiling the tree? 

Anyway, it seems that you are the only one willing to help porting Lineage to the M2, so all our hopes reside on your shoulders.

Just kidding. Take all the time you may need.


----------



## rolandvb (May 3, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> Update post.
> So I have good news and bad news
> The bad news is, my computer packed up and died
> The good news is, I now have a replacement machine and should be able to jump back into working on this very soon!
> ...

Click to collapse



Graet you have a new computer, a occasion to make a new windows 10 1803 install that came out this week.
i can tell you that everithing is working without any issues on a clean install of the latest win 10 1803 release. 
When updating from older version i quarantee that you will encounter  several problems , i tryed to update and could not reach my NAS annymore,and had some M2 driver issues, and some programs  did not work properly.
With a new clean install with the latest win 10 version 1803  everything will work like a charm, even a resmed program i am using for my sleepapnea worked and did not in the earlyer win 10 versions
for the M2 it will work in one time  without any issues  i even had issues to let work  the chinese recovertool in the version before the update
 Thanks for the work you will put into making a custom rom for the M2 for now i am using germak rom 2,10 and is the best untill now because everything works ok.
In my opinion Nubia did a great job , unfortunatly they did not provide the M2 with a android stock rom, on pure android this phoen will certainly will be a lot faster and snappyer.
So i hope someone will succeed to make a Rom for the M2 that will be very close to pure android 6.1, so launcher removed and all chinese bloatware left on the Rom, it certainly will be the best rom
because nothing beats stock android in performance ,and it is also a better base to make custom roms from it. set you`re study first !!


----------



## tuxdude143 (May 4, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> Tuxdude, thank you for the update. I'd hope you received a speedy computer.
> 
> How far did you advance on compiling the tree?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh the computer will be more than capable of handling what I need it to here haha. 

Progress wise I'm still in the early stages, I'm working on putting a tree together which involves putting a list of proprietary blobs together which is by far the most time consuming process. Basically, progress is slow and while I had a bit of a hiccup with my computer dying, I now have my new computer so I can start continuing where I left off.

I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Zaboon26 (May 4, 2018)

Hi everyone !
I've been using xda for years especially for m'y crurent Oneplus One but I just register now cause I really want to show my support to people like tuxdude143 for the work they do to keep Smartphones up to date

I just bought a m2 (still waiting it) cause my Oneplus went down. So I'll keep an eye on this thread to see how it goes. I'm used to lineage on the oneplus so I hope one day it will be available on this m2 

Wish to all of you a good Day !


----------



## moyses (May 4, 2018)

Please, how to download firmware from MIUIPro 
I want to try it but link are unavailable


----------



## estuardo4 (May 4, 2018)

moyses said:


> Please, how to download firmware from MIUIPro
> I want to try it but link are unavailable

Click to collapse



You can go to the official page, register and download. From the stable version, to the weekly updates:

https://miuipro.by/rommgr/device/530


----------



## moyses (May 4, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> You can go to the official page, register and download. From the stable version, to the weekly updates:
> 
> https://miuipro.by/rommgr/device/530

Click to collapse



I do it but still can't download, any one can send me a direct link to latest stable version please


----------



## Romul35 (May 4, 2018)

moyses said:


> I do it but still can't download, any one can send me a direct link to latest stable version please

Click to collapse


8.4.26 MiuiPRO beta new
9.5.1.0 MiuiPRO stable


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## dante0001 (May 5, 2018)

Hey guys, 

Is there a stable Flyme Rom for the nubia ?


----------



## wahab.safi3 (May 5, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> MIUI Pro
> 
> Hello, I'm trying to install MIUI Pro since a long time ago. I've tried the latest weekly builds and the stable version. The ROM installs fine, I can access and configure it with no problem. The problem that I have is installing GApps. No mater what I'd try, I always end up in a boot loop installing from recovery. New versions of GAps, old versions, nano, aroma, pico, etc. Nothing works. I don't know if any of you have installed MIUI Pro and GAps successfully and can give me a tip.
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Hi bro 
i hope can help u 
im install miuipro and gapps 
just as simple as possible 
follow these steps after you install miuipro

1-dowload this backup file and palce it in your local backup folder in internal/external memory card
2-go to backup and restore in setting and choose restore then select the backup file in step 1
3-the phone will restore and after a restart your g apps will be ready

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------

why i all files in 4pda fourom has been removed
i want to download but it previewe this page


----------



## Skake (May 7, 2018)

the last MIUI pro beta is a great rom but has a two  problems in my opinion 1 the charging process is much slower.. than the Rom based In the Nubia firmware (exemple germak rom) The charging process is much faster, Instead in  the latest version of the MIUI pro beta The smartphone is downloaded much more quickly ...However, excellent work Thanks for your work like this and try to solve these problems


----------



## Romul35 (May 8, 2018)

*New version 9.5.2.0 MiuiPro stable + GApps*

DOWNLOAD


----------



## toniq (May 8, 2018)

Romul35 said:


> DOWNLOAD

Click to collapse



thank you very much for your work, everything works fine)


----------



## gergely64 (May 8, 2018)

*MIUI Pro 9.5.2*

Which languages are available. Multilingual ROM?


----------



## Romul35 (May 8, 2018)

gergely64 said:


> Which languages are available. Multilingual ROM?

Click to collapse


Requests for localization


----------



## yerling (May 9, 2018)

Romul35 said:


> DOWNLOAD

Click to collapse



Thx man

---------- Post added at 02:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 AM ----------







Does anyone know how to fix this issue

---------- Post added at 02:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 AM ----------

I do not know how to upload image here, but I have problems with magisk "*CtsProfile:false*" Can someone help me solve it?


----------



## patrickjquinn (May 9, 2018)

Its about time we start creating proper threads for individual ROMs and wip's etc https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76463927&postcount=22874 show your support for a new sub forum here!


----------



## rolandvb (May 9, 2018)

*language MIUI Pro 9.5.2*

Does the MIUI Pro 9.5.2 rom not contain the Dutch language?? or are not all languages shown in the pics ?


----------



## Kanvev (May 9, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> Does the MIUI Pro 9.5.2 rom not contain the Dutch language?? or are not all languages shown in the pics ?

Click to collapse



Do not support


----------



## rolandvb (May 9, 2018)

Kanvev said:


> Do not support

Click to collapse



Ok thanks ! so no option for me, i defenatly want to have a rom that is supporting my language , i guess i will stay with the gemak rom for the moment, everything works fine untill now
I could switch to the english language without problems ,i that case i think untill now the best option will be the latest chinese v 2.04 rom with added google full functionallity


----------



## estuardo4 (May 9, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> Ok thanks ! so no option for me, i defenatly want to have a rom that is supporting my language , i guess i will stay with the gemak rom for the moment, everything works fine untill now
> I could switch to the english language without problems ,i that case i think untill now the best option will be the latest chinese v 2.04 rom with added google full functionallity

Click to collapse



I hope that you can test this ROM, even if it doesn't have your language. For me, I always use English, even though Spanish is available there. It is a great ROM, with great battery life for my use.


----------



## rolandvb (May 10, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> I hope that you can test this ROM, even if it doesn't have your language. For me, I always use English, even though Spanish is available there. It is a great ROM, with great battery life for my use.

Click to collapse



Thanks for you reply
my batterylife is ok, and i doubt if will be significantly better then with the germak rom ,i only have to charge my phone every 2 day`s with some apps persistend running in the background.
as i am a big fan of stock android i think this rom will not add significant options for me, i am always using nova launcher and some exposed modules and can costumize my phone just the way i want to
i hate other launchers so i don`t change roms for other looks and in my opinion nothing beats Nova Launcher,the icons on all roms are really to big and i like ot have full control on how everuything works and looks
 i did add some extra shortcuts with the app i found on the 4PDA Russian forum called more shortcuts 
with this app you can add shortcuts of hidden options and can manage dolby audio and use turbo acceleration that are hidden and some more direct shortcuts.
when changing the setiings in dolby audio to music the sound does improve significantly on the germak rom 
I also did test the extreme mod, extreme music pro on my M2  phone and is also working very well it has viper and tons of other options to enhance the sound.
I did work almost 2 day`s to have the system ans looks that i want on my M2 and have no issues and everthing is working like it should , whith other custom roms there are still issues
and i have none at all and everything looks and works like i want to
Nubia did a very good job with they`re rom but i always prefer stock android ,some exposed mods are not working because the build in launcher is still interfearing with it

i hope if someone can tell me if there is a way to disable the nubia launcher or even compleetly  remove it from the system , but i think this will not be possible because of some dependancies


----------



## arya.one (May 11, 2018)

Romul35 said:


> [https://drive.google.com/uc?id=12idjHikiF7liBT_NUZAr8Ci7K_48t90h&export=download"]DOWNLOAD[/URL]

Click to collapse



thanks for your hardwork,
i already try this ROM and overall this is a good and stable rom, i only found a few bug like :
1. Auto Brightness not work, even if i close the proximity sensor, the screen still wont dimmed
2. banking application can't be used because it's detected this phone rooted even if magisk already set to hidden (in official rom, banking apps still work even if i root the phone, just need to hide magisk)
for now, i will use this rom for daily and i still want to test battery consumption, i hope it will have same performance with the official stock ROM


----------



## estuardo4 (May 11, 2018)

arya.one said:


> thanks for your hardwork,
> i already try this ROM and overall this is a good and stable rom, i only found a few bug like :
> 1. Auto Brightness not work, even if i close the proximity sensor, the screen still wont dimmed
> 2. banking application can't be used because it's detected this phone rooted even if magisk already set to hidden (in official rom, banking apps still work even if i root the phone, just need to hide magisk)
> for now, i will use this rom for daily and i still want to test battery consumption, i hope it will have same performance with the official stock ROM

Click to collapse



1. It is working for me. Did you do a full wipe before trying it? It is necessary to do a full wipe. Factory restore is not enough.

2. My banking app is working. No problems there. But this may be caused for different reasons. My banking app haven't worked out on other rooted phones. It is really picky, but with the M2 and Magisk is working, I don't know why.


----------



## arya.one (May 11, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> 1. It is working for me. Did you do a full wipe before trying it? It is necessary to do a full wipe. Factory restore is not enough.
> 
> 2. My banking app is working. No problems there. But this may be caused for different reasons. My banking app haven't worked out on other rooted phones. It is really picky, but with the M2 and Magisk is working, I don't know why.

Click to collapse



1. yes, i do a full wipe (system, data, cache) on TWRP before installing, i already try twice (full wipe, flash rom, full wipe, then flash rom again) but this bug still persist
2. what magisk version that u use? v16.00 or v16.4?


----------



## yerling (May 11, 2018)

*Has anyone tried to install the gcam? I can not do it. when active camera2api opens and closes alone*.


----------



## patrickjquinn (May 11, 2018)

Romul35, does it make sense to create a dedicated thread for your MiuiPro port?


----------



## rolandvb (May 13, 2018)

*MIUI Pro 9.5.2 rom*



Romul35 said:


> DOWNLOAD

Click to collapse



Thanks Romul for uploading MIUI Pro 9.5.2 rom including gapps, 
I did install MIUI Pro 9.5.2 rom to try it out of curiosity and works very well and google registration whent fine without any problems and playstore did work
i did test this MIUI Pro 9.5.2 rom and it begun with a dissapointment i wanted to restore all my apps and data that i made with the nubia DataBackup tool i did install in MIUI Pro 9.5.2 rom
and got a error. as making a full system that is the way i want it cost me a full day, and as the MIUI Pro 9.5.2 rom does not come in my language Dutch i decided to restore my
germak full optimized system image.
afther installing i got a wrong PIN code message and i not even made pin on this rom.??
So i was lucky to own a twrp flashable zip called remove password lockscreen ProjectRecovery , i did flash it and can say that the password was cleared and removed 
maybe this remove password lockscreen ProjectRecovery zip will be interresting for other menbers that bump into the wrong pin number issue afther reinstalling a backup!
enjoy


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## Yoshi11 (May 13, 2018)

Zaboon26 said:


> Hi everyone !
> I've been using xda for years especially for m'y crurent Oneplus One but I just register now cause I really want to show my support to people like tuxdude143 for the work they do to keep Smartphones up to date
> 
> I just bought a m2 (still waiting it) cause my Oneplus went down. So I'll keep an eye on this thread to see how it goes. I'm used to lineage on the oneplus so I hope one day it will be available on this m2
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm exactly on the same boat, had a oneplus one for years and now I'm just hoping for the same rom on my M2
Its really hard to go backwards on Android versions


----------



## dsigmoun (May 13, 2018)

*Add french language*



Romul35 said:


> DOWNLOAD[/URL]

Click to collapse



Is possible to add french language in the next version ?


----------



## arya.one (May 14, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> Thanks Romul for uploading MIUI Pro 9.5.2 rom including gapps,
> I did install MIUI Pro 9.5.2 rom to try it out of curiosity and works very well and google registration whent fine without any problems and playstore did work
> i did test this MIUI Pro 9.5.2 rom and it begun with a dissapointment i wanted to restore all my apps and data that i made with the nubia DataBackup tool i did install in MIUI Pro 9.5.2 rom
> and got a error. as making a full system that is the way i want it cost me a full day, and as the MIUI Pro 9.5.2 rom does not come in my language Dutch i decided to restore my
> ...

Click to collapse



to backup and restore data between different rom, it's better for you to use titanium backup.
BTW thanks for your "password locksreen remover zip":good:


----------



## arietio (May 15, 2018)

i've got this M2 since february, before that i use Oppo Find7 as daily driver and my wife use it now...
my M2 come with global nubiaui 4.0 v1.06 which has unlocked bootloader,now i use NubiaUi 5 CN v2.04 rom...
like other user,i just want to have latest android version on my M2,without sacrificing it's neovision feature camera,like my earlier oppo find 7 that has camera port that still function on other rom version..
actually,this phone has some similar specification with Xiaomi Note 4 SD which has many supported rom and android version,..
 for now i just imagine,if any rom on XmNote4 ported to ours,is that possible??even the NetHunter Os can be put on this machine,how powerfull it'll become...
wish any developer can provide great rom for this beast... cheers ???


----------



## estuardo4 (May 17, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> Oh the computer will be more than capable of handling what I need it to here haha.
> 
> Progress wise I'm still in the early stages, I'm working on putting a tree together which involves putting a list of proprietary blobs together which is by far the most time consuming process. Basically, progress is slow and while I had a bit of a hiccup with my computer dying, I now have my new computer so I can start continuing where I left off.
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted.

Click to collapse



Hello tuxdude143. I know we are not supposed to put on pressure on developers trying to help us, but your last update was two weeks ago and I just want to know if there's some advance on your efforts, if any.

I don't see advances on other forums for our device either. Unfortunately it seems that the M2 was not as popular as I thought. It should be.


----------



## yerling (May 17, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> Hello tuxdude143. I know we are not supposed to put on pressure on developers trying to help us, but your last update was two weeks ago and I just want to know if there's some advance on your efforts, if any.
> 
> I don't see advances on other forums for our device either. Unfortunately it seems that the M2 was not as popular as I thought. It should be.

Click to collapse




I think exactly the same, and I have not seen people supporting projects in monetary matters ...


----------



## tuxdude143 (May 18, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> Hello tuxdude143. I know we are not supposed to put on pressure on developers trying to help us, but your last update was two weeks ago and I just want to know if there's some advance on your efforts, if any.
> 
> I don't see advances on other forums for our device either. Unfortunately it seems that the M2 was not as popular as I thought. It should be.

Click to collapse



Apologies for not having updated in a while. I've been incredibly busy with life, university and ironing out kinks with my new computer (in typical fashion, the power supply in my new PC died so I had to get another one and then spent forever setting up a linux build environment) 

The good news is that I should be able to make some more progress this weekend provided something doesn't crash and burn. 
I'm as dedicated to getting a custom rom on the M2 as you all are since I want to actually use my M2 without being bogged down by an old version of android or a crappy skin. Things have just been taking a bit longer than expected due to a series of computer related events hindering my progress along with university.

Rest assured, I'm still working on this!


----------



## onzem (May 18, 2018)

Hail to Tuxdude! The best phone I had in years with the most crappy software ZTE ever produced..

Does anybody know how hard it is to put the languages of MIUI 9.3 on 9.5? If anybody could manage that, I'll give him (or her) a cup off coffee & a blessing from my hearth


----------



## patrickjquinn (May 18, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> Apologies for not having updated in a while. I've been incredibly busy with life, university and ironing out kinks with my new computer (in typical fashion, the power supply in my new PC died so I had to get another one and then spent forever setting up a linux build environment)
> 
> The good news is that I should be able to make some more progress this weekend provided something doesn't crash and burn.
> I'm as dedicated to getting a custom rom on the M2 as you all are since I want to actually use my M2 without being bogged down by an old version of android or a crappy skin. Things have just been taking a bit longer than expected due to a series of computer related events hindering my progress along with university.
> ...

Click to collapse



let me know if you need some debugging help with anything at either the Linux or Java levels. I'm formerly a Java dev by trade and have worked with low-level Linux systems for around 12 years so I might be able to chip in if needed


----------



## sixdown (May 19, 2018)

So very much appreciated, @tuxdude143!  I really want to get rid of this crappy stock bogged-down ZTE ROM.


----------



## rolandvb (May 19, 2018)

*chinese lastest rom with all global languages possible??*



sixdown said:


> So very much appreciated, @tuxdude143!  I really want to get rid of this crappy stock bogged-down ZTE ROM.

Click to collapse



i have a question, is it not possible for a developper to insert all global languages in the latest Chinese rom and remove all chinese apps?
maybe that will be the best solution to have a better and the latest rom made for this phone?
100% stock android will even be a better option , but i think this will be to mutch work and to complicated??


----------



## patrickjquinn (May 19, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> i have a question, is it not possible for a developper to insert all global languages in the latest Chinese rom and remove all chinese apps?
> maybe that will be the best solution to have a better and the latest rom made for this phone?
> 100% stock android will even be a better option , but i think this will be to mutch work and to complicated??

Click to collapse



Its not too much work. Developers have done it for 80 percent of Android devices on the planet. This device has the benefit of having a fairly common SOC. Also the kernel sources are available. LineageOS should be our focus here.


----------



## Zaboon26 (May 19, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> Apologies for not having updated in a while. I've been incredibly busy with life, university and ironing out kinks with my new computer (in typical fashion, the power supply in my new PC died so I had to get another one and then spent forever setting up a linux build environment)
> 
> The good news is that I should be able to make some more progress this weekend provided something doesn't crash and burn.
> I'm as dedicated to getting a custom rom on the M2 as you all are since I want to actually use my M2 without being bogged down by an old version of android or a crappy skin. Things have just been taking a bit longer than expected due to a series of computer related events hindering my progress along with university.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi 
Tuxdude143, this is amazing to have news from you ! Of course we understand how busy you can be ! :angel:
I just can't wait to enjoy my Nubia m2 with some good custom rom.. 
Many thanks for the hope you give to me and I'm sure a lot of users of this amazing phone 
Have a great week-end !


----------



## tuxdude143 (May 20, 2018)

Just dropping an update here for all you guys. I'm gonna try and keep you all updated a bit more often where possible.

Currently as I'm writing this I'm cloning the Lineage OS 13 files to my local computer. I have no idea how long it will take until I have a test build that can boot on the device itself but when it does happen I will let you all know.

Be aware that early builds of this are probably going to be buggy as all heck due to the fact that I'm still developing the device tree for the M2. I don't really have an ETA on when I'll have something booting but I'll let you all know when I do.

Also at the end of this I'll be making the device tree I build for the M2 as well as any other stuff required for building Lineage OS 13 available on my github for other people to fork and experiment with. Again, I have no idea how long that will take but I'll let you all know when I do have some success.

Also, I know a lot of you are wondering if I will attempt to try and get a version of android higher than 6.0.1 running on the M2. To answer your question, while it isn't my top priority at the moment (I at least want to build Lineage 13 successfully), I want to look into attempting to get newer versions of android running on the M2 in future. However, at the moment my main focus is getting a stable build of Lineage OS 13 running on the M2 that can be used as a daily driver rom.

Finally, please don't feel the need to donate money or anything. I started doing this in the first place because I wanted to use stock android on my device as well and being able to eventually do that is enough reason for me to keep going. I appreciate the fact that some people have approached me and have said they are willing to donate but it wouldn't feel right for me to accept donations for something I haven't even finished yet. 

Thank you all so much for the support and for putting up with the delays that have been preventing me from doing as much work on this as I would have liked to.


----------



## LuigeUA (May 20, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> Just dropping an update here for all you guys. I'm gonna try and keep you all updated a bit more often where possible.
> 
> Currently as I'm writing this I'm cloning the Lineage OS 13 files to my local computer. I have no idea how long it will take until I have a test build that can boot on the device itself but when it does happen I will let you all know.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, dear friend! Do you want this or not, but as soon as I see the first working assembly Lineage OS from you, I will also be ready to sacrifice you for your works. I do not promise many promises, but as a token of gratitude I will not leave it without attention))) I wish you good luck!!!


----------



## gergely64 (May 20, 2018)

https://www.lightinthebox.com/p/nubia-m2-global-version-5-5-4g-smartphone-4gb-128gb-13-mp-13-mp-qualcomm-snapdragon-625-3630mah_p6602925.html?litb_from=crm_ppv_new&user_email=addbf82737884771461e3c216d5c2ad8f08e80749a5766c1&mname=hu_trigger_L20180519_1_0&content=0&p_id=0&c_id=0&send_date=2018051911&merchant=1&customer_id=20368507&abTest=B&customer_token=a72f87fdbd043ca43bf7e22230e9c1bb&utm_source=hu-triggermail&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=LITB20180519&prm=1.3.70.0
Is this possible in the ad?
"Supported Operating Systems	Android 7.1"


----------



## Zaboon26 (May 20, 2018)

I guess no, this must be a mistake


----------



## onzem (May 20, 2018)

It's about the drivers, if those would be available, there is no problem to build your own rom based on LineeageOS, but those have to be created ut of scratch (at least from androjd 7 or latee)


----------



## mauronofrio (May 20, 2018)

After a bit of time i compile a twrp 3.2.1 from the source.
Here you can download the twrp: https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=890278863836286520
Here you can find the source: https://github.com/mauronofrio/android_device_nubia_NX551J_TWRP

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------




tuxdude143 said:


> Just dropping an update here for all you guys. I'm gonna try and keep you all updated a bit more often where possible.
> 
> Currently as I'm writing this I'm cloning the Lineage OS 13 files to my local computer. I have no idea how long it will take until I have a test build that can boot on the device itself but when it does happen I will let you all know.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a good pc, i can compile a rom from 0 in 4-5 hours, if you need some help share your device tree and i will help you to fix issues


----------



## tuxdude143 (May 20, 2018)

mauronofrio said:


> After a bit of time i compile a twrp 3.2.1 from the source.
> Here you can download the twrp: https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=890278863836286520
> Here you can find the source: https://github.com/mauronofrio/android_device_nubia_NX551J_TWRP
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll keep that in mind! I have a pretty decent PC myself so I should be ok with rom compilation for the moment but I'll let you know if I need assistance!
Feel free to PM me though and we can talk about the device tree and such. Help is appreciated

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------




onzem said:


> It's about the drivers, if those would be available, there is no problem to build your own rom based on LineeageOS, but those have to be created ut of scratch (at least from androjd 7 or latee)

Click to collapse



You're 100% correct. If I already had access to the drivers and stuff then building roms for this device would be significantly easier. Some manufacturers provide these drivers but in the case of the Nubia M2 we don't have access to a device tree or list of proprietary drivers that are needed to get everything running so we have to figure that out manually. Finding the drivers we need and building the device tree is by far the most time consuming part of porting a custom rom and involves a lot of trial and error which is why progress is slow at the moment. 

Once I have constructed a working device tree however I will make that tree along with the list of proprietary drivers public on my github for other developers to use to build their own custom roms..


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## StoneBoyTony (May 21, 2018)

Hi guys I'm new in this topic and I need some help with the Nubia M2. I have recently bought this phone for my friend and I would like know if is there any fix for the notifications on the top left corner. Whatever I have installed like Weather bug, Accuweather, eWeather and some other similar apps that need to display the temperature there is just an icon from the app. And if is any kind of fix point me what I need to download and install so I can solve this problem. This are the screenshot I have took with my phone on the Nubia M2 it is with the "global version firmware" so any suggestions are welcome


Spoiler: Nubia M2


----------



## arietio (May 21, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> I'll keep that in mind! I have a pretty decent PC myself so I should be ok with rom compilation for the moment but I'll let you know if I need assistance!
> Feel free to PM me though and we can talk about the device tree and such. Help is appreciated
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



are this tree can be useful??

https://github.com/ztemt/NX551J_M_kernel

v3.18.109  vvv
https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git/tree/?h=v3.18.109

hope u can input the atheros driver (htc_ath9k.ko)or any nethunter compatible usb driver to work on the kernel alongside the linageos...
thanks for time and effort to make this m2 alive...


----------



## Zaboon26 (May 21, 2018)

StoneBoyTony said:


> Hi guys I'm new in this topic and I need some help with the Nubia M2. I have recently bought this phone for my friend and I would like know if is there any fix for the notifications on the top left corner. Whatever I have installed like Weather bug, Accuweather, eWeather and some other similar apps that need to display the temperature there is just an icon from the app. And if is any kind of fix point me what I need to download and install so I can solve this problem. This are the screenshot I have took with my phone on the Nubia M2 it is with the "global version firmware" so any suggestions are welcome
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nubia M2

Click to collapse



Hi, I notice the same issue on my device, didn't find any solution. I'm just getting used to it as I'm waiting for the Los build for the m2:good:


----------



## reticuli (May 23, 2018)

mauronofrio said:


> After a bit of time i compile a twrp 3.2.1 from the source.
> Here you can download the twrp: https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=890278863836286520
> Here you can find the source: https://github.com/mauronofrio/android_device_nubia_NX551J_TWRP
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On every Twrp for M2 i tested, the screen is upsidedown and only hardware keys working. Anyone else getting this problem?


----------



## mauronofrio (May 23, 2018)

reticuli said:


> On every Twrp for M2 i tested, the screen is upsidedown and only hardware keys working. Anyone else getting this problem?

Click to collapse



i can make a twrp for you if you need, contact me on telegram (my username is mauronofrio)


----------



## GERMAD (May 23, 2018)

StoneBoyTony said:


> Hi guys I'm new in this topic and I need some help with the Nubia M2. I have recently bought this phone for my friend and I would like know if is there any fix for the notifications on the top left corner. Whatever I have installed like Weather bug, Accuweather, eWeather and some other similar apps that need to display the temperature there is just an icon from the app. And if is any kind of fix point me what I need to download and install so I can solve this problem. This are the screenshot I have took with my phone on the Nubia M2 it is with the "global version firmware" so any suggestions are welcome
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nubia M2

Click to collapse



*Just download the latest firmware.you are in 1.06 and the newest is 1.11
In 1.06 are a lot of bugs.One of them is that you described.*


----------



## Zaboon26 (May 23, 2018)

I've got the same issue on 1.11, unfortunately


----------



## rolandvb (May 24, 2018)

*TWRP and speed M2*



Zaboon26 said:


> I've got the same issue on 1.11, unfortunately

Click to collapse



Very strange i never had issues with twrp Jemmini and now i did install the twrp from Mauronofrio and also have no issues at all 
Did  install several costoms roms and flashed my m2 at least 20 times and i wonder if this isssue has to do that some M2 might have slightly some other hardware??

My M2 works like a charm but the antutuscore is only 75000, i tested my older Umidigi Super with MTK with Helio P10 and  4 gig ram 32 rom and is almost as fast as the M2 it gave a score of 68000
and think seen teh specs the M2 it is a little slow, i alos had a Vernee mix 2 and had a antutu score of 75000 so the same score as my M2 it has a helio P25.
My Umi super is a lot more responsive and snappyer, webpages are also opening faster and when using ES file explorer pro  it loads almost twice as fast on my Umi super
 I think this has to do with the Nubia OS, i am almost sure that if this M2 would have stock android it will be a lot faster, my umi has 100% stock android,
only the receptions of wifi and bluetooth are a lot better on the Nubia M2
I hope some dev will manage to make a stock android for the M2 i think it will have more benefits as all the custom roms made until now.
This is my first phone with Quallcom processor and can not say it is better as a MTK chip, i am almost sure i wlll chose for a MTK phone next time
because it is also easyer to work with MTK flashtools to flash the phone.
The M2 is a very good phone for the 130 euro i payed ,my umi super was $185 euro, it has no amoled screen, but in my opinion the screen and brightness of my umi is also a lot better and sharper.
I don`t regret my purchase but i think seen the NORMAL regular prize of the the M2 that is over $300 it is defenatly not such a good phone i thought it was and the amoled screen is defenatly a dissapointment.
I will stick with my M2 because the receptions are a lot better, otherwise i would have sold my M2 and would have continued to use my Umi Super in my opinion it is defenatly a better phone as The Nubia M2
it has even got a update to android 7 :laugh:  millions of Nubia M2 are sold in China and don t understand why they do not provide android 7 or 8 for this phone, so mediocre brands do have beter support and uodates


----------



## paiktaras (May 24, 2018)

new rom ????
http://blog.geekbuying.com/2018/05/...nx551j-5-5-inch-smartphone-firmware-20180523/


----------



## onzem (May 24, 2018)

I'll check, got to M2's at this time, so safe for testing.. I'll let you know.


----------



## LuigeUA (May 24, 2018)

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------



paiktaras said:


> new rom ????
> http://blog.geekbuying.com/2018/05/...nx551j-5-5-inch-smartphone-firmware-20180523/

Click to collapse



No. Fake! It's global rom 1.11 with boot.img from china rom 2.04 and with changes in build.prop.


----------



## estuardo4 (May 24, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> This is my first phone with Quallcom processor and can not say it is better as a MTK chip, i am almost sure i wlll chose for a MTK phone next time
> because it is also easyer to work with MTK flashtools to flash the phone.
> The M2 is a very good phone for the 130 euro i payed ,my umi super was $185 euro, it has no amoled screen, but in my opinion the screen and brightness of my umi is also a lot better and sharper.
> I don`t regret my purchase but i think seen the NORMAL regular prize of the the M2 that is over $300 it is defenatly not such a good phone i thought it was and the amoled screen is defenatly a dissapointment.
> ...

Click to collapse



Rolandvb, everybody has the right for his/her opinion, and their preferences, but the reason the cheap China brands includes MediaTek processors on their phone is because they are cheaper processors. You don't see a MediaTek processor on any flagship phone. 

And easier to flash??? Clearly you haven't lost your IMEI number and having to use PROM tools to recover it. MediaTek processors are a pain. I promised myself to never buy a MT based phone ever again.

And the screen is not the best AMOLED screen, but you have the ability to use always on screen clocks, like the ones used on Samsung phones. It is a plus for me 

But I agree with you, the Nubia version of Android on this phone is a joke. And the golden borders are an eyesore. But as a daily driver, it covers all my needs.


----------



## onzem (May 24, 2018)

Yeah, MTK's are terrible, especialy because MediaTek do not share there sourcecode, so not a lot of updates at the kernel level :-/

I think that we are stuck at Android 6.0.1 because some of the parts are quite 'old', means that for some parts there is (still) no source code, but for the processor there is  (that's why Qualcomm are allways better for developers)

For most of the chinese it does not matter which android version they have, privacy is not an issue (thay don't have any) & tay also don't use Google services....


----------



## estuardo4 (May 24, 2018)

onzem said:


> Yeah, MTK's are terrible, especialy because MediaTek do not share there sourcecode, so not a lot of updates at the kernel level :-/
> 
> I think that we are stuck at Android 6.0.1 because some of the parts are quite 'old', means that for some parts there is (still) no source code, but for the processor there is  (that's why Qualcomm are allways better for developers)
> 
> For most of the chinese it does not matter which android version they have, privacy is not an issue (thay don't have any) & tay also don't use Google services....

Click to collapse



I still have hope that soon we'll have at least Lineage 13. And hopefully, more and different AOSP ROMs. 

But the truth is that it is a cheap Chinese phone (better than many), with no big user base and not a lot popular, so many people that currently uses it, in a couple of months will migrate to another new, cooler model and our M2 will be forgotten. I know I will migrate soon if I have to keep using Nubia OS, or MIUI.


----------



## mauronofrio (May 26, 2018)

Hi to all again, after a bit of searching and tests i made another recovery with support to decription and with this new recovery you can install also the stock roms. I have updated the device on github you can find always here: https://github.com/mauronofrio/android_device_nubia_NX551J_TWRP

The new recovery is available here: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=818222786056032993


----------



## LuigeUA (May 26, 2018)

mauronofrio said:


> Hi to all again, after a bit of searching and tests i made another recovery with support to decription and with this new recovery you can install also the stock roms. I have updated the device on github you can find always here: https://github.com/mauronofrio/android_device_nubia_NX551J_TWRP
> 
> The new recovery is available here: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=890278863836286520

Click to collapse



Hello! Your TWRP 3.2.1 does not see the internal memory of the phone. Can you fix it?


----------



## mauronofrio (May 26, 2018)

LuigeUA said:


> Hello! Your TWRP 3.2.1 does not see the internal memory of the phone. Can you fix it?

Click to collapse



Sure? i have not this problem

My bad, i post old link, this is the new recovery: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=818222786056032993

And i have created a fastboot rom for who needs: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=746163614322267089


----------



## Rizuke (May 26, 2018)

*OOT*

any one please help me,my Nubia M2 play hardbrik,the system all deleted ..my Pc only detect  Qualcomm Hs QD aloader 9008


----------



## LuigeUA (May 26, 2018)

mauronofrio said:


> Sure? i have not this problem
> 
> My bad, i post old link, this is the new recovery: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=818222786056032993
> 
> And i have created a fastboot rom for who needs: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=746163614322267089

Click to collapse



Thank you! Everything works perfectly!:good:


----------



## mauronofrio (May 26, 2018)

Rizuke said:


> any one please help me,my Nubia M2 play hardbrik,the system all deleted ..my Pc only detect  Qualcomm Hs QD aloader 9008

Click to collapse



you need to use nubia emergency tool


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## LuigeUA (May 26, 2018)

Can you port the LineageOS to our Nubia M2?


----------



## mauronofrio (May 26, 2018)

LuigeUA said:


> Can you port the LineageOS to our Nubia M2?

Click to collapse



That is the next step, but i need time


----------



## Rizuke (May 26, 2018)

mauronofrio said:


> you need to use nubia emergency tool

Click to collapse



  my phone nubia m2 play not in the list of tool device


----------



## mauronofrio (May 26, 2018)

Rizuke said:


> my phone nubia m2 play not in the list of tool device

Click to collapse



you need to use 1.1.4 version, m2 is only in that version


----------



## Rizuke (May 26, 2018)

mauronofrio said:


> you need to use 1.1.4 version, m2 is only in that version

Click to collapse



 my phone is nubia m2 play(nx907j),not m2


----------



## mauronofrio (May 26, 2018)

Rizuke said:


> my phone is nubia m2 play(nx907j),not m2

Click to collapse



So i don't know


----------



## Rizuke (May 26, 2018)

nubia m2 play dont have thread in xda,why? i dont create new thread because i am newbie,please help me  
NETWORK	Technology	
GSM / CDMA / HSPA / LTE
LAUNCH	Announced	2017, June
Status	Available. Released 2017, July
BODY	Dimensions	7.9 mm thickness
Weight	-
SIM	Hybrid Dual SIM (Nano-SIM, dual stand-by)
DISPLAY	Type	TFT capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors
Size	5.5 inches, 83.4 cm2
Resolution	720 x 1280 pixels, 16:9 ratio (~267 ppi density)
Multitouch	Yes
 	- nubia UI 5.0
PLATFORM	OS	Android 7.1 (Nougat)
Chipset	Qualcomm MSM8940 Snapdragon 435
CPU	Octa-core 1.4 GHz Cortex-A53
GPU	Adreno 505
MEMORY	Card slot	microSD, up to 128 GB (uses SIM 2 slot)
Internal	32 GB, 3 GB RAM
CAMERA	Primary	13 MP, F/2.2, phase detection autofocus, LED flash
Features	Geo-tagging, touch focus, face detection, HDR, panorama
Video	[email protected]
Secondary	5 MP, f/2.4
SOUND	Alert types	Vibration; MP3, WAV ringtones
Loudspeaker	Yes
3.5mm jack	Yes
 	- DTS sound
- Active noise cancellation with dedicated mic
COMMS	WLAN	Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac, dual-band, Wi-Fi Direct, hotspot
Bluetooth	4.x, A2DP, LE
GPS	Yes, with A-GPS, GLONASS
Radio	No
USB	microUSB 2.0
FEATURES	Sensors	Fingerprint (front-mounted), accelerometer, proximity
Messaging	SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email, Push Email, IM
Browser	HTML5
 	- MP4/H.264 player
- MP3/WAV/FLAC/eAAC+ player
- Photo/video editor
- Document viewer
BATTERY	 	Non-removable Li-Po 3000 mAh battery


----------



## estuardo4 (May 27, 2018)

mauronofrio said:


> That is the next step, but i need time

Click to collapse



Mauronofrio, Tuxdude is already working on Lineage 13 for the M2. I think it would be a good idea if you can contact Tuxdude, as he already began working three weeks ago. Maybe joining forces is best for all of us.


----------



## yerling (May 27, 2018)

My bad, i post old link, this is the new recovery: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=818222786056032993

And i have created a fastboot rom for who needs: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=746163614322267089[/QUOTE]

Excuse me, what is the difference with the other rom based on stock?

Thank you very much for the new recovery by the way.


----------



## onzem (May 27, 2018)

Hi Rizuke,
You have to make another topic, it's a diffent phone, so has no use in this topic...


----------



## tuxdude143 (May 27, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> Mauronofrio, Tuxdude is already working on Lineage 13 for the M2. I think it would be a good idea if you can contact Tuxdude, as he already began working three weeks ago. Maybe joining forces is best for all of us.

Click to collapse



I appreciate you letting him know but he has already contacted me so there is no need to worry.


----------



## Rizuke (May 28, 2018)

onzem said:


> Hi Rizuke,
> You have to make another topic, it's a diffent phone, so has no use in this topic...

Click to collapse



sorry i am newbie i dont created thread


----------



## estuardo4 (May 28, 2018)

Romul35,

Do you have an idea of why MIUI Pro weekly hasn't been updated in two weeks? It seems that it is not just the Nubia M2 versions, but all versions in general. I'm looking at the forums and there's not an explanation. Are they waiting for the MIUI 10 unveil this next Thursday?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Hees-oo-Lee (May 29, 2018)

I don't want to bother you dev, but could you explain the way to install this fastboot rom?
Time ago when I tried to install a twrp by fastboot mode (fastboot flash recovery....) mobile don't respond at all, I suppose the problem is this special nubia recovery mode, so I'd like to know the way you install teh rom.

Thanks


----------



## patrickjquinn (May 31, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> I appreciate you letting him know but he has already contacted me so there is no need to worry.

Click to collapse



 Hey, have you set up a GitHub repo for the LOS build tree yet? It would be good to allow us to track and contribute to the process


----------



## Romul35 (May 31, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> Are they waiting for the MIUI 10 unveil this next Thursday?

Click to collapse


*Update Schedule for MIUI 10*
The first closed beta version of MIUI 10 will be pushed at 11:00 AM on June 1. 
The first batch of adaptive models: Mi 8, Mi MIX 2S, Mi MIX 2, Mi MIX, Mi 6X, Mi 6, Mi 5, Mi Note 2, Redmi Note 5, Redmi S2. 
Other models are expected to open the closed beta in July, so please pay attention to the forum related announcements.


----------



## dead00_ (Jun 1, 2018)

recently bought a nubia m2, it came with rom v1.06. I think it's old

in the first use knowing, changing settings, etc. no heavy tasks. I noticed that the battery discharged in the period of less than 3 hours almost 80% and the stranger 
that in 30% the battery went down suddenly to 15% and started the low battery alert and so it went down rapidly until 1% so shutdown after some minutes

another thing, biometrics worked well to unlock the screen, but I could not block the screen with it (even without pressing just passing the finger it acts as home button) 
is there any configuration for this?

the first thing I thought was in updating rom so I searched and found 
nubia india website

is this correct for global multi language rom?

forgive me ignorance, I'm still new with this


----------



## rolandvb (Jun 2, 2018)

*updating rom*



dead00_ said:


> recently bought a nubia m2, it came with rom v1.06. I think it's old
> 
> in the first use knowing, changing settings, etc. no heavy tasks. I noticed that the battery discharged in the period of less than 3 hours almost 80% and the stranger
> that in 30% the battery went down suddenly to 15% and started the low battery alert and so it went down rapidly until 1% so shutdown after some minutes
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi friend .i dont know this indian site so i can not see what rom you mean?? but i guess it will be a stock rom with locked bootloader.

If you update the rom with a stock update rom 1.10 or 1,11 you will end up with a locked bootloader ,on the 1.06 version rom  the bootloader is alreddy unlocked, !!
if you don`t intend no to use twrp or root you`re phone, you can update it normally and won`t matter.

But If you want twrp recovery and root you`re phone you don`t update with stock rom !
Now you won`t have to unlock you`re bootloader  because on global 1.06 rom the bootloader is alreddy unlocked. 
so if you  want twrp  recovery on you`re phone and want to root it  you can flash twrp and root you`re phone directly without the need to unlock te bootloader.

So i suggest you only do a stock update if you don`t want and intend  to install any custom rom and root the phone.


----------



## mauronofrio (Jun 2, 2018)

First lineage boot...


----------



## Zaboon26 (Jun 2, 2018)

Wow ! That's look promising ! Can't wait to test it out ! Is it from Gizchina ?


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## Kanvev (Jun 2, 2018)

mauronofrio said:


> First lineage boot...

Click to collapse



and when it will be possible to test


----------



## LuigeUA (Jun 2, 2018)

mauronofrio said:


> hi to all again, after a bit of searching and tests i made another recovery with support to decription and with this new recovery you can install also the stock roms. I have updated the device on github you can find always here: https://github.com/mauronofrio/android_device_nubia_nx551j_twrp
> 
> the new recovery is available here: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=890278863836286520

Click to collapse


----------



## mauronofrio (Jun 2, 2018)

Kanvev said:


> and when it will be possible to test

Click to collapse



At this moment it has some bugs: no wifi, no fingerprint/home button, no camera, a little problem with gyroscope, no led and no vibration. It needs a bit of work


----------



## estuardo4 (Jun 2, 2018)

mauronofrio said:


> At this moment it has some bugs: no wifi, no fingerprint/home button, no camera, a little problem with gyroscope, no led and no vibration. It needs a bit of work

Click to collapse



Well, all issues that you mention I can live without. So, if you need more testers, I'll gladly help.


----------



## mauronofrio (Jun 2, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> Well, all issues that you mention I can live without. So, if you need more testers, I'll gladly help.

Click to collapse



If you want to test it, contact me on telegram @mauronofrio


----------



## dead00_ (Jun 3, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> Hi friend .i dont know this indian site so i can not see what rom you mean?? but i guess it will be a stock rom with locked bootloader.
> 
> If you update the rom with a stock update rom 1.10 or 1,11 you will end up with a locked bootloader ,on the 1.06 version rom  the bootloader is alreddy unlocked, !!
> if you don`t intend no to use twrp or root you`re phone, you can update it normally and won`t matter.
> ...

Click to collapse



well, at the moment I do not intend to use anything customized, I need to know these things better first

I can not post links but the rom I installed now was NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D11L111 and yes it installed without any problem

with that rom I could downgrade normally to v1.06 or not?
aniwayas I said I do not intend to use any custom rom for now


coming back the doubts

fingerprint, can I use digital to lock the screen or only to unlock? 

also the touch gesture - palm screen lock is not working, this is a config, system bug, can be a sensor problem?

another thing, the menu button now opens instantly, if I'm not mistaken the first rom had to keep it pressed. 
now I can not access the menu of things by the button because it opens directly the open applications, 
although I believe this is normal because I saw videos of it working like this


----------



## tuxdude143 (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm going to be working with mauronofrio to try and patch up the bugs and other issues with the rom so we can get a stable release going.  The focus for the moment is to get the bugs fixed so we have stable lineage 13 before focusing on upstreaming stuff to run newer versions of android.

Another step closer to getting lineage running on our Nubia M2!

Also, please direct all your thanks for getting this build working to mauronofrio. I've not been able to do much work on this as I wanted to due to time constraints so he really deserves all the credit for getting this build actually working.


----------



## LuigeUA (Jun 3, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> I'm going to be working with mauronofrio to try and patch up the bugs and other issues with the rom so we can get a stable release going. The focus for the moment is to get the bugs fixed so we have stable lineage 13 before focusing on upstreaming stuff to run newer versions of android.
> 
> Another step closer to getting lineage running on our Nubia M2!
> 
> Also, please direct all your thanks for getting this build working to mauronofrio. I've not been able to do much work on this as I wanted to due to time constraints so he really deserves all the credit for getting this build actually working.

Click to collapse



hi, my friend! i want to testing los13 for our beatiful nx551j:laugh::silly::good:


----------



## rolandvb (Jun 3, 2018)

*rom 1.11*



dead00_ said:


> well, at the moment I do not intend to use anything customized, I need to know these things better first
> 
> I can not post links but the rom I installed now was NX551J_Z69_EN_TSXPR17D11L111 and yes it installed without any problem
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



there are some bugs in version 1,11 and germak made a better custom rom it is almosty stock and  it has a unlocked bootloader. germakrom2,10
you only can flash it using TWRP.
if you want to have a unlocked bootloader again as it is locked now because you did update the phone to original v1.11 rom you will have to downgrade to v 1.06 
to be able to install twrp , ather that you can flash TWRP and root and install any custom rom you want.

i am using germakrom 2.10 from the beginning and tryed several other custom roms but i did not like these ported roms from other phones and ofthen had issues with camera and have to install playstore manually ect..
The best one to try if you don`t like improved stock gemakrom you could try miuipro_v6.0.1_nx551j_v9.5.2.0_MBECNFA from Romul that you can download on this forum, this miui pro has alreaddy playstore  installed and is the best non stock rom at the moment in my opinion. just give it i try,  my advise is to install the latest improved twrp from mauronofrio!


----------



## StoneBoyTony (Jun 3, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> there are some bugs in version 1,11 and germak made a better custom rom it is almosty stock and  it has a unlocked bootloader. germakrom2,10
> you only can flash it using TWRP.
> if you want to have a unlocked bootloader again as it is locked now because you did update the phone to original v1.11 rom you will have to downgrade to v 1.06
> to be able to install twrp , ather that you can flash TWRP and root and install any custom rom you want.
> ...

Click to collapse



So question, is the notification area on the left side of the screen fixed about displaying properly the apps like for example temperature from weather app or is just displaying the default icon from the app in gemakrom 2.10/miuipro v6.0.1 roms? 

Waiting for the Lineage OS with crossed fingers


----------



## Skake (Jun 4, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> there are some bugs in version 1,11 and germak made a better custom rom it is almosty stock and it has a unlocked bootloader. germakrom2,10
> you only can flash it using TWRP.
> if you want to have a unlocked bootloader again as it is locked now because you did update the phone to original v1.11 rom you will have to downgrade to v 1.06
> to be able to install twrp , ather that you can flash TWRP and root and install any custom rom you want.
> ...

Click to collapse



I do not agree with you ... MIUI Pro for Nubia M2 is a porting And he has bugs ... do you want me to mention some? There are no notification lights there is no quick charge (It takes a lot of time to charge) You say it's better than other portings But I tell you that the flyme gives him 10 to 1 ... especially in battery life ...Then excuse me, but how do you define the germak custom rom? It's a rom stock without all Google services (YouTube Google drive Gmail maps ecc)  without the neosafe And with some optimizations ... this is germak rom  Of course among the Rom stock changed It is perhaps among the best but here the only one to be custom is lineage . This is just my personal opinion though if you have to recommend a rom At least there are bugs because you know people are right that they know what they're installing Then there is also the MIUI EU 9.5.3.0 Already ready to use .... then there is the deodex 1.11 the mod 1.12 and each of them It has merits or defects depends on what you evaluate .. Greetings Francesco


----------



## estuardo4 (Jun 4, 2018)

Lineage 13 latest build.

Hello, thanks to Mauronofrio, I've been testing Lineage 13. So far it is stable, but it has some issues noted by Mauro on his post. So far, he has corrected the wifi issue, but the other issues listed remain. 

Other things that I've noticed:

You cannot set any type of security. No PIN nor password.
Vibration is present, but not everywhere.
The gyroscopic problems at the beginning are no longer present in the latest build.
I intalled Gapps with no issues, but the Play Store force closes a lot, but I was able to install my apps.
Magisk installed with no issues. I installed some modules with no issues.

I lost my IMEI (it was my fault, not from Lineage ROM) so I cannot test any connectivity issue. 

So far, so good. Thank you Mauronofrio


----------



## yerling (Jun 4, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> Lineage 13 latest build.
> 
> Hello, thanks to Mauronofrio, I've been testing Lineage 13. So far it is stable, but it has some issues noted by Mauro on his post. So far, he has corrected the wifi issue, but the other issues listed remain.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One question, battery life and fast charge?

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

Do not you think it's time to have a specific section of Nubia M2? And not just a thread in questions?


----------



## tuxdude143 (Jun 4, 2018)

I know you're all very excited about LineageOS 13 coming to our device but I want to make it clear that at the moment it really isn't stable enough for daily use. The vast majority of stuff works but there is still a number of things not working as well as a few software bugs.

Mauronofrio is doing the vast majority of the work, I'm doing what I can in the area of testing and attempting bug fixes although my knowledge is still a bit limited.


----------



## estuardo4 (Jun 4, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> I know you're all very excited about LineageOS 13 coming to our device but I want to make it clear that at the moment it really isn't stable enough for daily use. The vast majority of stuff works but there is still a number of things not working as well as a few software bugs.
> 
> Mauronofrio is doing the vast majority of the work, I'm doing what I can in the area of testing and attempting bug fixes although my knowledge is still a bit limited.

Click to collapse



I agree.

It is really difficult to operate the phone, as I guess everybody is used to use the home button and to use security on our devices. But Mauronofrio and tuxdude143 are working very hard. 

As a side note, if anybody can share with me their nv.qst file, I'd really appreciate it. I need to have my IMEI back.

I was hating having to use a Mediatek processor because they easily loose their IMEIs, and now I know that Qualcomm loses them too. Grrrr. But I repeat, I didn't lose them because I flashed Lineage. I lost them before I did that.


----------



## celoxocis (Jun 4, 2018)

just came across this thread. it don't have the ZTE nubia M2 but the Lenovo P2. and they seem very similar in specs from what I can tell. what's the camera sensors on the Nubia M2? Sony IMX?
@mauronofrio I haven't looked into your github repo. just in case, if you were looking for a clean base for your device tree to start kanging. I highly recommend mike's official kuntao device tree. he has the cleanest sd625 device based tree out of all. with detailed commit info.

also fee free to join the irc lineageos channel on freenode. if you have questions. the dev's help each other out.


----------



## mauronofrio (Jun 4, 2018)

celoxocis said:


> just came across this thread. it don't have the ZTE nubia M2 but the Lenovo P2. and they seem very similar in specs from what I can tell. what's the camera sensors on the Nubia M2? Sony IMX?
> @mauronofrio I haven't looked into your github repo. just in case, if you were looking for a clean base for your device tree to start kinging. I highly recommend mike's official kuntao device tree. he has the cleanest sd625 device based tree out of all. with detailed commit info.
> 
> also fee free to join the irc lineageos channel on freenode. if you have questions. the dev's help each other out.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your support. At this moment i'm seeing something from mido, but i will check also the kuntao. Thanks


----------



## celoxocis (Jun 4, 2018)

mauronofrio said:


> Thanks for your support. At this moment i'm seeing something from mido, but i will check also the kuntao. Thanks

Click to collapse



you can also take a look in the prop-files list. he noted where he kanged newer blobs from.

on a side note. I just checked and M2 and P2's front camera sensor is the same (imx258). highwaystar was able to OSS the camera HAL for the P2 as he did with mido. I believe the same can be done for the M2 too. so you could have full level3 camera hal. kuntao only had a legacy hal before that.


----------



## mauronofrio (Jun 5, 2018)

Lineage update: fixed home button, fixed wifi, fixed proximity and light sensor, fixed lockscreen pattern, fixed uninstall app freeze.
Bugs: camera, fingerprint, led, multimedia audio ( games, music, video, i don't know why but the audio works only for system audio and to make calls


----------



## estuardo4 (Jun 5, 2018)

yerling said:


> One question, battery life and fast charge?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------
> 
> Do not you think it's time to have a specific section of Nubia M2? And not just a thread in questions?

Click to collapse



Battery life, after one day, I believe is normal. No leakage. And when I connect my phone to the charger, the message at the lockscreen says "Rapid Charging", but I don't know if it's true.


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## LuigeUA (Jun 5, 2018)

mauronofrio said:


> Lineage update: fixed home button, fixed wifi, fixed proximity and light sensor, fixed lockscreen pattern, fixed uninstall app freeze.
> Bugs: camera, fingerprint, led, multimedia audio ( games, music, video, i don't know why but the audio works only for system audio and to make calls

Click to collapse



In games audio is working.


----------



## yerling (Jun 5, 2018)

mauronofrio said:


> Lineage update: fixed home button, fixed wifi, fixed proximity and light sensor, fixed lockscreen pattern, fixed uninstall app freeze.
> Bugs: camera, fingerprint, led, multimedia audio ( games, music, video, i don't know why but the audio works only for system audio and to make calls

Click to collapse



thank you very much for the hard work, I look forward to trying it, have you not thought about making a telegtam channel in which upload the updates and links to try the rom?


----------



## Skake (Jun 5, 2018)

yerling said:


> thank you very much for the hard work, I look forward to trying it, have you not thought about making a telegtam channel in which upload the updates and links to try the rom?

Click to collapse



Hello, I can answer you .... it makes no sense to do it Because if it were done in a very short time everyone would put the rom around Besides this it is not a stable or even beta It's just testing. Don't worry Mauro is working very hard And in a few days has already corrected many bugs . This is an important project and if there is interest The other developers will contact Mauro. U So bring a little patience And to see the project realized a greeting Francesco


----------



## mauronofrio (Jun 5, 2018)

Official TWRP:
https://twrp.me/nubia/nubianx52.html

Lineage:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-lineageos-cm-13-0-nubia-m2-t3800019


----------



## celoxocis (Jun 5, 2018)

mauronofrio said:


> Official TWRP:
> https://twrp.me/nubia/nubianx52.html
> 
> Lineage:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-lineageos-cm-13-0-nubia-m2-t3800019

Click to collapse



here is a recommendation. with an official twrp and wip on an los ROM. you should request an sub forum for the Nubia M2 on XDA. (there is an official request forum thread for that.) link the same links in that forum post for a request to the moderator their. it should he done by the maintainer of twrp and los-rom.

this is what I did for the P2 once I pushed twrp official and it only took 48h's for a own sub.
keeps things around the device more organized.
one thread for everything is just too convoluted.


----------



## mauronofrio (Jun 5, 2018)

celoxocis said:


> just came across this thread. it don't have the ZTE nubia M2 but the Lenovo P2. and they seem very similar in specs from what I can tell. what's the camera sensors on the Nubia M2? Sony IMX?
> @mauronofrio I haven't looked into your github repo. just in case, if you were looking for a clean base for your device tree to start kanging. I highly recommend mike's official kuntao device tree. he has the cleanest sd625 device based tree out of all. with detailed commit info.
> 
> also fee free to join the irc lineageos channel on freenode. if you have questions. the dev's help each other out.

Click to collapse



I'm getting some problems to join to irc lineageos channel on freenode... are available a guide or something similar?



celoxocis said:


> here is a recommendation. with an official twrp and wip on an los ROM. you should request an sub forum for the Nubia M2 on XDA. (there is an official request forum thread for that.) link the same links in that forum post for a request to the moderator their. it should he done by the maintainer of twrp and los-rom.
> 
> this is what I did for the P2 once I pushed twrp official and it only took 48h's for a own sub.
> keeps things around the device more organized.
> one thread for everything is just too convoluted.

Click to collapse



I'm waiting for this, i don't know how much people are using this phone in this moment, i don't want xda open a sub forum for nothing


----------



## celoxocis (Jun 5, 2018)

mauronofrio said:


> I'm getting some problems to join to irc lineageos channel on freenode... are available a guide or something similar?
> 
> irc is old school but you will need to register your nickname with the server. see here. there is a link to the guide.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LineageOS/comments/5tkwzr/how_to_use_irc/
> ...

Click to collapse



no need to wait. there is a whole Italian and russian community AFAIK that would participate in a sub XDA forum for Nubia M2. (in English of course). and usually with an LOS ROM the userbase will grow.

for example:
P2 had a few hundred los users in the beginning. now we are over 6000 daily active los users.
where on my other lesser know and older phone it was about 15 users in the beginning and now its over 350. the older a phone gets and the OEM stops providing updates. they jump stock ship and jump onto LOS.

a sub is just another database entry in their (xda) already huge database. see it like this. the more users/visitors they have the better for XDA. XDA uses ads to pay for their servers.


----------



## sm00th4f3 (Jun 5, 2018)

celoxocis said:


> no need to wait. there is a whole Italian and russian community AFAIK that would participate in a sub XDA forum for Nubia M2. (in English of course). and usually with an LOS ROM the userbase will grow.
> 
> for example:
> P2 had a few hundred los users in the beginning. now we are over 6000 daily active los users.
> ...

Click to collapse



True that!
I also own a p2 and am pretty active when it comes to flashing ROMs etc, finding bugs and so forth. I also won't mind writing guides, helping others in case some need guidance on some stuff. I just haven't got myself properly involved with my m2 yet.


----------



## tuxdude143 (Jun 5, 2018)

It's been really amazing to see how much progress has happened in the past week. I haven't really been able to do much towards it all outside of testing I'll be honest but I'm glad that this brilliant device now has LineageOS! Please direct all thanks and donations to Mauronofrio as he has done the vast majority of the work here. If it wasn't for him, we wouldn't have LOS on our devices now.


----------



## estuardo4 (Jun 6, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> It's been really amazing to see how much progress has happened in the past week. I haven't really been able to do much towards it all outside of testing I'll be honest but I'm glad that this brilliant device now has LineageOS! Please direct all thanks and donations to Mauronofrio as he has done the vast majority of the work here. If it wasn't for him, we wouldn't have LOS on our devices now.

Click to collapse



Tuxdude, you're the one that began to work on our device, and picked the interest from other developers. I hope that now that the LOS base is out, you can continue helping us and other devs creating new custom ROMs. Thank you.


----------



## yerling (Jun 6, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> Tuxdude, you're the one that began to work on our device, and picked the interest from other developers. I hope that now that the LOS base is out, you can continue helping us and other devs creating new custom ROMs. Thank you.

Click to collapse



and new versions of course


----------



## tuxdude143 (Jun 6, 2018)

yerling said:


> and new versions of course

Click to collapse



I was thinking of swinging my focus towards getting some AOSP based roms running on the M2 since we now have LineageOS covered. No promises though haha


----------



## yerling (Jun 6, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> I was thinking of swinging my focus towards getting some AOSP based roms running on the M2 since we now have LineageOS covered. No promises though haha

Click to collapse



I am happy with a clean Android interface and have good performance, I can live without a camera.
If it is the latest version of Android it is a bonus


----------



## Muhammad Akif (Jun 8, 2018)

dclic said:


> Just tested today the chinese rom v2.03...
> Nubia ui 5 BUT no gapps, still on android 6.0.1
> 
> I downgraded to Global version 1.11...

Click to collapse



Can i run this ROM in an Indian version
And how to download


----------



## dclic (Jun 8, 2018)

Muhammad Akif said:


> Can i run this ROM in an Indian version
> And how to download

Click to collapse



are you on "global version 1.11 " ? if so, no problem at all

you can find all versions released here :
https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=890855
(translate with google if you don't understand russian)


----------



## rolandvb (Jun 18, 2018)

*M2 forums almost dead*



dclic said:


> are you on "global version 1.11 " ? if so, no problem at all
> 
> you can find all versions released here :
> https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=890855
> (translate with google if you don't understand russian)

Click to collapse



unfortunatly i did discover that this forum and also the russian 4 pda forum for the Nubia M2 is almost dead
i think it will soon be over with new custom roms for this phone,
i have the impression  that the M2 is  not interesting enough to work on for developpers and understandable as it will never get a update
to android 7 or 8.  but i can live with that because i have everything i need, i use the germakrom 2.10 and is working ok and don`t have any serious bugs 
did root my phone and also did install xposed and did not encoutered any serious problem and using this phone every day for a few months now
i am glad i did order this phone for 130 euro(no addtional costs) and was defenatly a good buy and don`t regret my purchase.


----------



## dclic (Jun 19, 2018)

on XDA, there are threads dedicated on M2 :
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/zte-nubia-m2

Everybody moved on the Lineage 13 thread...


----------



## Yoshypt (Jun 19, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> unfortunatly i did discover that this forum and also the russian 4 pda forum for the Nubia M2 is almost dead
> i think it will soon be over with new custom roms for this phone,
> i have the impression that the M2 is not interesting enough to work on for developpers and understandable as it will never get a update
> to android 7 or 8. but i can live with that because i have everything i need, i use the germakrom 2.10 and is working ok and don`t have any serious bugs
> ...

Click to collapse



Will we really never get a 7/8 update? That's a shame.. Such an amazing price/specs


----------



## sm00th4f3 (Jun 19, 2018)

Yoshypt said:


> Will we really never get a 7/8 update? That's a shame.. Such an amazing price/specs

Click to collapse



Just wait. Once we get los 13 rolling, los 14.1 will be in reach. Our devs are real mvp for even working on it


----------



## tuxdude143 (Jun 20, 2018)

Guess I should drop a little update here.
I'm currently doing a lot of experimentation with building an AOSP based rom based on a newer version of android for the device. Currently I'm still in the very early stages involving upstreaming the kernel and ironing out all the bugs so the damn thing compiles properly but I'm slowly but surely making progress. I'll keep you all posted.

And yes, the ROM is android Oreo based.

I can't make any promises but I'm gonna try my best to get this working


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## estuardo4 (Jun 20, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> Guess I should drop a little update here.
> I'm currently doing a lot of experimentation with building an AOSP based rom based on a newer version of android for the device. Currently I'm still in the very early stages involving upstreaming the kernel and ironing out all the bugs so the damn thing compiles properly but I'm slowly but surely making progress. I'll keep you all posted.
> 
> And yes, the ROM is android Oreo based.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow tuxdude! You are really something!

Exactly what I needed to hear. I know you will succeed. I just hope it is not too far away.

Thank you for all your efforts, it is really appreciated.


----------



## Yoshypt (Jun 20, 2018)

I don't have any experience with building roms, but have some with development.. 
If there's something that I can try to help I would be glad


----------



## tuxdude143 (Jun 20, 2018)

estuardo4 said:


> Wow tuxdude! You are really something!
> 
> Exactly what I needed to hear. I know you will succeed. I just hope it is not too far away.
> 
> Thank you for all your efforts, it is really appreciated.

Click to collapse



Again I can't make any promises. I'm personally going to look into building AOSP based roms for the M2 in future if I manage to get this working.

The main challenge here is upstreaming the kernel to the point where it is caught up far enough for me to be able to actually build Oreo against it which is a pretty time consuming process. Out of the box the M2 uses version 24 of the 3.18 kernel. For Oreo to build properly this has to be upstreamed to at minimum version 71 of the 3.18 kernel. Basically, I gotta do a lot of upstreaming to the kernel in order to get it to the point where I can successfully build Oreo against it.

Now if anyone here is experienced in kernel upstreaming and wants to lend a hand then that would be much appreciated but as of right now I'm working on learning how to do the whole process myself.

If I do manage to get Oreo building then I will make all the required stuff needed to build Oreo for the M2 public on my Github.

Again, I can't promise anything but the very least I can do is try my best to get something going


----------



## rolandvb (Jun 21, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> Again I can't make any promises. I'm personally going to look into building AOSP based roms for the M2 in future if I manage to get this working.
> 
> The main challenge here is upstreaming the kernel to the point where it is caught up far enough for me to be able to actually build Oreo against it which is a pretty time consuming process. Out of the box the M2 uses version 24 of the 3.18 kernel. For Oreo to build properly this has to be upstreamed to at minimum version 71 of the 3.18 kernel. Basically, I gotta do a lot of upstreaming to the kernel in order to get it to the point where I can successfully build Oreo against it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad to hear that the`re is still some developping in progress for this phone a Oreo based rom would be great i will be satisfied with android 7.1


----------



## tuxdude143 (Jun 21, 2018)

So I've made some minor progress with upstreaming! It's not much but I've made a start and upstreamed the kernel from 3.18.24 to 3.18.26.

Yes it's only a few revisions at the moment and I gotta at least get to 3.18.71 in order for Oreo to compile and boot properly but it's certainly a start.
I don't really have any real idea on when I'll be done with upstreaming but I'll keep everybody posted on my progress. 

If you want to keep track of how everything is going or wish to assist in the upstream process, you can check out the repo on github here https://github.com/tuxdude143/android_kernel_nubia_NX551J

If for whatever reason you want to flash the currently stable upstreamed kernel yourself then either send me a PM or join the telegram group I've made and download the latest version from the pinned message. https://t.me/joinchat/C3fXPhDRoLRN5sBmm8lsfg


----------



## BlueFlame4 (Jun 22, 2018)

tuxdude143 said:


> So I've made some minor progress with upstreaming! It's not much but I've made a start and upstreamed the kernel from 3.18.24 to 3.18.26.
> 
> Yes it's only a few revisions at the moment and I gotta at least get to 3.18.71 in order for Oreo to compile and boot properly but it's certainly a start.
> I don't really have any real idea on when I'll be done with upstreaming but I'll keep everybody posted on my progress.
> ...

Click to collapse



Upstreaming from kernel.org is not needed in order to boot Oreo. What is needed though is having an up to date CAF kernel. CAF is needed because they take care of all the qcom related drivers (sound, soc, wifi, bluetooth, ...) and make them compatible to Oreo. 

CAF release tag explanations can be found here: https://wiki.codeaurora.org/xwiki/bin/QAEP/release. 
Currently " LA.UM.6.6.r1-08900-89xx.0 " seems to be the latest one for your chipset (msm8953). Head over to CAF git repository (https://source.codeaurora.org/quic/la/kernel/msm-3.18/), check out the tag and start merging your device specific changes (usually dtb/dts and some drivers) into it  The easiest way to find out what Nubia has changed is to check out the old CAF tag Nubia used and run a difftool against both versions.

Good luck!


----------



## rolandvb (Jun 22, 2018)

BlueFlame4 said:


> Upstreaming from kernel.org is not needed in order to boot Oreo. What is needed though is having an up to date CAF kernel. CAF is needed because they take care of all the qcom related drivers (sound, soc, wifi, bluetooth, ...) and make them compatible to Oreo.
> 
> CAF release tag explanations can be found here: https://wiki.codeaurora.org/xwiki/bin/QAEP/release.
> Currently " LA.UM.6.6.r1-08900-89xx.0 " seems to be the latest one for your chipset (msm8953). Head over to CAF git repository (https://source.codeaurora.org/quic/la/kernel/msm-3.18/), check out the tag and start merging your device specific changes (usually dtb/dts and some drivers) into it  The easiest way to find out what Nubia has changed is to check out the old CAF tag Nubia used and run a difftool against both versions.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi blueFlame as we can read you seem to  have a lot of knowlege in how to compile a Rom, maybe you can help us to get things done??


----------



## unixrule (Jun 22, 2018)

how to enable quick charger 3  on nubia m 2?


----------



## BlueFlame4 (Jun 22, 2018)

rolandvb said:


> Hi blueFlame as we can read you seem to have a lot of knowlege in how to compile a Rom, maybe you can help us to get things done??

Click to collapse



Well, if there are specific questions or issues I will help as much as I can of course!


----------



## rolandvb (Jun 24, 2018)

*Nubia Emergency tool 1.16 translated in English*

Hello menbers, 
Here a link for downloading the latest Nubia emergencytool 1.16
Was was just posted today on the Russian 4PDA Nubia M2 forum
Someone did translate the tool partially in English 
I tested the tool and made a backup and works .


https://yadi.sk/d/n40Ta4rO3YKQ6H


----------



## highwaystar_ru (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi there! After long time recieved my Nubia M2 128Gb and started working on Nougat ROM. There is first almost all-working version here https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-lineageos-14-1-nubia-m2-t3811496

Kernel and device tree published too.


----------



## mark332 (Jul 12, 2018)

This is a Latest twrp 3.2.1 recovery for  Nubia m2 lite NX573J https://romprovider.com/2018/07/nubia-m2-lite-root-twrp/


----------



## androtheman (Jul 20, 2018)

*Any Update Yet to LineageOS 15 - 15.1 for ZTENubia M2*

Hi guys , i was wondering if someone knows if someone out there is working on porting Lineage 15 or 15.1 to Nubia M2 ?


----------



## sm00th4f3 (Jul 21, 2018)

androtheman said:


> Hi guys , i was wondering if someone knows if someone out there is working on porting Lineage 15 or 15.1 to Nubia M2 ?

Click to collapse



No. First nougat has to get to a rock stable level. Some minor bugs are still present as of now, at least as I know of. 
Then after that Oreo might come.
Highwaystar's und mauronfrio are working on current Los 14.1 ROM


----------



## androtheman (Jul 23, 2018)

sm00th4f3 said:


> No. First nougat has to get to a rock stable level. Some minor bugs are still present as of now, at least as I know of.
> Then after that Oreo might come.
> Highwaystar's und mauronfrio are working on current Los 14.1 ROM

Click to collapse



YEAH thanks for the reply  , i'm currently testing LOS 14.1 and for me is working really nice , no bugs so far


----------



## sm00th4f3 (Jul 23, 2018)

Just like some others mentioned.
Video recording is a big corny right now.
Are the two cameras used already? Or is it just one of them?
In enough lighting condition videos are okay-ish. But not good as on sh*ty UI stock rom 

Hope that summaries everything! 
Thanks for your wonderful work here on XDA 
(P2 and M2 even more so)


----------



## mydenm (Jul 25, 2018)

hii
i want turn back stock rom from miui rom for reapir imei but i cant do it..cuz it give error from instaling zip....how can i do this?
and what s m2's partition numbers ? even see anywhere and cant find on adb interface  cuz command give erorr such not find file... pls help
thanks


----------



## RAWSOME (Jul 26, 2018)

mydenm said:


> hii
> i want turn back stock rom from miui rom for reapir imei but i cant do it..cuz it give error from instaling zip....how can i do this?
> and what s m2's partition numbers ? even see anywhere and cant find on adb interface  cuz command give erorr such not find file... pls help
> thanks

Click to collapse



what rom are you trying to flash that gives you an error? Try Germak or this other twrp flashable stock rom. Better yet I'd update twrp and go with lineage 14.1 from highwaystar_ru :good:


----------



## mydenm (Jul 26, 2018)

RAWSOME said:


> what rom are you trying to flash that gives you an error? Try Germak or this other twrp flashable stock rom. Better yet I'd update twrp and go with lineage 14.1 from highwaystar_ru :good:

Click to collapse



Thanks for fast reply,
Now on phone have miui9 rom .also twrp installed and phone rooted. Want turn nubia stock rom for repair imei. 
 İ will try ur adviced roms,thanks again


----------



## androtheman (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi @mydenm , wipe cache , data etc from TWRP , then  go into Nubia Emrgency Recovery , and wipe out Aplication & Cache , then try to install Germakrom via TWRP, and after installing Germakrom , do the same ( via Nubia Emergency Recovery ) try to install STOCK Nubia Rom 1.11 - from this link http://rom.download.nubia.com/Europe...R17D11L111.zip this rom  it should install without any error.
Let me know if you have succeded on how you are doing  cheers


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## mydenm (Jul 26, 2018)

ok i installed from nubia emergency  . but need again twrp and root ..
thx


----------



## sm00th4f3 (Jul 26, 2018)

mydenm said:


> yes installed without problem germakrom ,and do try install nubia 1.11 rom but it give error again . error code:7

Click to collapse



Just go on and use this rom
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-lineageos-14-1-nubia-m2-t3811496/page15

TWRP is also linked in the thread. Search for it for a second


----------



## mydenm (Jul 26, 2018)

sm00th4f3 said:


> Just go on and use this rom
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-lineageos-14-1-nubia-m2-t3811496/page15
> 
> TWRP is also linked in the thread. Search for it for a second

Click to collapse



thanks.
why this phone maden locked everywhere  lol ,,, i cant find partition numbers ...cant accept any command and cant made reset this....
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/modemst1
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/modemst2
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/fsg


----------



## lilo_ind (Jul 28, 2018)

*Unable To Mount Storage*

hi buddy, i need help my phone nubia m2 with gizchina.it, my internal storage read only 0 mb so my phone stuck at logo" it cause i try to partition sd card on app2sd then succesfull but i cant move it to ext2 so i try to bring it back my sdcard with "formated partition on sd card" but after reboot my phone stuck at logo with internal storage 0 mb,  i read and watch at youtube to solve this problem, but i need a password of GizChina.it to login recovery.. anyone know , help me. I appreciate your help..

thanks xda draging me here..this awesome forum..


----------



## tuxdude143 (Jul 28, 2018)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-carbonrom-5-1-nubia-m2-t3822094

New ROM for the Nubia M2 and the first AOSP based ROM with Substratum support!
Couldn't have done this without Highwaystar's new kernel, device tree and vendor blobs. I still have a few kinks left to iron out in the rom itself but it's pretty stable


----------



## Romul35 (Aug 13, 2018)

*MIUI-10 (4pda)*
*MIUI-10 (needrom)*


----------



## Skake (Aug 13, 2018)

This is link..... 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/qlo60dq5wfkkzmm/miuieu_v6.0.1_nx551j_130818_8.8.9.zip/file


----------



## Romul35 (Aug 13, 2018)

skake said:


> sorry miui 10?

Click to collapse


----------



## Skake (Aug 13, 2018)

yes, but you have shared a link not accessible, however I saw now on 4pda the post I apologize .. but the fact remains that you can not share links to sites where you can not download and above do not give information about what you download. . put the link to 4pda at least one knows what it installs ...


----------



## keshava108 (Sep 22, 2018)

*60fps recording los 15.1*

Hey

so i got this camera working but it doesn't do 60fps recording neither does a million other cameras ive tried, filmic, snapdragon camera, tried the all the stuff here, has anyone got 60fps recording to work on los 15.1?


----------



## arya.one (Sep 23, 2018)

keshava108 said:


> Hey
> 
> so i got this camera working but it doesn't do 60fps recording neither does a million other cameras ive tried, filmic, snapdragon camera, tried the all the stuff here, has anyone got 60fps recording to work on los 15.1?

Click to collapse



try MGC 5.1.018 by urikill, 60fps recording work well on LOS 15.1

---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------




keshava108 said:


> Hey
> 
> so i got this camera working but it doesn't do 60fps recording neither does a million other cameras ive tried, filmic, snapdragon camera, tried the all the stuff here, has anyone got 60fps recording to work on los 15.1?

Click to collapse



try gcam MGC 5.1.018 by urikill, 60fps recording work fine on mine...


----------



## onzem (Sep 23, 2018)

Could anyone put the camera app on google drive (or something else), I cannot find a way to download it...


----------



## keshava108 (Sep 27, 2018)

arya.one said:


> try MGC 5.1.018 by urikill, 60fps recording work well on LOS 15.1

Click to collapse




it allows me to set 60 fps, but when i check it in mxplayer it says 30fps, weird, i've almost given up


----------



## dhannyell (Sep 30, 2018)

*Resurrection Remix*

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-resurrection-remix-6-2-nubia-m2-t3848866

new rom Resurrection Remix 6.2 for the nubia m2.
Android 8.1.0 with full substratum support and countless other customizations.


----------



## reign7 (Jan 14, 2019)

*Nubia M2 Lite*

Nubia M2 Lite 
Any roms that work for this phone??


----------



## onzem (Jan 14, 2019)

This quetion has been asked a lot in this forum, don't be lazy and read the forum (and use google), the anwser is yes, but you have to google it yourself...


----------



## thefuinhas (Jan 14, 2019)

Hello guys, im using Nubia M2 lite, and i cant skip Spotify's song without unlocking my phone, anyone can help me?


----------



## hasnularif (Jan 26, 2019)

Please help me, im using twrp version 3.2.1 that recommend for LOS 15.1 rom. But when i try to install magisk or something that .zip format via twrp (like nubia camera.zip) its always reset my handphone, all my application is gone, please help me fix this mate, please.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 27, 2019)

hasnularif said:


> Please help me, im using twrp version 3.2.1 that recommend for LOS 15.1 rom. But when i try to install magisk or something that .zip format via twrp (like nubia camera.zip) its always reset my handphone, all my application is gone, please help me fix this mate, please.

Click to collapse



Using the wipe/format options to wipe your data partition or using the factory reset option will remove your apps, no matter what you do. That is what those options are supposed to do.

If you want to keep your apps, try this, get your apps installed the way that you had them installed.

Now, make a backup of your apps and data then save that backup on your external sdcard or on your PC.

Then try to flash Magisk in TWRP, don't worry about losing your apps and their data, you can flash your LOS ROM and then restore your apps and data from the backup that you have saved after you boot into the LOS ROM and get signed into your device.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnularif (Feb 1, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Using the wipe/format options to wipe your data partition or using the factory reset option will remove your apps, no matter what you do. That is what those options are supposed to do.
> 
> If you want to keep your apps, try this, get your apps installed the way that you had them installed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah i know it, but before this happened, i always use twrp to install something like viper4android, magisk, or nubia, because i often changing my rom, but its okay, when i install a rom, after i set up my Device and then i send my file to internal memory, after that i install magisk via twrp, and its not make my file and profil in  my phone gone (formatted). But now its different, when i install something (ex : magisk or viper4android) via twrp, my phone get formatted after that. Please help me


----------



## vivekrajput060 (Oct 15, 2017)

Please help me how to update nubia M2 for anroid 7


----------



## Rizuke (Feb 20, 2019)

mauronofrio said:


> you need to use nubia emergency tool

Click to collapse



 nothing for m2play/nx907j


----------



## onzem (Feb 20, 2019)

Different machina, so wrong forum for questions and answers... Google is your friend!


----------



## Aldo Vaconcelos (Mar 20, 2019)

*loading slow nubia m2 how to tidy up?*

I installed the lineage os16 and when I put it to load it with slow loading. wanted to know how I can clean it?


----------



## harzohrichs (May 2, 2019)

#HELP
can anyone help me,,
my nubia M2 @NX551j-ENcommon-v1.06.. official.
i've root it..
and suddenly after 8 month my phone is muted (nothing sound) ,and so cant playing music (nothing time remaining show), cannot calling,, cannot recording sound,,cannot back key,and also menu key,,(key red led below phone).
i've trying many flashing with NUBIA emergency tool with china rom,, latest rom,, nothing fix it,,
i thing need some flashing like mediatek flashing tool,not like nubia,flasing stockrom via recovery its not clearer.
please give me firmware flash via miracle or via QPST or other tools,, not in recovery.
thanks..


----------



## Misterfuntastic (Jun 13, 2019)

*Please help me*

does anyone have a qcn nubia m2 file, my imei is lost after I root it


----------



## Vladimir2k9 (Feb 17, 2021)

Can anyone help me, recover photos from a locked phone. Locked with a graphic key. Recovery is native, the bootloader is locked.
Recover only data from a flash drive partition, how can I recover?


----------

